# 1broknrado's "One Day" Project Build Thread



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*4th time's a charm, not 5th :laugh: 1broknrado vr6 rebuild*

So yet again, the motor is coming out of my corrado.
after the rebuild g60, the 16v, the vr6, now the vr6 coming back out again...
here is a list of to do's:
262 cams w/giac chip
timing chains
rear main seal
neuspeed pulley set
masontech crackpipe kit
somewhat wire tuck
new radiator,
new fans
battery relocated to the trunk
mk4 headgasket set
metal waterpump
new "steel enforced" oilpan
clutch? depends if oil got on it from the rear main seal (only has 10k on it)
tdi 5th gear - if you have any info please tell me (ordering, DIY etc etc)
polished manifold
stainless steel exhaust studs
SS braided fuel lines from dubnutz.com
mild port/polish headwork

so far, i pulled the motor out. So far on order = timing chains, rear main seal, mk4 headgasket set, waterpump, new radiator.
i have alot to do so this is going to be a slow process because college takes up most of my time 

i'll post pics as they come!

things already done to the car:
patec coils
r32 bushings
10lb flywheel
bfi stg2 motor mounts
stainless steel brake lines
crossdrilled and slotted rotors
girling g60 calipers 
smoked tail lights
euro ecodes w/ 4300k hids
ronal r15s 15x6.5 et 35
neuspeed shortshifter
some stereo work (going to be redone) 
repainted engine bay w/ removed seam sealer
o2a billet shifter bushings (verdict motorsports)


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Corradomagic can fulfill that entire list (just about at least)


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

what do you mean by fulfill?


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

I mean Keith can get you all that you need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (vwpunk)*

you are doing something wrong if your car need that many motors in that short of a time


----------



## VJVR6 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

we need pics!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i admit the first 2 were my fault and lost of interst, but the 3rd was not my fault...at all. but i have to fix the problem anyways..


----------



## paste (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

hope it all goes good this time around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

I am also planning on a tdi 5th gear swap. Currently I am running 3K rpm at 70 and 3.5K at 80. We can go 65 and 75 on our highways here so I am safe from tickets at these speeds. I have looked at Kerma's kit online and they say one of their kits will drop the rpm 800. I still do not know if all I need is the gear or anything else. They want $350 for the gear too, so I would like to figure out what is needed and see if it could be found at a junk yard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

it will. i know that much. just when is undecided because of $$


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

does anyone have a writeup or something i can use to start tucking some wires? im not doing a bathtub...just want to move some things.


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: 4th time's a charm, not 5th :laugh: 1broknrado vr6 rebuild (1broknrado)*

got my 5th gear from TDIparts.com good guys to talk to about what to go with and it is a pretty easy install. You need the 5th gear and the selector gear.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

autotech.com has them. also performance cafe. they have the .72 gears


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

i went with this one ---> http://www.tdiparts.com/catalo...d=520


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*



















_Modified by 1broknrado at 11:41 AM 2-4-2009_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

got alot of nothing done tonight since the power washer broke...



























_Modified by 1broknrado at 11:39 AM 2-4-2009_


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Poor Timmy, this thing sits more than you have driven it! lol, anyways sell me your steering wheel!!!!!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol NO!
no pics because ralph forget the camera but...dash is out, wiring is almost all seperated and de-taped. holes are drilled inside the cab for the wiring. tomorrow going to clean up a bit, finish unwraping the wires and label all the connectors with alot of reading of diagrams to see what all those extra clips and cut wires are that i didnt know about!








will post pics tomorrow.
any have some suggestions about how to run the fuel lines?


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok so fuel lines in OEM position, where to extend the o2 harnesses to?


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

get to work







so do you remove engine same way i do un-bolt everything and push the car backwards?


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That's the worst beer you can possibly drink.








Good luck getting the car back together.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreizehn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreizehn* »_That's the worst beer you can possibly drink.








Good luck getting the car back together.









I rarely turn down free beer, but that is one I would








the easy part is done, now you are in for the fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
get it done


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Tim, you know this dude?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha yea he lives in stratford. name's junior. bought the car from up near groton. 
its a g60. nothing special, guy doesnt know too much about it.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

updates from tonight. 
motor back in for mock up of where i need to cut and extend wires, hole drilled in floor to run wires and dash removed to change heater core and remove AC stuff.
























































most of the wiring is upwrapped and a made a list of plugs i need to look up and find what they are







but i forget it at my other house in the garage









where can i find online wiring diagrams?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

keep it comin timmy


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Do work Timmy.....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That red one from Stratford actually looks kinda clean....minus the rims...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

its got like a sparkle red paint. very girly.

and thanks for the kind words justin. your porsche is absolutely gorgeous. did you get it repainted?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

haha...no...it just looks good at night...it needs a respray


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha hey works for me! love the wheels too. would look good on the rado


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

HRE's stay on the porsche...will be taking them apart this wenter and getting them refinished


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the wiring is like 90% done. to make a long story short. making a 98 jetta harness compatible with a b3 passat engine harness. meaning taking pins out of the b3 passat harness, and plugging in the 98 jetta harness pins. what had to be transfered....
headlights, starter, power/ground wires, removing AC, removing SAI and all components, installing wiper motor, reverse light switch, installing starter relay (still in process) ...

its not easy. lol
once we finish mutating the harnesses, i have to plug it in, mke sure everything works, take it back out, extend everything, plug it back in make sure it works, then i can start body work.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

cant wait to see the bay done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*FV-QR*

geez hurry up already


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol







im sorry i wish it was done too!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

with a little detour, the integration of the b3 passat engine harness, and the 98 jetta harness, the working harness is done. 
now its time to start extending the wires. which shouldnt take too long. 
deleted AC, deleted SAI, deleted all the extra crap i DONT need. so it will be very easy to extend stuff


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

plugged in the harness today just to make sure everything works, and it does yay! 

some of the wires have already been extended when we integrated the 2 systems, just have to do the barrel plug and find a place for the ECU


----------



## VpfinnersW (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good stuff. wiring is the most painstaking slow and irritating thing ever...sounds like you're making good progress


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Thank you!
i haven't been working on it too much lately. Ps3 and socom have started to own my life lol.


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

tim why dont you put the ecu in the glove box???
Just a idea.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

because i need to keep my condoms and bumblegum in there


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP5OcQdxlSk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

worked on the car more today, all the wiring is ran. some adjustments are needed...

Extended: front crank sensor, knock sensor, alt. exciter, and barrel harness 
shorted: o2 sensor, fan plug, headlight plug.

need to be figured out....
where to make all grounds
relocate battery
relocate fan module (big box under coolnt bottle)
PS resovoir lines.

all in all, wiring wise, its about 75% done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and a cellphone pic:


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_
relocate fan module (big box under coolnt bottle)

eliminate it. hard wire the fans into the ignition. and get slim lines. 
i did, and LOVE it. 100% quieter too.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

mor details?


----------



## 99.5BlackB5 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Just swap it out for a a slimline fan which is an electric thin fan and then use a relay to power the fan up when the car goes on. Not to hard if you wanna do it and you aren't familiar with relays PM and I will tell you how to wire it up. It's just four wires if you chose to go that route and only one has to go to the fan the rest can stay in the car.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

pm sent


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

no work on the corrado lately. had to get stitches in my left pointer finger. i cut it at work.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*









thats prob the worst place to put the hole at to run your wires


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_








thats prob the worst place to put the hole at to run your wires

a little mashing by the clutch pedal never hurt anyone


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
a little mashing by the clutch pedal never hurt anyone









haha i can see it now shifting into 3rd all hard then all of a sudden smoke and flames from the harness being cut open


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

any helpful input then? should i notch that hole and move the wire location somewhere up towards the firewall more?

and im very mad that krazee is doing ferrari red also







now i have to look for a new paint and interior scheme


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwpunk)*

you're doing just about the same as me this winter...but i'm a few weeks behind







keep the pics coming si a can follow your lead and don't have to think about isht!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_any helpful input then? should i notch that hole and move the wire location somewhere up towards the firewall more?


from the looks of the pic, if the wires come from the top there will be some interferance with the pedal, but if they come from the side it looks like it'd be ok. maybe just a P-clamp to hold the wires to the side will work out for you.
but like i said, i haven't gotten as far as you so i'm not at that point yet! i only did a 1/2 tuck this summer, out the firewall and into the frame rail thru that hole near the strut tower...


_Modified by boner at 2:25 PM 11-13-2008_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea i know a few people do that but i dont like it. looks bad. 

but i need to get a move on with this. having my finger stiched up sucks


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

good job so far Tim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks brian! i been going through color codes for a few days now again. i was going to ferrari red. Any suggestions on a red that is really bright? Maybe a viper red?


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

red is my fav color but I'd say white
nothin like a white VR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i was thinking if i did white, it would be lexus ISf pearl white


----------



## burton198 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwpunk)*

maybe he just likes doing motor work so he drives hard?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

huh?


----------



## Jscoop88 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Lexus "starfire" is the correct color you are looking for tim...it comes on most of the models. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif paint the rado that color...done deal..one of a kind man haha


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Thats the white?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok, so update. 
the front harness is done, but i also deleted the fan module * where the fans and brown temp sensor connect to * and im going to make a custom relay that controls the fans. the low speed coming from the radiator, and high speed off of the brown clip. problem is, im not sure where to buy a slim fan that can handle 2 different speeds. unless i can buy a 2 wire slim fan, and have the blue signal wire going to the relay, and the relay will tell it to turn faster or slower. not sure if thats how it works but thats what i WANT it to do. 

where can i buy slim fans? also how many do i need? i'd like to have ones that push instead of pull because thats just one more thing thats hidden


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

you want a cleaner set up. 
Put a air cooled motor in there. Gets rid of all that coolant stuff. 
Then you can say you got a air cooled rado!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol raul ur the man


----------



## Jscoop88 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

yes its one of the whites...its that pearl white that has the color change to it...then they have a plain ol white color too


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*









interior.

exterior.









thats my new scheme, since krazee is doing ferrari red


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_
thats my new scheme, since krazee is doing ferrari red

stop worrying about what other people are doing and do what makes you happy


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i do like it. hopefully since a buddy of mine is selling his recaro srds to me that are red, it goes with it.


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

dude, i'm going to zip up the flame suit and tell ya; a red corrado is a red corrado. it's probably the most popular color out there. pick any red you like, spray it on there, and its still a red corrado. It's not like some obscure color that "no one else has done", so don't worry about if 1 other person has the same shade. The only way your going to be able to set it apart from another red corrado is to park next to it, otherwise everyone will just assume its the factory red (which is a good thing imo)
my opinion; do not do white and red, thats a damn candycane. thats cabriolet isht.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well i was looking at high end cars that were white and they alot of them do the colors i showed. that interior is from a white is5


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

i hear ya, i just personally don't like that combo. never have, not in s2k's, m3's, countach's, s5's etc. 
if you love it, do it up. I like brown on the white s5


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh thats nice i like the brown too


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

well today i picked up a SLC hood, and front bumper with brand new SLC fogs/turns for 200$ 








more updates someday...when my car finally gets towed from my old house to the ne whouse....thats why i havent been able to work on it


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*



















successfully moved to new house. Now i can continue working


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

get updates in here Timmy!!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hehe. well today i went out in the garage for a couple hours and moved/extended/shortened the harness on the motor, so you can no longer see any wires except for the coilpack and cam position sensor.







post pics tomorrow when its completely done and rewrapped in black


----------



## canadadry (May 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

tom and i were just talking about this car today.


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

*Re: 4th time's a charm, not 5th :laugh: 1broknrado vr6 rebuild (1broknrado)*

oh nice timmy, finally fixing that chain noise? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea gonna do some fun stuff to it. debating how i spend my money now...
finish the shaved bay, or buy turbo parts


----------



## canadadry (May 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

i vote turbo.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha. well i had a LONG convo with Rui at RMprotune in RI...he kinda of...inspired me lol.


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

*Re: 4th time's a charm, not 5th :laugh: 1broknrado vr6 rebuild (1broknrado)*

oh btw do you want your stock vr injectors back? you left them at the shop when we did your control arm bushings.


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: 4th time's a charm, not 5th :laugh: 1broknrado vr6 rebuild (Filthydubber)*

TIM TURBO.
TURBO TIM sounds better


----------



## twocamvw (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: 4th time's a charm, not 5th :laugh: 1broknrado vr6 rebuild (GTIMaxx)*

turbo tim, timmy turbo.... i think i heard that before. 

just think how many people would be confused if you camo'd it.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

haha i love your camo scheme. i still have the picture of your car on my backround from RR2H. 
I told you i love those wheels and camo.

can you PM me with some advice on how you pulled the fenders? how much to pull them out. any techniques or whatever you know. i cant find ANY info on it, so i thought i shouild ask someone i know that did it


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

So, should i wrap the finished harness on the motor and in the frame rail in black ectrical tape? or something else?


----------



## Jscoop88 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

LOOM TUBE it! haha


----------



## dave02905 (Aug 11, 2005)

you grabbed the hood n such from the grey one at ruis didnt you?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea. rui is a good guy. just wanted to grab the stuff and go, ended up talkin to him for like 2hrs at his shop as he worked on someone elses S4


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jscoop88)*

Well yesterda was good weather so I learned how to weld and welded up most of the firewall holes no pictures though because my computer crashed. Now I infortunestly have to buy a new computer also for Christmas I bought myself a new work chair , a angle die grinder , new impact gun , and some new tools for sanding.


----------



## dave02905 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Yeah Rui is a great guy. has a VW mind like no other, good and honest at what he does. And has no pproblem tellling how it is, or as it should be... whether you like it or not


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i need to get a heater in the garage...so i can work on the car...
its so cold i cant go out there...its impossible to get anything done when ur shaking.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_So, should i wrap the finished harness on the motor and in the frame rail in black ectrical tape? or something else? 

friction tape http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwpunk)*

So I ordered my exhaust hole delete yesterday and today going to start my hood. Has a little rust that needs tending and this weekend I'm going to begin welding in the engine bay. Pics shall come soon.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh man, its been like -5 to 15 degrees here this past week so no welding on the firewall got done, but i did do alot of work on the rust areas of the hood. basically, whole thing needed to come down to metal because of burn marks, rust, and crappy paint

btw... its an SLC hood thats yellow. I didnt know there were yellow SLCs made. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_oh man, its been like -5 to 15 degrees here this past week so no welding on the firewall got done, but i did do alot of work on the rust areas of the hood. basically, whole thing needed to come down to metal because of burn marks, rust, and crappy paint

btw... its an SLC hood thats yellow. I didnt know there were yellow SLCs made. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that's what you get for moving into cold ass Shelton. Man up, double up your clothes, and get to work. And get a 55 gallon drum, some wood, and a little fuel and your good to go.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol bonfire in my garage?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

some pictures of the rust i was dealing with:


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Get rid of all that bracing to make it light weight. Or if you wanna go crazy put a mirror under there.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nah the car sitll gotta be driveable! and i dont like the mirror look. its too gaudy


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

good work tim


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

WAITING FOR TURBO KIT!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

And Pics from tonights progress...

started with a SLC bumper...all fine and dandy...just a quick sand and then some primer, fix a couple dings...the usual...

















Then after some sanding....we had this:









Then upon starting to sand the driver side...found a crack so i thought i'd chip it off...well ... it turned into this...: 
































Then i noticed how the corners of the bumper are off...please look at these pictures carefully...they are taken from the front of the bumper at the same exact angle...the corners of the bumper have the bends and curves in totally different spots








































Notice the passenger side has the (assuming) correct alignment for the water to run off. the bump is on the inner side of the corner...now the Driverside, the bump is toward the side and the innermost part is flat, where the passenger side has the bump. 
No im not really sure how to fix it







Or what i should do with the hole...i was thinking about plastic welding a new piece in, but i don thave a plastic welder...then my uncle suggested put a backing of metal for support, and put some plastic epoxy in the remaining gap of the hole (thickness of plastic? assuming 1/8th inch?) 

then after getting a little PO'd, i started waking it with a hammer because it kept chipping the paint aka bondo...well did that throughout the hole bumper and almost the whole bumper is covered in bondo...so i have to take it ALL down to bare plastic...what should i use to do this in the most time effecient way?
AND the honorary middle finger picture!

















and a picture of my uncles bug... shaved and chop top







can you say rotorary engine in the back? hehehe








_Modified by 1broknrado at 10:58 PM 1-31-2009_


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

dam tim, thats f* k'd but you are who you are and will fix it


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well from what people tell me, its not worth saving that bumper so im going to use my g60 bumper and cut up that one to weld in the sidemarkers.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_well from what people tell me, its not worth saving that bumper so im going to use my g60 bumper and cut up that one to weld in the sidemarkers. 

You are getting good advice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
that thing is junk


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (brilliantyellowg60)*

the wavy top is normal. the hole i nthe bumper is not.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (NVmyVW)*

if it was there before and you didnt know it. It can be fixed again and people wouldnt notice. But if you have a different bumper use it


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i have my original g60 bumper which is in good condition, but the vr6 bumper pictured looked fine until i started sanding. i noticed some bondo work before sanding started but then i came to a crack and was just going to chip off the paint...and it turned out to be a glop of bondo which the PO used to fill the hole and then bondo almost that whole side to make it look "ok". That is what exlpained why there was the top ridgeline only on the sides of the bumper, the body line was missing in the front and corners because they filled it with bondo to try to create a different affect with the body line BEGINNING on the side of the bumper instead of going all the way around. 
anyways. anyone need some pieces to use on their bumpers


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

well the g60 bumper is sanded and ready for its first coat of primer. THe Slc foglight holders have been removed from the SLC bumper and are ready to be epoxy'd into the g60 bumper, hopefulyl this week ill have more time to work on it and get those epoxy'd in and get the sidemarkers shaved. 
pics:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

moarrr updates








Rear bumper ready sanded, and cutouts made for front bumper.
pics:
doing some drawinggg:








Final Product after using a dremel to cut it out, then a bench sander to make it smooth 








Rear bumper:

























Before i took it off the road, someone in a parking lot skimmed my rear bumper on the corner and shaved off the body line...any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

sick!


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (Nasty Vr6)*

Looking good Timmy!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks







coming along slowly. the fuzor i ordered wont be in till monday so the bumpers are on hold. going to shave the hood nozzles on the slc hood in the mean time.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Hopefully when its "done'' this time you can actually *drive* it !








Lookin good so far though, cant wait to see this thing finished! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

me too








holding out on buying motor parts until the paint and body work and wheels are the way i want it. i wanna look good instead of go fast


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

lol. What are you doin with the ronal's?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

winter wheels? idk. i want schmidt modernlines 16x9 et 15


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Polish the ronals up and use for winter. or sell em to me and ill use them as summers









EDIT: I've been wanting to see those things polished for a few years now,lol.


_Modified by myglimk2 at 11:25 AM 2-6-2009_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well the car isnt going to be a daily. i have the audi for it. its going to be a summer car. most of its time in the garage and being pulled out to cruise around. and car shows.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

you should hook me up with the ronals then


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-BumpIt(1233976522124)*

Well got the sidemarkers in and the rear exhaust piece...here are some pics:
















Exhaust cutout:
































little tricky. hopefully it comes out decent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif more sanding this sunday...gotta let the stuff cure.
but in the mean time, while i was doing that, my uncle was sand blasting the front of his gto.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1233976522124) (1broknrado)*

might be having a noobercorn approved upgrade soon if everything goes well








next week










_Modified by 1broknrado at 10:45 AM 2-9-2009_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well, car is getting put on hold for a little while again because i need to do the clutch on my audi


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Good work dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks







i dont have any pics of the hood but it came a long way. hopefully get down to business on just the sanding next week of the bumpers. i have no money to buy anything else, so i can atleast finish the bumpers, hood, and hatch.


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

hurry up and paint


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

weather needs to get better faster!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well tonight i worked on the bumpers.
the exhaust hole has been sanded, and it is waiting for its first coat of bondo, as with the sidemarkers.
and while i was at it, i fixed all the dings, scratches, and marks in the plastic bumpers so everything is smooth now. Tomorrow it gets bondo, thursday i want to have the bondo all sanded and bumpers almost ready for primer, and by saturday i want the bumpers 100% done and primered. then they go into storage.
following weekend i want to have the SLC hood completely done.
Following weekend after the SLC hood, i want the hatch shaved (3rd brake light and rear wiper) and in primer ready to be sprayed....

so in about 3 weeks time i will begin welding in the fire wall and sanding the body of the car to get ready for paint. hopefully by that time is complete, i will have all the supplies i need for paint







i am also figuring about 2-3weeks worth of work on the actual body of the car


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

well got the first layer of bondo down, sanded, then first primer...and now i can tell it needs more work. but its easier to see where. im having ALOT of trouble getting that exhaust delete to look good. i cant get the bottom lip to blend in. i cant get the same smooth curve the rest of the bumper has







any advice?


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

***** nasty!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (Nasty Vr6)*

hurry up timmy!!!!...its lookin good


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im tryin mannn. i only work on it like 2-3hrs a day maybe 3 times a week. and its my first ever experience at body work/custom work so its taking me a while but sure is interesting and learning experience!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

i bet...its lookin good


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks dude. i appreciate it. its almost done. once the bumpers are done, im estimating about a month and a half or 2 months till the car is ready, 100% for paint


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Looks good


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif youre leaving it red right?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea either tornado red, or the red of the new volvo's i seen driving around lately


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

this is the red of a 2004 volve s60r


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*FV-QR*

if you repaint it red, you better garage that pig all the time!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

audi daily driver









idk if its the ruby red metallic or the passion red


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_audi daily driver









idk if its the ruby red metallic or the passion red



both sound kinda ghey but they'll probably look baller


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol i believe its the passion


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

custom work on the bumpers is pissing me off...i cant wait to start on the body of the car...that wont take long and will be fairly easy....the engine bay is another story....

not sure if i should cut the rain tray or not...it has alot of holes and bends from the first time the obd2 harness was swapped in...will be more work to make it straight again, then to cut it out and smooth inside that


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

more updates


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

isnt that color sick? i todl you it was. and i will have more pics tomorrow. 
welded the spray nozzles shut and grinded it all smooth and going to prep the top of the hood for the first time...


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

If your gonna put a turn down then make sure you get this








Best part of it all IT'S A CHERRY BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and it'll match the car.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIMaxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMaxx* »_If your gonna put a turn down then make sure you get this








Best part of it all IT'S A CHERRY BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and it'll match the car.


I'll x2 that cherry bomb i'm all about them!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ahahah. raul http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
ralph when we shaving your sidemarkers







buy some sheet metal (very thin) and find a welder and ill do it in like 25mins


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

nice work dude


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks. 
friend of mine at EPL (European Performance Labs) works mainly on audis and porshes and stuff...well one of the guys taught me to weld last night. I've watched people do it alot, but never had any hands on experience. So he let me weld some stuff up and he said that i did VERY well. I'm pretty excited on starting to weld up the firewall in my car now that i have had some experience. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
once it gets a little warmer out here i can push it outside and start working on it







finishing up the SLC hood and shaved bumpers this next week, then the work on the body of the car begins


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

come on timmy lets go! hehehe im sooo bored and just bumpin yooo shizttztztttttzzzttz


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_ahahah. raul http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
ralph when we shaving your sidemarkers







buy some sheet metal (very thin) and find a welder and ill do it in like 25mins

What about your uncle? doesn't he have any spare metal? and doesn't he have a welder


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

he does








okay well here are my updates for the weekend








second coat of primer on the exhaust cutout. spent most of my time on that because it was pissing me off....
























after that primer, i can see with the markings what needs to get filled, and what needs to be sanded. other than that...its pretty straight


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

and for the hood, its all down to metal and the top of the hood took me 8hrs to sand with 40grit sandpaper and a DA...it was baked on there and had 7 yes SEVEN layers of paint on it! 
also found some bondo on it


























welded washer nozzles shut:

















underside:
























the rust:








for refence of before


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

question:

is it cool to spray the etching primer on the bottom of the hood or do i need to take EVERYTHINGG down to metal? i dont think it will make a big deal if i spray it on now or later. im concerned about the other paint showing through the primer though and getting lines


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

tim i'm going to take my fenders of to you can weld the side markers up. oh and i also need the side molding holes filled in. and i need you to talk to your friend that has a fender roller.
And i like your bumper i think you should do side dump that comes out the body.
and will your uncle paint my car or teach me? i'll buy everything i juce need him to fix my driver side quarter panel has dents and a wee bit of rust under the window.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im going to buy a welder. he doesnt let me use his welder for some reason


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*








humm i wounder why oh wait didn't mikie mess it up once?








but any ways so you want to practice painting on my car?


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

so u dont brake anything


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

idk if he did or not. but whatever im just going to get my own beause i need it at my house to do my firewall.
and sure, you do the prep and ill paint it







but i dont have the gun or space to paint it. i can use my little yellow compressor though that mike used to do his car


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

time we can park the car out side take the doors hood fenders and hatch off paint those. and the well get the body ready paint it and i'll buy a tent and let it sit. under it.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

its alot of work lol, just so cut and dry as u make it seem. its take me almost a month on the bumpers and hood alone lol


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

because you don't have raul around to suppervise you!
oh. how much paint would i need to do my car over? oh i'm doing (BMP)


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

1 gal


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

how much do you think that 1 gal. will run me and how much will all the other thing (i.e. primmer sand paper tape?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

like 800$? black is cheap, but it is a tristage paint (meaning base, clear, metallic clear [not proper name sorry]) a gal of red for me is 515$, but red is the most expensive. Black is dirt cheap. I would call paintworld in new haven to get exact prices


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

ok but thats like everything $800? is that going high or low?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

probably right around 700-1000$ range. total for me its going to cost 1200$ in primer, paint, clear, acitvator blah blah....this does not include all the supplies i have been using and will be using throughout the process...like bondo, sandpaper, fiberglass, face masks, electric bill, yada yada


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_like 800$? black is cheap, but it is a tristage paint (meaning base, clear, metallic clear [not proper name sorry]) a gal of red for me is 515$, but red is the most expensive. Black is dirt cheap. I would call paintworld in new haven to get exact prices

bmp isnt a tri-stage


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

it isnt?? i thought the flake had to go in the clear coat??

shows how much i know.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

hahaha nah bmp is just base/clear


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

how sure are you bmxrado?
ha timmie i owned page 6 on your build thread!


_Modified by Trict GTi at 11:32 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

trust me, he knows his stuff lol. i talked to him alot to learn stuff about body work.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

ill put 500 on it thats how sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

ok so how much would it run me total?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

i can look tomorrow at work, i would say a gallon of bmp my cost would be around the 300+mark, but i also use sikkens which is pretty pricey.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

i am about as new to painting as an infant to walking.
So please explain


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

what do you wanna know?just pm me so we dont have to hijack this thread


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

sorry timmie.


_Modified by Trict GTi at 11:52 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_what do you wanna know?just pm me so we dont have to hijack this thread

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

timmie will your car make it to waterfest?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

possible, but idk. depends on when i get my wheels so i can pull the fenders


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

so your pulling your fenders? or rolling them?
wait didn't your roll your fender?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

pulling them. i already rolled them last year


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_pulling them. i already rolled them last year

Sweet. i want to see your fenders get pulled i want to see how much more fender you will get.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

some pics for reference....

_Quote, originally posted by *life.love.regret* »_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

hopefully in the next like 3-4 weeks i can order my wheels, so i can pull the fenders







then like a month or 2 after that ill have the car painted.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yayy got new goodies today








i'll post pics when i get home from class


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

1200 for paint supplies? ouch, either prices went up since i stop doing this or your getting hosed. 350 base, 150 clear, 200 primer, 200 bondo and paper? 900 worst case scenario, i dunno its been a while maybe im forgetting something. 


_Modified by NVmyVW at 5:19 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

depends on the base and brand though. i know a 5liter of glasurit clear is like 400 something on its own. i know i used diamont on my rado and i spent $550 for a gallon of base, gallon of dc92 clear, quart of hardener and reducer. 
also...if your looking into bmp....look at some paint chips first. there are like 8 different variants of bmp. some more blue...some more red and some coarser. if you ask dave hell know what im talkin about. 


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 2:38 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i will be using diamond as well. they said it was 515$ just for a gallon of the volvo passion red + everything else. 

and it will cost me more in bondo and sandpaper because i am a newb, i am learning as i go with body work, so it takes me a lot longer, and alot more supplies because i mess up alot


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

brand new french fogs and turns and a brand new euro license plate tub:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well, had some free time so i went out and puttered in the garage with my car. cleaned up my GIANT mess of crap thrown everywhere, took out the throttle cable, brake booster and all clutch parts, and started to cut away at my raintray before my sawzall died









on the other hand...since im cutting it out, where do i put the mounting point for the wipers that was originally on the rain tray?


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

tim you better get good at this you gotta do some body work on my car


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nasty Vr6)*

Tim. When you gonna have a fender pulling party. maybe you can pull the fenders on my Bimmer. Ond fix some rust spots on the passanger door. And find out why the pasanger rear door do not open. then we can find out what my car would look like lowered 3 inches. 
Then we can tell you to put big turbo. then make fun of jon and your bro. then make fun of ralph because he's ralph. 

then soon you can help me sell the bmw so i can get a VW again.


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

funny very funny


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hahahahaha omg t hat was funny


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIMaxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMaxx* »_Tim. When you gonna have a fender pulling party. maybe you can pull the fenders on my Bimmer. Ond fix some rust spots on the passanger door. And find out why the pasanger rear door do not open. then we can find out what my car would look like lowered 3 inches. 
Then we can tell you to put big turbo. then make fun of jon and your bro. then make fun of ralph because he's ralph. 

then soon you can help me sell the bmw so i can get a VW again. 

You can not make fun of ralph. Ralph IS Baller!!!







< you see hes cool. "I dominate!"


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

its ok ralph, everyone just makes fun of me anyway just because im there 
so dont worry


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

ehh i don't car if they make fun of me i just need them to help me with my GTi i want her to be done before water fest i forgot i need to break the clutch in... =( so in reality i need the car done by mid june. flat black paint and all...


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

well lets get it done


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

alright you busy tomorrow or sunday? well have a gtg at my crib and beer and do work!


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

tomrrow i gotta get the dog its shots but after that i can head over there, ill bring my car so maybe we can see whats wrong with that also


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

what timie tommorow i gotz work till 1:00


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

well i gotta get the dog its shots around 2;30ish in the after noon at petco in stratford so anytime after that


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nasty Vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nasty Vr6* »_well i gotta get the dog its shots around 2;30ish in the after noon at petco in stratford so anytime after that 

all right thats cool and if anything what about sunday?


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Trict GTi)*

tim and jon can't drink if they come over...... there bad drunks.
now i own this page.


_Modified by GTIMaxx at 3:28 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIMaxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMaxx* »_tim and jon can't drink if they come over...... there bad drunks.
now i own this page.

_Modified by GTIMaxx at 3:28 PM 3-13-2009_

I totaly agree!







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i am not a bad drunk. 
why dont you guys come to MY house and we can sit around and talk how much we think we want to do to the cars lol


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_depends on the base and brand though. i know a 5liter of glasurit clear is like 400 something on its own. i know i used diamont on my rado and i spent $550 for a gallon of base, gallon of dc92 clear, quart of hardener and reducer. 
also...if your looking into bmp....look at some paint chips first. there are like 8 different variants of bmp. some more blue...some more red and some coarser. if you ask dave hell know what im talkin about. 

_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 2:38 PM 3-9-2009_

yeah glasurit is an over price diamont, never saw a difference my self, they are both made by BASF as you know. Dave has a nice clear for liek 115 a gallon or something, we did luis passat with that, and 2 years later that car looked great.


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hey im not a bad drunk im chill when i drink


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nasty Vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nasty Vr6* »_









EBAY HAS YOUR GRILL JOHN GO AND BUY ONE YOUR CAR LOOKY LIKEA ****


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

IM ORDERING 1 TODAY!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

omg im not working on the corrado for like another month now...i sliced the tip of my finger off at work today on the slicer







post pcis later


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Awesome progress. Body work looks on point! keep it up, nurse that finger back to health


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_omg im not working on the corrado for like another month now...i sliced the tip of my finger off at work today on the slicer







post pcis later

Isn't that the second damn time. You souldn't work at a deli anymore. 
now you have no choice but to spend money on your girl now hahhahahahahahahahaha *cough* hahahahahaha


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

lololololololol raul i need ur help call me


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

no no last time i cut it in half and got stitches, this time i cut the like where my fingerprint is clean off lol like and 1/8th of an inch deep maybe


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

then it's just skin. You dont need your fingerprints to work on your car. chop chop MoFo.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIMaxx)*

Damn i'm board!!!
I need to work on my gti damn it. and tim you need to work on the corrado finger print or no finger print work work work!!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol i have to keep it covered and clean.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_lol i have to keep it covered and clean. 

throw some dirt in it walk it off you freaking wimp!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea then it gets infected and loose a finger


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

wow tim quit your day job! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Alfa164S (Apr 11, 2007)

timmayyy you're supposed to cut the salami not your finger


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

haha mikey. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Alfa164S (Apr 11, 2007)

i did that once on the slicer at r&s and went right down the middle of my nail to the bone


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yea i remember lol. i had stitches on my other finger about 3 months ago. did almost the same thing u did but just missed the bone and was parallel to the nail.


----------



## Alfa164S (Apr 11, 2007)

not fun... you're not able to wipe that great either


----------



## Brian Spillner (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (Alfa164S)*

switch handed wiping.. yikes.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Brian Spillner)*

tim you might aswell not even bother wiping just jump in the shower and make sure its clean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha let me tell you...even taking a shower is a chore...try doing it with 1 hand and 3 fingers lol


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_haha let me tell you...even taking a shower is a chore...try doing it with 1 hand and 3 fingers lol

you're freaking gross. im telling you the curse of the rado lives on. It'll never end. maybe it's making you get hurt so you can sop working on it and sell it.


_Modified by GTIMaxx at 10:49 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i already tried selling it, but i bought it back


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

I would of already set this car on fire and moved on







! 
Didnt feel like reading, but what wheels did you end up going with?
Coming along very nice Timmy, dont forget to call me on friday about the welder


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im gonna do eiterh schmidt modernlines the new style, or keskin kt1s


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Both will look nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

almosty done with the wiring in the garage...setting up a 50amp breaker to supply my the powasss








and also set up my surround sound for the garage, new heater, and gonna put all the lights on a seperate lightswitch so i dont need to plug them all into plugs. they hang over the car


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

lets see some pics


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

its nothing pretty yet







in the summer time im going to put the professional floor stuff on the ground and walls to seal the concrete walls and floor. and next winter i want to have the whole thing insulated and sheet rocked


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Is it as big as your old garage?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

its as wide, but not as deep







old garage was 2x2 this can only 1x1


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Your old garage was so nice. I wish I had just a single car garage


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (myglimk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myglimk2* »_Your old garage was so nice. I wish I had just a single car garage








 It was times like this one I wish I had a garage.....








(yes it was pouring out! 12hours in the rain to do my aba swap







)


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

throwback picture rightthere


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i hateeeee flux core gasless welding...i will NEVER BUY A WELDER without gas...it has been a nightmare all night long. i have a headache from just being so pissed off by this welder...all it does it SPLATTER all over the place, and burn holes. and for some odd reason, when looking through the mask, you cant see that the metal is getting hot, only the flux that is splattered everywhere....so my night basically consumed off welding, grinding, filling holes with weld, grinding, welding, grinding...etc.

does anyone have a gas welder i can use borrow rent buy!? Or even someone that has one please come over and weld this for me and ill pay you. idc if i do it, or someone else does... but i need it done tomorrow

pics of seamingly nothing i got done tonight....and my buddy jeff came to help


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Were you able to to get most of that "ugly" off?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea its nice now


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

and im off again!

i gotta go to sears first though. buy a metal blade for the sawzall


----------



## twocamvw (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

id start covering the the windsheild, sparks and welding will leave pits in the glass.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

too late now









most of the welding is done now....excuse me for my amateur welds...but idc they are welded in there but just need to be ground down, which is all that counts...and nothing warped! yay! 

pics:








































no more rain trayy








as the queen sits in the garage...waiting to be driven again...someday...


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Somebody photo shop Fred flinstone in the engine bay for that last pic.


----------



## jordan92o (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIMaxx)*

so where did you get a welder from or did you use jeffs


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jordan92o)*

Looks good without the raintray


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

using my buddy alex's welder from up the street...but jeff i have to buy you a new roll of wire...his ran out and the store was closed so i just started to use yours. ill go buy a new one for you before i give it back


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

thats fine. Prolly gonna need it back tomrrow night though


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thats cool. i work till 5 tomorrow


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

I gotta work on Jetta tomorrow at work. I should be home around 6 or 7. I'll give you a call


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok. i got alot of grinding to do. everything is welded up...hopefully tomorrow finish all the grinding and then the day after start with the fiberglass work


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_well just came inside...finished all the welding and grinding...tomorrow i take out the exahust mani and the brake lines and whatever the **** is behind the 2ndary fire wall (where the wiper motor mounts) and also begin the fiberglass filler work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

no picsd...its just my engine bay, again, with no holes except for the BIGG one on the left hand side (need it for turbo piping one day


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

page 7 is golden http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







switch handed wiping hahaha. prob have a poke thru messing around with that. 1 cut finger, 1 stink finger FTMFW!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasbeast3.0* »_page 7 is golden







switch handed wiping hahaha. prob have a poke thru messing around with that. 1 cut finger, 1 stink finger FTMFW!










we keepin that on the DL


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

no timmie you have to tell every one...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well did more work today...no filler yet








taking the rest of the seam sealer off took alot longer than i was expecting...so here it is...pics of all seam sealer off and the rest of the welded up holes....its starting to take shape so im pleased







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

wow, lot of progress since last time i looked at the thread, just take your time with bodywork, luckly u have a color that will hide minor mistakes, after just preping and spraying my new bumper and hood (with the help from someone who knew what they were doing of corse) im pretty happy with the results. but seriously if i could suggest anything, its take your time and dont rush just to get it done!


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_wow, lot of progress since last time i looked at the thread, just take your time with bodywork, luckly u have a color that will hide minor mistakes, after just preping and spraying my new bumper and hood (with the help from someone who knew what they were doing of corse) im pretty happy with the results. but seriously if i could suggest anything, its take your time and dont rush just to get it done!



With that said....... HURRY UP AND GET IT ON THE ROAD AGAIN!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea i learned that the hard way. i wanted to rush it to get it done, but i realized how much work it REALLY takes....i thinkkk im done with all the welding now, but im not sure. im taking my time iwth it...few hours everynight after work. 
and come stop by sometime man. all this being done at a house near you!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

last night i welded up the drain holes on either side of where the rain tray used to be, also that big hole on the pass side rail...
jacked the car up, took the wheels off, then the brake lines and exhaust manifold


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

on the top of the firewall on the pass side, can i weld up that breather? i mean...i think thats all it does....


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

mabye i will, when you workin on it next? im usually home every afternoon after 1230 1 oclock ish


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i usually work on it when i get home from work...around 6-9ish everynight...depending on how i feel...


----------



## twocamvw (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

the 4x6 hole that had the plastic mesh covering it? i beleive that is the fresh air intake for your heat/ac box.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yea. im not sure what that is...i gotta dig the heaterbox out of the car tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (twocamvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twocamvw* »_the 4x6 hole that had the plastic mesh covering it? i believe that is the fresh air intake for your heat/ac box. 

X2 i'm 100% sure it is! you don't need it. just keep your HVAC on recerculate you'll be good.
Hey who did your welding tim?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i did


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

updates? your getting to the bottom of my watch list timmy!


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trict GTi* »_updates? your getting to the bottom of my watch list timmy!

thank you, you bumped it back up for me.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (GTIMaxx)*

tonight i bring my nikon to tims house to take pics of me learning how to do body work!!!!
And filler for my special wheels!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

posting pics in a few.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

dam sanding duraglass sucks.

only sanded one side today.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

tim update!!!
and when did your brother go back?


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

I guess he had to much Vtec. He cant handle the face of vtec


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

mucho sanding


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

updates? how does the bay look now?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i didnt work on it this weekend. only friday. 
wont work on it till either monday or tuesday night. i might not at all...i got 3 tests wednesdya and a 6pg paper due.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And GL on your tests


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha thanks. i just finished 1 paper thats due wednesday...trying to be good wiht my time management and finish my homework so i can work on my ride


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

got some more sanding done today...also put a quick coating of icing glaze on it just to see how its coming out...its not perfect, just needed a little motivation
































i have some questions...
1. what is another way of applying the icing and what not without a spreader or any types of techniques to use to get into those tight corners
2. getting it to smooth level..i cant seem to fill in the flat spots o the sides of the tower where the brackets used to be efectively


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Lookin good Tim. I gotta swing by to see it in person and also to pick up my welder. Did you me a new spool yet?


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_got some more sanding done today...also put a quick coating of icing glaze on it just to see how its coming out...its not perfect, just needed a little motivation
































i have some questions...
1. what is another way of applying the icing and what not without a spreader or any types of techniques to use to get into those tight corners
2. getting it to smooth level..i cant seem to fill in the flat spots o the sides of the tower where the brackets used to be efectively











yeaaaaaa its finally starting to look like a shaved engine bay!!!!















Looks great tim!!!


----------



## dephect (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_got some more sanding done today...also put a quick coating of icing glaze on it just to see how its coming out...its not perfect, just needed a little motivation








i have some questions...
1. what is another way of applying the icing and what not without a spreader or any types of techniques to use to get into those tight corners
2. getting it to smooth level..i cant seem to fill in the flat spots o the sides of the tower where the brackets used to be efectively










spray on filler.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

where can i get some? i've never heard of it...and paint world never suggested it...they said just use a smaller applicator and i used the smallest one they had. 
ill have to call them, maybe they can order it


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

tim we have to work on the GTi this sat. or sunday. Please my Audi will be going soon. hopfuly


----------



## dephect (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_where can i get some? i've never heard of it...and paint world never suggested it...they said just use a smaller applicator and i used the smallest one they had. 
ill have to call them, maybe they can order it 

fair auto paint supply.
its called feather light or something of that nature.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ill have to look into it. thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

lets see some updates!!!
I want to see how this thing is coming along!!!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

the first bay i ever shaved i use fiberglass like you did and ever since i never use it cause its such a pain to sand, i wanted to kill myself haha


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh man. i want to kill myself, trust me lol. 
and no updates, its easter weekend.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

all i did today was powerwash the block, order all my rebuild parts, do some more sanding on both sides of the frame rail and put duraglass on the welded areas of the firewall. its getting there!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


























still have to give it a GOOD bath with some simple green, a couple brushes and more pressure washing...but all i did today was get the majority of the CRAP off it...


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like your other ride... the wagon I mean.


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I'll be six feet under by the time this car's on the road


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwpunk)*

workin on it this weekend? mabye ill come by and we can get some alcohol


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

If all goes well i might be able to head up too. And if theres booze then im most definitely be there.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

lol im not gonna bribe anyone with booze, but funny comment mike. i plan to have it running and driving within a month. sanding of the bay is nearing completion and the motor will be rebuilt and painted and assembled by the end of next week.
i just got off phone with allen and ill have block gasket set and waterpump tomorrow, and headgasket set and timing chains on saturday or monday...and the ARP bolts i am picking up from a local friend. 
so tomorrow after work im going to strip everything off and prep block for paint, friday paint it and prep/paint tranny saturday assemble block again, monday install HG/timing chains, and get motor hopefully 100% back together








that all depends on who comes to help and who comes to distract me at the same time


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

mayb ill come by tho im trying to get my mk2 running within the next 2 weeks so if i dont hav the parts i need ill def b down haha


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

tim!!!!! UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i just updated yesterday lol.i just got out of class. 8am-915 today he let us out 30mins early...usually till 950


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yayyyy taxes finally got deposited in my bank account. More parts here i comee!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

okay so today, 
took off tranny, all accessories, got block mounted to the stand, took all the head bolts off, took off crackpipe and thermostat off because my mason tech kit just came in.....
HOWEVER, after i took off the headbolts and EVERYTHING holding the block to the head, i cant get the head off. its like superglued on there







also i cant get the timing chains off of the cams, how do i do so without removing the lower cover?


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

did you take the upper chains off? If no to this answer, yes you have to take the chains off and the lower cover off.
If yes to the answer, Get a pry bar!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Trict GTi)*

ive done chains b4... ill prolly b arround tonight if u need help lmk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

argh that means i have to put a headbolt BACK in to be able to lift it off of the stand, then i gotta take the flywheel off (dont have the right tool to take it off) and then put it back on...argh FML... but im not working on it this weekend prob. im going to hang out at FFU tonight and then idk what tomorrow.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

The bay is startin to shape up brotha! Audi looks sweet.


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cstanley19)*

don't expect any updates if hes going to FFU. he'll be hung over for a while.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIMaxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMaxx* »_don't expect any updates if hes going to FFU. he'll be hung over for a while.


kinda lost my game last man. 40 of reg bud and like 12 bud lights let to my demise


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

yo tim i got to bring Bryan his engine hoist back. and i need my jack and jack stand back so i can work on the GTi. audi may be sold this thursday. Let me know when your free so i can get a hand lifting it. I'll be free friday and he kinda needs it by then too..


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*








idk how im gonna move my motor around now


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

sorry dude i need another car. and because everyone is busy and can't help i gotz to do it meself.
and bryan has his truck project he has to do too.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

more reason for you to work on the c.
When are you going to be home tim? or anyone that can let me in to get the stuff?


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dephect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dephect* »_
spray on filler.


yeah you can use that. 
also, theres a product made by evercoat called honey something. you can add it to fiberglass or filler to thin it out and make it flow out better once its applied. use a small acid brush or something with a good tip so you dont get bristles stuck in the filler....but anyway, you can really shape it with a brush and the lines will flow and smooth out nicely.just dont dig into it real hard with the brush, shape it more then anything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hmmm ill have to buy some crap brushes then to apply my icing...already did alto of it tonight...need some small touch ups after a light sanding i can see where...so after i up the grit to 180, put some 2k primer on it then sand it again it should be ready for paint








pics of progress tonight:








i know its not sanded well yet, i just kinda lightly knocked it down while it was fresh on there. definitely need to get a paint brush to do those pesky corners!


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

theres a good chance some of that is going to crack.....around the seams on the strut towers and the seams along the inner fenders there. unless you welded over all that and grinded it all smooth, its most likely going to crack in a short period of time....


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

read back about a page or 2. everything was welded and grinded


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

word!
my bad, i didnt read every page, just buzzed through the pics real fast. i guess too fast!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rhiGLi at 11:01 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok so today i obviously did more sanding...definitely gonna hit up the paint brush method to get the icing in the tight corners








but on the other hand, took the flywheel off and the lower cover to get the head off...and i got all the timing marks set...but idk why the cams look off to me and i dont feel safe doing it now....the sprockets dont line up??








crank mark is on*bad pic*







cams have both thicker pieces on the bottom and look flush/horizontally equal







but the cam sprockets arent pointed directly at each other??? is this OK!??







intermediate shaft









PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

ehhh... i don't think so tim... i don't think your in TDC try again.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yea ill have to **** with it a little tomorrow. im in class today till 10


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

if all the marks are on, its on......?

you dont have tension on the one side, when you do, it will straighten that cam sproket out. is that what your talking about??


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

possibly. im going to double check everything tomorrow. im working the morning shift so i get out at 2, so then ill have like 8 hrs after that to f around with it just to double check everything before i take it off.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok well i just took my head off, and started to clean the block and what not, then i looked at the crank and saw the reason why my rear main seal went bad...
there is a small nick on the crank where the seal sits...idk what i should do now...what are some options? buy a new block?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

2 options. 1 JB weld and sand it smooth.
or 2. get a new crank.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

3. going to buy a new block from nelson right now


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

is that nick even on a sealing surface?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that was the problem, it was ON the sealing surface. it didnt ruin the seal, just let oil spew all over the place....

but now i have a problem...the block i bought from my buddy nelson is obd1, and i didnt know that. i bought all obd2 headgasket set and everything...is there a difference in the blcosk besides the chains?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*









obd2 block
obd1 block:









notice the size difference?


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

There is zero difference in the block from OBD1 to OBD2. Think about it, everyone runs mk4 headgaskets on 92 corrado's with dizzy's all day long. What you are seeing in those pics is corrosion or just casting flash. 
You could have pushed the rear main seal in further so it did not hit that nick on the crank. Good luck on the rest of your build and with all that sanding. Sanding does suck anus http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea it does and i guess your right with the gunk buildup. and its just a TON of sanding. and its better this way anyways because i know this motor already has newer piston rings and everything...the other block was around 120k and u could tell the rings were going bad and the walls were starting to lose their shine. had to be rehoned and everything.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

come on tim you knew that already!!!!!








don't be lazy!








and you are coming over to get my GTI started!!!








I have the ground wire kit and everything now.... Please! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i havent done any to my car since i got the new block. been working like 10-12hour days and its been so nice out that when im out of work i dont wanna do anything...but back to wrok this week i need to get it done ASAP. i miss driving her


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

painted the block tonight. tomorrow gonna run out after work and get some silver to do the timing chain covers and the oil cooler and oil filter housing...tomorrow also starts reassembly...i want to have majority of everything back bolted on, all the seals replaced and the head torqued down


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_i havent done any to my car since i got the new block. been working like 10-12hour days and its been so nice out that when im out of work i dont wanna do anything...but back to wrok this week i need to get it done ASAP. i miss driving her









yea i have been waiting 2 years to drive my GTi again.
ha finally owned pg 11 too


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hopefully tim im coming over to help with the block
and i got some stories to tell you


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

man i wish i was closer to you... i have rebuilt a couple vr's and i love it, they are such a great motor with un tapped potential is retarded...and me what do i have...thats right a damn g60...lol
either way the build looks to be going really strong, i just read through the whole thing and didnt see if you had figured out how to get the filler in the small pores and such....i didnt see anyone one offer a solution. Thos sounds ghetto as **** but i know alot of professionals that use butter knifes to get in the really tight areas...itworks like a dream man give it a try.


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (LoDub1.8T)*

he used his skeleton looking things he called fingers to get in the tight spots.


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

^^^...hahahaha


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

funny. and yes i heard of the butter knife or using a paint brush http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
off to finish installing ARP stuff and assemblying block. pics later


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

So it should be running by the weekend right Tim!?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

techincally it could. everything is plugged in in the harness and everything is done, just have to put motor in


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

wait so its painted?


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Trict GTi)*

We need some pics tim


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Pics:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

jeff, can you call that place for me tomorrow?


----------



## toothbrush (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

looks good timmy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im at school till 10pm tonight so im not working on car. but i do plan on either dropping off the head in milford at thunderperformance or doncintos in stratford


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

get a nice port and polish while your at it. If there replacing the steams might as well get a 3 angle valve job.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

gimme some money


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

wait what about the engine bay? is that painted too.????


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_gimme some money

moFo your the one working 10+ hour days.


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

You'll thank me for telling you to get apr studs when you go turbo. Looks good so far, you have cintos number?


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstreets)*

he's never going turbo in this thing. Its gonna be his daily driver once it's done.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i have the audi still dummy









and i just brought the head over to Tom. He looked at it and what not and said its in great shape. he is only goign to deck it and clean it up, remove the broken valve cover stud and give it back. 
but he said it wont be done until next week sometime because hes been busy which is fine with me because he gave me a pretty good price on it. 
and ralph the bay is not painted...the pass side frame rail is complete, the firewall needs a little more work, and i didnt start the driver side yet...i will work on it like whoa this weekend. chrislane has my 12pack still so ill have some brew for myself...

also, my uncle has a sand blasting box now, so im gonna blast the timing chain covers and the intake manifold. not sure if i wanna fully polish these or just paint them silver....


_Modified by 1broknrado at 4:29 PM 4-29-2009_


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

paint it black and put it back. Murder out the engine bay. See if you can get the head painted black too.


_Modified by GTIMaxx at 4:41 PM 4-29-2009_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

idk what i wanna do yet. i have a semi polished manifold as well...all i have to do is touch it up a little more, paint the runners and what not black and be done with it...just have to decide what to do with the lower....


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

just paint the lower, cant really see it anyways


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i think im going to paint the covers silver, as well as the tranny...to compliment the black/polish manifold and other misc silver things on the motor...what u think?


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

chrome plate the tranny.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i found a place local to chrome my manifold...possibly


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIMaxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMaxx* »_chrome plate the tranny.
x2


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

gimme mo moneys


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Cant, im broke. Didnt you know I picked up another mk2


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what happened to you buying kitty's mk2


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

picked up another one with 20k more miles, way better suspension and $1500 less


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

tight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


























omg. do want. maybe...possibly........


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

you and your colors


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i know. i wish i had mulitple cars to paint


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

*FV-QR*

paint is not fun. ask me how i know.


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Swink)*

how do you know??


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i know. i see your facebook. where are some updated pics


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

pictarss: 









































omgs. nice silver


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Came out good


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks. im loving it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im gonna do the starter black to cover up the ugly rust spots it has on it, and to compliment other black pieces


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

You should paint the trans end cover black also, i think itll look better


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

it mightt


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

You gonna put a manual steering rack in? Will look alot nicer without p/s lines and reservoir in the bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toothbrush (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (myglimk2)*

that looks good timmy. what did you use to clean up the trans?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hell no i love my p/s...i still need to soruce a b3 passat resovoir...going to tuck it so you wont even see the lines or anything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

and i used aircraft stripper, a power washer, some simple green, more power washer, a rag to get the puddles out, the high temp CERAMIC engine primer and paint


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Wimp! lol, I'm converting the mk2 over to manual steering. I was asking cause I have a spare manual u-joint


----------



## toothbrush (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

i have a B4 PS res. if you need 
nice job on the trans. 
i have a greasy messy 5speed Vr trans in the corner of my garage i which need to clean.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

idk if the b4 is what i need...i need the ciruclar one like a b3...are the b3 and b4 the same?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

f- manual steering, i was gunna do i but theres no point after i thought it out...
y dont u just buy a small unniversal resivor that holds like a half liter off ebay and hide it.... there only hoses u can put them anywhere or use a mk4 resivor, there tiny as hell..


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

links?


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

any new progress over the weekend?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

last night did alot of sanding...sanded till my fingers were raw... i applyed filler to all the seams and smoothed them out...did all of the tight corners...the PITA work...just need a few more touch ups on the strut tower and on the welded area next to the brake booster and it will be ready for 2k primer. hopefully only another week or 2...but since finals are these next 2 upcoming weeks i wont have really any time to work on it...i should get the head back tomorrow or tuesday...so ill finish assembly on that and get the tranny and everything back on...make it a complete motor to put back in


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Very nice. So you gonna shave the bay in my mk2


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

if i could do it all over again, i would def go about another route in the corrado... would have left the line on the tower and BOUGHT MORE TOOLS to grind in the tight areas...thats what screwed me up because i had to fix all the gouge marks from grinding the welds and the disc woul dhit other metal to try to get into tight areas.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Ahhh... I remember being at that point of my build. It took me 3 solid months to remove the seam sealer, weld up the holes and grind them down. 
I used a dremel with a small grinding wheel to get those hard areas.
Good luck with the build. I'll be watching. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's some motivation










_Modified by Capt.Dreadz at 2:32 AM 5-4-2009_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

lol thanks alot man. i appreciate all the questions you answered before. i wish i had the 60$ for that 24v thermostat housing...
also how do you like that vaccuum line thing? i saw it in your thread but i cant see why its needed...the only vaccuum line i have goes from the booster to the intake mani, and the FPR goes into the intake mani...the only other one i have is for the heater controls...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

I like it. I'm planning on rerouting it so you can't see any lines. I mainly bought it for when i go turbo. That was always the plan from the beginning. I'm still gathering turbo parts. I'm also looking for a shell to drop this 24v i have in. 
Only vac. line i have are the intake mani & FPR. I gotta dig the HC vac line out from under the dash to see how am i gonna route it.
The good thing (for me..) about the 24v t-stat housing is it only holds 2 sensors (which i have..) and its a direct route to the radiator oppose the 12v that has to curve around. After buying a new 12v kit, it was hard for me to swallow the $60 bucks too. It worked out in the end.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yea i know i hear you. if i knew about it before hand i would have asked scott to buy a 12v kit with a 24v thermo housing...possibly get it for the same price as the 12v kit. 
any more detailed pics from the tranny side of your motor? and what was the link again to where u ordered all that black tubing from. im definitely going to use that for my wiring as well


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

I got all my Tech Flex from http://www.wirecare.com
Here the tranny side. Don't mind the VSS wire hanging over the tranny. I forgot to run it when i swapped the engine out last week. I've since fixed that.








I replaced everything i could with factory parts. Slave Cyl, bracket, lines, axles, clutch, shifter cables (100 miles when i bought em'). Engine #1 had all new seals & chains. The Interm. shaft bolt backed out and i bent the valves. This engine had 67k & the chain guides had plenty of meat left so i didn't touch it. Brakes setup is either rebuilt or new. Rebuilt G60 calipers, new bearings & seals all around. My mk2 parts car had 1800 miles on it (theft recovery from the dealer back in 93' & has been sitting in a garage covered ever since) so everything on it was new. I got the entire interior incl. harness. New BFI mounts, new BFI Control Arms. Walbro inline and a new-ish tank setup (It's only pumped dealer gas in it's life)
It will be getting torn down at the end of the summer to get a full body resto. I've been collecting factory panel ever since i started the project.

This will not be a show car though. I built it as a daily. I'm getting a set of 16" ATS' refurb'd for everyday & leave the 17's for those special occasions.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i dont see why you didnt just do the work to the car with 1800 miles on it instead


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

Trust me, i wanted to. I didn't feel like going through the headache of straightening out the salvaged title. My boy decided to keep it & build a track car. I have never seen a "new" mk2 before. Everything was still new. The vapor barriers were still crispy white. 
The rug still had the dealer scent








The padding too








Seats too








Eh, i got everything i could off it.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*

Could have just swapped the vin plates dreadz


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thats something you would do.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

damn straight I wouild...Brand new mk2 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (myglimk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myglimk2* »_Could have just swapped the vin plates dreadz










I thought about that. I even had a fresh VIN and title from a 90 GTI. I opted not to go that route. It sucks cause its just sitting in my boys yard. The body is *mint*. I even took the factory touch up paint bottle they had in the glovebox.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*

awesome progress. get er done


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im tryin walt im trying. finals is killing my schedule. like 2 more weeks before its ready for paint. just minor touch ups now really.


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Those seats. Can't wait to see this car done.
What are your plans for wheels?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

trying to get a set of d90s right now from a local guy...but my lowballing isnt working too well lol


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (excreations)*


_Quote, originally posted by *excreations* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Those seats. Can't wait to see this car done. 

X2. Hurry.....Hot weather's almost here.

I miss my Rado


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

stupids finals are killing me







takingup all my time to work on the car


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yayyy primer

































Passenger side:
























Driver Side:

















Firewall
























yes i know it still has a few quirks...but that is the first of the filler primer...more to come next week after finals


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Looking good man, your car can wait, get your finals done right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i am. i have them all this coming wednesday. then im home free!

also another dilemma im having...i have 3 major expenses right now for the car...
1. the head is going to be like 300$ picked up next week....
2. porsche d90s...found a set for 450$ + shipping...
or 3. buying the paint.....500$ish

should i go for the wheels and head? or head and paint? ...


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Head can wait
Do you have any rims it can sit on?
You need the paint otherwise 1 and 2 will not make sense


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i need the paint to get motor back in car...and i need the head to get motor back together 100%
wheels i have on the car already are fine...just these d90s are MINTTTT and cheap for like 500$ shipped.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_i am. i have them all this coming wednesday. then im home free!

also another dilemma im having...i have 3 major expenses right now for the car...
1. the head is going to be like 300$ picked up next week....
2. porsche d90s...found a set for 450$ + shipping...
or 3. buying the paint.....500$ish

should i go for the wheels and head? or head and paint? ... 

you don't need the wheels so take that one off the list you need to finish putting the engine in and running so you can give me the engine hoist and my jacks back so i can start working on my gti....
so get the paint done then get the head work done than after all is said and done rims.....


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Boneing*

Head can go in later on without causing a big headache
And . . . "wheels i have on the car already are fine"
So spend your money wisely. There will always be nice rims for sale at good deals. But you will never hear "damn, I just bought used paint, but in great condition for 3 bucks!!!"
Foundation/base first, then put motor in, get head, put that in, then find rims later on. I bet you will find something nicer


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*









picture of said d90s.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thank you, i appreciate it. lots of hard work and money and time went into this...and its finally paying off









just FYI - this was my first ever experience with welding and body work besides the bumpers


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Boneing (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_Head can go in later on without causing a big headache
And . . . "wheels i have on the car already are fine"
So spend your money wisely. There will always be nice rims for sale at good deals. But you will never hear "damn, I just bought used paint, but in great condition for 3 bucks!!!"
Foundation/base first, then put motor in, get head, put that in, then find rims later on. I bet you will find something nicer
 
I agree! Very well said.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Boneing (myglimk2)*

i think u should wait on the wheels and buy mine when u have the $$
send me a text if ur arround tomorrow id love to come check out the car!


_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 7:58 PM 5-8-2009_


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Forget the rims and head. For now (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_picture of said d90s. 

They are nice, but you still need money for tires, mouting, etc...
I had a clean set last year that I sold dirt cheap, 3 to 400 bucks I think. Yes, all wider ones

















_Quote, originally posted by *myglimk2* »_ 
I agree! Very well said.









Thanks


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well inbetween studying for finals today, i decided to go pick up my shaved bumpers that i did over the winter and the SLC hood from my uncles house. thought i'd test mock up the rear bumper for kicks and WOW I LOVE IT! 

pics:


----------



## Jscoop88 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

looking good tim! cant wait to see more progress with this. you need tires for the d90s? i have some sets of tires from 15 to 17" diameters.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i didnt get them. buying the paint for my car instead tonight


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Nice, good, I mean, Better choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BTW, pic of how ur exhaust will sit underneath? If you don't mind.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i didnt weld on a turn down tip exhaust yet, but when i get it and install it i will post a picture...
it will just go up rfom the muffler, then bend back down and sit level with the bumper so the fumes get out and doesnt melt the bumper


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Angle it towards the pass. side if you can. I've heard that straight down will resonate way too much underneath the car and and make you deaf. If slightly pointed at an angle, it will/should be less.
Anyone have first hand experience?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ive never heard of it...wow


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

picked up my paint today...going to make some finishing touches on the bay this week, and have it 2k primered soon and painted in like 1 week or 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

made a ton of progress today. my buddy matt came over and helped me sand for a few hours. got the entire passenger side rail done and ready for paint...and the driver side needs a little help behind the tower and a few spots on the firewall, then entire thing will get 2k primered...sanded to 600grit then primed and painted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hopefully by the end of this week it will be all 2k'd and sanded to 600 grit.







soooo excited!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so the corners behind the strut towers that run along the firewall...well i was trying to go for the smooth rounded look on them and it turned out to be more a of hassel than anything...so i took out the flat head screwdriver and my industrial strength heat gun and removed all the filler and the seam sealer (left some of it on there to help with the rounding and smoothing) and now its just a bare corner which i like ALOT more. this set me back a day but hey i changed my mind. also pushed the car out...got some aircraft stripper on a few places and actually rinsed off my car from all the dust!







pics later tonight


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Lets see these pics!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

has a few blemishes here and there which will be taken care of. but ran out of icing, so i have to grab another tube of it to finish 2 spots ( the bottom most corner of the frame rail...took off the sealer so there is a big splat that needs a fillin! 
but since tomorrow im working all day, then going to milford to do some errands, and then picking up my head in shelton...no work being done tomorrow...so thursday is basically hopefully make or break 2k day! so exciting i know.



































_Modified by 1broknrado at 11:30 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

I see a drip get back to work.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yes massa williams. back to work i iz!


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Looking good and coming along just fine. Patience is a virtue








Makes me wish I took my rain tray out, but oh well.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol i'll never do it again thats for sure...but if i did i would do it a different route.

but i went this morning and got more evercoat Icing, (glaze) to finish a few small spots that need some filler, whcih most of you should be able to see....
it just needs maybe 2-3 hours of knocking down some high spots and perfecting it on the firewall and it will be ready for 2k.
goal = 2k thursday or friday night.... sand 2k saturday/sunday and paint monday memorial day because i have off from work


----------



## dephect (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

i hope you didn't destroy those brake lines that i beautifully crafted for you.
oh and clear coat hides alot when applied nice n thick. dont worry about the little stuff.
take your head and shove it in some of the shaved bays you see at shows and you will see a mess more imperfections.


_Modified by dephect at 3:06 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dephect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dephect* »_
oh and clear coat hides alot when applied nice n thick. dont worry about the little stuff.

please dont take that advice he is wrong


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*

haha..clear actually makes things more visible. and please put a high solids clear on thick enough. id like to know what happens to it when you do lol.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

painter jargen "high solids" ill give a cookie to the first person who actually knows what that means.


----------



## needaveedub (Jan 22, 2001)

google friendly
https://engineering.purdue.edu....html


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im still confused...sorry. not really painting inclined


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Whos painting the car for you Tim?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

idk yet.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

got a booth i travel haha


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*

i dont need a booth and i travel lol


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

come over please. ill buy beer








shoot me some prices. i have everything except for a good gun...and need a bigger compressor


_Modified by 1broknrado at 6:25 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

tim , spraying is the easy part after all the prep you have done. charlie told me that a few years ago and he was right .


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Bay is looking hot bro' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks alot. 
tonight progress:
fixed all those little pesky areas....just the bottom most corner of the frame rail ont he driver side and its done! getting it up on jack stands to finish peeling the undercoating off as well and then its ready for paint!


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Everyone likes it shaved*

If I knew how to paint (well) I would come over and help you out this weekend.
Prepping is obviously way more work than spraying anyway. If you prep well and paint it ok, it will still come out decent. But if it's crappy prep work, and you have the best painter in the planet come by and spray (if he even wants to put his name on that work), it will still look crappy.
Plus, It's your bay, it doesn't have to be 100% perfect. A nice 90 something % will do fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pic for bay spray content. Sorry.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wow, your bay came out really nice....and hey your a better painter than me already if you've had experience with a gun....
i spray my buddy's jeep black and it had to be worse than a maaco job.
also what did u do with ur seam sealer in the areas next to the rear motor mount and where the steering column is?


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Shaved is better*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_wow, your bay came out really nice....and hey your a better painter than me already if you've had experience with a gun....
i spray my buddy's jeep black and it had to be worse than a maaco job.
also what did u do with ur seam sealer in the areas next to the rear motor mount and where the steering column is?

Thanks. As for the paint, it was done my the amazing Chuckie (really, his name) and prep by Marco @ Euro Motiv in B-More.
I can give it a try, but if you want it looking really nice, then get someone who has done it quiet a few times and knows how to throw paint around an engine bay.
Seam sealer taken off, welded, and steps are all in link below.
Link to what was done and how. And more pics
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=4


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i meant on the lower frame rail. next to the motor mount...not along the strut towers i knew that already.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so i sprayed tonight...and well i sprayed the sealer on there by accident instead of the 2k high build







but because i sanded with 400 grit before i sealed it, i dont really even NEED the 2k so i dont think im going to put it on...
Pics:

































and yours truly







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


1broknrado said:


>


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Come over and do my mk2 bay








Lookin good. I need to stop by some time soon to check this thing out


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

you sya that all the time


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

How late you gonna be up tonight? I may stop by after I finsh eating.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol im going to bed. work 630am-4pm tomorrow. then more a touch of sanding, and a bit of painting and im ready for paint sunday baby


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

looks good tim , but that isnt the mask to be spraying with . spend the money on a good one . paint is nothing you want to mess with . 
but good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks dude.
i know i was going to buy one but by the time i got to the store the place was closed...so i didnt really have a choice


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

and do not, *DO NOT DO NOT DO NOT DO NOT* spray clear with out a charcoal mask. that **** will harden in your lungs.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

you have one i can borrow?


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

yeah i got 2 in my tool box, youll just have to get new filters. they have an 8 hour life before theyre bad. paint world sells them. theyre like $10-15 last time i was there for them.
i miss school cause we got all this **** for free. free filters, "free" supplies







haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol. ill go buy them for sure


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

ohhh you dont need no mask. lol. if you wear that dust mask youre fine. anytime i spray small things i dont wear one. too lazy. lol


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ohhh you dont need no mask. lol. if you wear that dust mask youre fine. anytime i spray small things i dont wear one. too lazy. lol

No wonder your lungs are "hardcore"


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_
No wonder your lungs are "hardcore"


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

haha. ive been wearing one more recently. but in reality the best thing is to have a fresh air system.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well...going outside to wetsand now and then lay some paint yay


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

dont wetsand. its pointless. base needs a good grit to grip to. if you wetsand it itll eventually peel off. i would just sand it with 400 or so. base needs something from 320-600. if your afraid of scratches showing up just spray a wet on wet coat of sealer. just one coat is fine an will fill any fine scratches and what not. let it flash then spray your base


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

I can't wait to see a nice engine in that shaved bay!
Also sean, this may sound dumb but if your sanding with 400, don't you risk the chance of going back through the sealer?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *excreations* »_I can't wait to see a nice engine in that shaved bay!
Also sean, this may sound dumb but if your sanding with 400, don't you risk the chance of going back through the sealer?



thats exactly what happened and the paint started to peel







didnt read your posts before i started...now i gotta go back over the whole thing with sealer because it slightly went through... pics in a few....and it just all of sudden got really humid so the red started to turn white...wouldnt have came out the color i wanted anyways


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

well i meant itll peel once its dry. 
and if you do break through its not a big deal. thats why i said to do a wet on wet coat of sealer. but in reality if you put enough coats on in the first place, sanding with 400 wont let you break through. only if you have bad body work that you needed to sand out.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

uploading pics now...idk why it did this...it only did it on the driver side frame rail, but as u can tell it turned whitish because of humidity...when is a better time to paint? i thought during the day because it was hot out


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what are my options on fixing this?


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Crows feet! To thick timmy.
Wet color sand 1500-2000 and reshoot.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

my uncle came over and said that it was becuase i went through the sealer and need to sand it out...put some sealer underneath those spots again...and then respray


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_my uncle came over and said that it was becuase i went through the sealer and need to sand it out...put some sealer underneath those spots again...and then respray

Sounds like the best idea, I don't have tons of body work experience, but that's what i would do, I would watch and make sure it doesn't bubble anywhere else. before you respray again, you want to take care of all the area the first time.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (excreations)*

i wouldnt necessarily say its caused from break through. looks like you had some sort of contaminent on the surface and the base wrinkled up. need to sand it again and respray it. did you clean it before spraying it? if so what did you use?


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

i say leave it. It gives that wrinkle look. Gives it a little touch of style. Maybe you'll start a trend.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

lol trend setter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
but i used prep-all and a towel to clean it off, then i wiped with a tack cloth for dirt


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

my guess is the towel left contaminants.

use one clean lint free paper towel to wipe it on, and you use one lint free paper towel to wipe it off before it evaporates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Full Collapse)*

full collapse is right. also make sure to let it air dry for like 5 or 10 min before tacking off and spraying. sometimes it can cause it to wrinkle as well. as well as fish eye


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i had cleaned it then let it sit for maybe 15mins while i mixed the paint, then went back and cleaned it with the tak cloth


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

ya. must have been some sort of contaminant. next time if you cant get lint free rags, then just get those disposable shop rags you can get from like lowes. lint free isnt really necessary especially since you tack it off afterwards.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok so my plan is to sand it 400, 2k prime the spots that crinkled...scuff the entire thing again after the 2k primer and spray sealer on it one more time, then i gotta paint the car right after the sealer flashes?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

ya wet on wet means you just use flash time like between coats. your sealer lays out slick right? let it flash over a few min like 10 min, then start layin your base.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea. ok ill let you guys knwo how things go later tonight.


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_










ewww sucks, good lukc sorting that out


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

now this is what i call red. pics in a few. just finished spraying maybe 10mins ago


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


























wowsers!


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

shi'ts cook'n... good look'n
Rado baby!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

one day it'll be turbo'd and baller....its on its first step though... second step is to paint rest of the ca.r..hopefully 2 weeks.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You totally ruined that hoodie.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

omg my brother said the same thing


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

looks like you want to target to buy it . used the bag and the shirt


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

idk if im going to have the whole car painted or not by july 5th...my main goal is to get it running asap, then finish the body. i want it to be there this year


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

looks good tim... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif....how soon till she sees the road again?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (VTEC8u)*

did you respray thoes problem areas again? there was definitely some type of contaminent or something on the paint, i would deff sand thoes areas down well and hit them again if u need help like i said im usually always at my house on saturdays and 2 min away...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yes everything was resanded and i reprimered them as well....if you want i would LOVE if someone could come over and help me scuff the rest of the car...i want to have it painted by this time next week...then after that it should only take me a week or 2 to get the motor in and running


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VTEC8u* »_looks good tim... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif....how soon till she sees the road again?



whats up jay i didnt realize it was you. idk depends if i wanna get motor running first or finish the rest of the body of car....whats up with this motor in my garage....LS motors in my garage my progress slow


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

u can always finish the body after...dont worry about that motor in ur garage lol...put a blanket over it n pretend its not there......i say swap then paint......


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

jay on the forums... o man here we go lol


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Nasty Vr6)*

lol wuts up jon...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well im getting motor back together hopefully this weekend. but in the mean time ill be sanding the body as much as i can to get it done


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

do it


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vaporado)*


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

tim who is painting ur car?


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VTEC8u)*

Me and Krylon








Because . . .


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha 

and ill be painting it in my garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Looking good- wish my car was at that stage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

took me all winter so far. the hard work is done...now its all easy stuff









what do you suggest for grit on sanding the body of the car? what steps as well? and do i need to get a longboard to sand the doors and what not so they dont come out wavey?


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

You need one of these now in nice bright red


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

blah. not a fan of fully shaved front bumpers


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

Fine, make that car look ugly with yo hairy ass unshaved bumper http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

haha.
well i have upsetting news...i brought the bumpers to my friend to finish up for me while i prepped the rest of the car and rear bumper cutout hit something inside my dads truck and cracked


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yeap, but my buddy is awesome at body work.he said it should be done by next week. so its all good. it just has to be painted by july 4th so july5th i can go to RR2H


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_painted by july 4th so july5th i can go to *RR2H*

What's Dat? And Where?


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

tim just swap the ls in the rado...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4389880
^^^ thats the Rado Run to Hell. 
and jay, sorry i need torque







jk i like my bro's GSR and what you had in your car for a while. if i ever did get a honda (not planning on it just stating) i would def go with one of those setups and turbo ofcourse


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

ya i kno lol...i like tq myself.







....wut u mean had?...i still have it..lol...ya ur bros is cool...u can prob still take him tho..







....mine and his r a big difference...














......still i want to c this thing in action i never even got a chance to take a ride in it....(the first night u took it home around ur block dosnt count lol).... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: My honda made it over 20mph today ! (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4389880
^^^ thats the Rado Run to Hell.

I'm in there like swim wear.
Oh, and btw, friends don't let friends drive honda's. Sorry.


----------



## Alfa164S (Apr 11, 2007)

ackkkkkkkkk vtec dude
nice job timmay, did you end up going to thunder for the head?
Hes a cool ass dude and gave me a good quote for the alfa heads


----------



## BlueDevilCabby (Jul 6, 2006)

do work son.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alfa164S* »_ackkkkkkkkk vtec dude
nice job timmay, did you end up going to thunder for the head?
Hes a cool ass dude and gave me a good quote for the alfa heads


i brought it to Tom at IMS. someone is buying the audi so i gotta triple speed this process. going outside now to do the timing chains and then tom is coming over to torque the head and the flywheel/clutch assembly. motor will be chillaxing tonight if you wanna come by and give a hand...my brother is wetsanding the car for paint to. wanna get it painted in like a week or 2....more hands the better and i know i can trust you because you know what your doing. dont be shyyy you know you wanna come overrr


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: (Alfa164S)*

yoo big DEEE...







.....


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well today my brother wetsanded the whole car....dropped headliner and interior...

also put tranny on and bolted motor into car







next goal = get it running!


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

and today your bumpers sat untouched in my basement! yay work.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thats fine idc man, just i want them to come out good.


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

pics or it never happened.....


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VTEC8u)*

bump bc i havnt seen an update in 2 days....


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well yesterday i pulled motor back out because i forgot one of the timing chain guides for the upper timing chains







didnt realize it had to be put on before head... DOH!
then went to install the head and lost 2 of the nuts...so i gotta order them...great. so today more body work....sanding and painting the brake booster and starter and getting those in...then finishing the antenna and rear wiper deletes...worddd do work.


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

get to work...lol my motor is out too and my car is on jacks right now... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ....tim we have to hurry up its june we wanna enjoy our cars for a full summer for once...lol...forget body work that that motor running asap and paint later... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i know man. motor is on hold till i get those arp nuts


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


























































pictarzzz


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Both bumpers done tuesday possibly. Its my day off from work.
All depends on how much of a pain in the ass this massive low on the front and the crack in the rear want to be haha


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

dont rush it. body is far from being painted...still need to finish the deletes and get the rest of the waves out of the body...idk how much longer it will take...its probably an easy process but im new so it takes me forever...

using 8inch hard block with 220 and 320 sandpaper


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You dont need too much of the metal2metal on there, you are going to have to put a glaze over it anyway.
Plus I want there to be some left for my future projects


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha im sorry i didnt know how much to use...can says to apply "another layer" for sanding. what grit do you recommend using?


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_dont rush it. body is far from being painted...still need to finish the deletes and get the rest of the waves out of the body...idk how much longer it will take...its probably an easy process but im new so it takes me forever...

using 8inch hard block with 220 and 320 sandpaper

I aint rushin.
Its my day off and the sooner I knock these out, the sooner I get paid


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i dont even know how much lol

oh yea and any advice/tips on sanding body? besidesss stay away from the edges lol


_Modified by 1broknrado at 9:20 PM 5-31-2009_


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_haha im sorry i didnt know how much to use...can says to apply "another layer" for sanding. what grit do you recommend using?



Bleh I sanded it with like 150 grit. Its a bitch to sand and gets caught in the paper, much easier to just use it as a base and use the same stuff to glaze over it that you used on everything else.


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vrDUCKin)*

I'd sand the body with 24 grit on a grinder.
2k prime and then color. Glass finish


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

funny.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

you should block with a longer block. with like 180 really take it down if theres any small dings use the glazying putty, then once you have the whole car sanded prime her up


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i know of only 2 dings...both on driver side and scracthes...all on the door which is why its taken down so far...and i couldnt find anything longer


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

BAD ASS!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks! appreciate the comments. keeps me going.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Lookin good


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

my girlfriend is on the verge of breaking up with me because i been living in the garage...but i told her...ill hang out with her after july 5th...corrado run to hell man. gotta make it this year.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_Lookin good

go work on your car


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
go work on your car

















I can't audi has a bad coilpack so I can't drive to the shop right now.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_







I can't audi has a bad coilpack so I can't drive to the shop right now.

bicycle


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

**** you dont make fun of bicycles. 
Its a mk4 owner's best friend


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_ 
bicycle


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

tim if i was u i would get some nice sleaving ur harness something like wut i got...it looks nice and clean espc with a wire tuck...also wut is this corrado run to hell?...is that a meet?....


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the basically a corrado specific car show with a cruise to a spot to have a bbq. 
and i havent finished the wiring completely, which is why i havent wrapped everything yet...do u have any pics of what ur wiring is put it?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

omg i love ARP.

called them and told them i lost 2 of the nuts and they are sending me them for free


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_omg i love ARP.

called them and told them i lost 2 of the nuts and they are sending me them for free










They have excellent customer service.
Motor in yet?


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
They have excellent customer service.
You done with the car yet?


Had to fix it for you.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMaxx* »_
Had to fix it for you.



Good fix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

motor has been in the car for like 2-3 days now. i posted pics of it chillin in there...waiting on ARP to put the head on and finish everything up


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

here u go tim...sry for the crappy pics...just so u get an idea
IMG]http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq167/iwantpix/2009-05-31202129141.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VTEC8u)*


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

where you get that stuff


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_where you get that stuff


Electronic supply stores or online.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Thats some good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

tonight:
finished the antenna delete. and painted the booster and the starter. 
waiting on.... clutch master and slave...the boot that covers the steering column knuckle that conjoins to the rack....slim fans...heatercore comes tomorrow as well...then ARP nuts should be in sometime this week hopefully....
thanks for the pic. on mine i decided to smooth them out and remove the seam sealer.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Shave Yo Face*

EDIT 2 posts up . . .
Coming along just right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sorry, I know this is probably super late, but I think you asked about the sealer at the bottom, if it was painted or shaved.
It was left alone, cleaned up and sprayed.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Shave Yo Face (NYCGTM)*

did you just smooth your rails and leave everything else normal?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea. and smoothed the spot welds


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_my girlfriend is on the verge of breaking up with me because i been living in the garage...but i told her...ill hang out with her after july 5th...corrado run to hell man. gotta make it this year.









bring her with you . there will be plenty of single men there








sorry . it was funny in my head . but love the goal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha thanks. 

Thats thinkin with your dipstick TIMMY!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

man i just dropped 100$ at the body supply shop getting a 17inch longboard and a roll of paper...and some cans of spraypaint...

the roll of sandpaper was 43$


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

what did you do the 3m gold long board sticky paper? i get this red stuff ryno something i believe its like 20 bucks for a roll of 180 or 80 nice and cheap haha good for side stuff.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea its retarded expensive...but wow im so glad i got it...made blocking the doors so much easier. unibody should be ready for primer today or tomorrow and paint next week...the fenders and hood are another story


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

my uncle stopped by on the way to work. gave me some pointers.



































_Modified by 1broknrado at 2:25 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## Jscoop88 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

looking good tim..engine bay looks not to shabby haha


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

why thank you. you're so kind


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Hurry up already








Damn, now you got me wanting to start doing some body work


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

noooo. dont do it. it sucks.


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

shave the underside off the hood. im telling you its gonna be pimp.
And then you have to paint a naked chick on the hood. that would be hot.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIMaxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMaxx* »_shave the underside off the hood. im telling you its gonna be pimp.
And then you have to paint a naked chick on the hood. that would be hot.

That would be sweet!!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMaxx* »_shave the underside off the hood. im telling you its gonna be pimp.
And then you have to paint a naked chick on the hood. that would be hot.


Shave a chick and put her under the hood. Got it.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hahaha


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*









where does that yellow gasket go? and the square one?


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

i think the yello one is like a gasket for it. It wraps around the side of it. that square one i dont know


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

found it out...

so today i got the hood ready for 2k primer...just need to be blocked and its ready for paint....but plugging the hole where the AC used to be is turning out to be more of a pain than anything...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_found it out...

so today i got the hood ready for 2k primer...just need to be blocked and its ready for paint....but plugging the hole where the AC used to be is turning out to be more of a pain than anything...


which hole?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

where the AC unit came through the firewall...on the plastic duct work you have to cut off the raised edge in order to make it fit back where it was supposed to go...and i believe that has to be a sealed thing to make the ventilation work....i think im going to get some gorilla glue and a piece of metal and just cake the stuff on there to make a nice sealed edge and to hold it on there...then put some paint on it so it dont rust


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Tim that is for the fresh air intake for the cabin. It doesnt have to be sealed in order for the rest of the climate control to work


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

no mannn not the big square thing...im talking about where THE AIR CONDITIONING UNIT came out of the plastic thingy and went through the firewall. does that have to be sealed?


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

lol, o alright I got you now. Yes you should seal that up on the box


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

gorilla glue and a piece of sheet metal you think? i need a hand getting dash back in properly...i uhhhh forgot how it went back together


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

yah that should work out fine.

Cant be to hard. It's like big legos


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

if you can find a non ac mk2 heater box or passat non ac and use that. The physical box is alot different and will be lighter since you got rid of the proper mounting for that half of the box also.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Very true. Only downside is there not really that easy to find


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *myglimk2* »_Very true. Only downside is there not really that easy to find


the passats aren't the mk2's are easier than you think though


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hopefully seeing some color on the body by next weekend.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hai timmeh.
Remember to hit me back later with that contact info


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vrDUCKin)*

You pullin' the rear windows before you paint? How about the hatch glass?
Just wondering.

Lloyd


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

no i cant. i dont have the money to replace the glass or seals


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

Sorry Tim, I didnt get a chance to swing by today. It was a really nice day so the the wife and kids and I spent some family time..


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_no i cant. i dont have the money to replace the glass or seals









you dont want to cut out the quater windows anyway . it is a BITC H !!!!
some guys have been able to pull the rear seal clean and put it back in after. it isnt part of the glass but most times the glass sealant is stuck on the seal








just a good tape job is all you need . that is all i am doing .


----------



## twocamvw (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

shaving all the braces from the underside of the hood not only makes it weigh less and floppy, you lose the place for the prop rod and mounting points for the hood latch.
unless you weld a large piece of sheet metal to the underside to smooth it out. but that would just add unnecassary weight.


----------



## twocamvw (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (twocamvw)*

and for not removing the rear windows. you can take some wire and work it under the seal. which would hold the seal out a little bit and you can get some paint behind it. i can take a picture of what i mean if it doesn't make sense..


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: (twocamvw)*

tim any updates?....im stilll not out either...


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (twocamvw)*

twocamvw: Would love to see those pics of removing the rear windows, or how to remove the seals to get the paint closer in to the window.
Looking forward to seeing this car painted. Keep up the good work!
Lloyd


_Modified by lmurray at 2:36 PM 6-7-2009_


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (lmurray)*

i hope he's working on the car today. Its a damn good day to work on it.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just got home from work. about to push it outside and finish blocking...primer today/tomorrow paint wednesday. 

just waiting on those dumb ARP nuts to get the motor running









and yes tim i wouldlove to see those pics.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (twocamvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twocamvw* »_and for not removing the rear windows. you can take some wire and work it under the seal. which would hold the seal out a little bit and you can get some paint behind it. i can take a picture of what i mean if it doesn't make sense..

that is a old trick and works great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twocamvw (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*









its time consuming and tedious. but if you work the wire under the seal it will hold the edge up enough to get some paint to under it.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i blocked car out to 320. ... do i have to do 400 before paint? or should i prime it, then block to 400 and seal/paint?


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

i am not a paint guy but have sprayed before . i spray primer over 160 or even 180 . 320 is for wet sanding the primer . but ask around as like i said , not a paint guy , just have done it and do it sometimes .


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_i blocked car out to 320. ... do i have to do 400 before paint? or should i prime it, then block to 400 and seal/paint?

You prime over body work that was sanded to 180. If a spot doesn't need to of primed and can just be shot over you wet sand with 600 untill the clear is dull. The just shoot the color and clear over it.
If you need to prime a spot, shoot it and then wet sand it with600 as well. Since you're staying the same color you're wasting your time sanding the car with 320 because you don't need to prime the entire car. Only spots that have had filler work done on them or bare metal showing. You probably just wasted the entire afternoon hahaha




_Modified by Full Collapse at 10:07 PM 6-7-2009_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well then the entire car needs primer because i blocked the car on the doors sanded that pretty far down to get the waves out, and did body work on both sides and the roof....

thing is i only have a 2k high build primer and a primer sealer...should i spray the sealer on, wetsand to 600, then color? or wetsand to 600, then spray sealer, color clear...wet on wet i believe the term is.

and any tips on spraying the entire car? spraying small sections like the engine bay was easy...i know start the roof, then from the fenders back...start on driver side work way to rear end, then passenger side correct? any techinques need to be used while spraying? get the gun to shoot as wide as possible 12" fan?


_Modified by 1broknrado at 11:21 PM 6-7-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

alright. i know doing things yourself is cool but when it comes to stuff like this that you have to ask that many questions about, you prolly shouldnt do it until you take a lesson from someone. 
sealer is not meant to be used a primer. 2k primer is exactly that. 2k doesnt mean anything all 2k means is its catalyzed. high build primer surfacer is what you want when it comes to covering body work and blocking the car for paint. sealer is mainly for a wet on wet application while some also do let it harden and then wetsand it then paint. but in most cases sealer is just wet on wet with base coat. do it the same as i told you for the bay. spray one coat of sealer, let it flash and then start spraying your base. 
as far as gun technique. just have a nice fan and keep your overlap around 50%. since your just doing a solid red you wont have any striping or modeling in the color. just dont run it. 
what kind of base are you using? be sure to not lay it on too heavy. youre gunna naturally want coverage on your first coat. but dont worry if you see the primer underneath. your 2nd coat should cover depending on the brand base you use. i always do a 3rd coat for safety. 
not clearing is a whole other story. be sure to use the right hardener. not sure how your weather conditions are there right now but its hot as balls here and in the morning i use mid temp and afternoon ill switch to a slow. 1st coat spray it how you want it to look. but dont go too slow or else your gunna run it. which are fixable but if you can prevent them, then thats the best. if your using a fast drying production type high solids clear then do only 2 coats. if its a slower drying clear then you can get away with 3 maaaaybe 4. but be sure to let it flash for 10 min or so between coats. fast clears you only gotta wait like 5 min but nothing wrong with waiting an extra 5 min. again 50% overlap is the rule. 75% doesnt hurt either but really only necessary for certain bases. 
stay about a foot or just a lil less away from the panel at all time keep the gun flat to the panel. distance sometimes varies with how your gun lays it on and how well the clear holds and wont sag. 
i use some glasurit clears at work on our top dollar hot rods and i can lay that ish on and itll hold. some clears are thin and will run like crazy. 
anyway hope that helps you out. get someone there that knows what theyre doing to watch over you


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

What ?!?!? This Focker sure knows what he is talking about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good to know people like this help out with great detail on what you really need to know and make your project a little easier.
Too bad his next set of rims look like this


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*

haha no problem. i just dont wanna see someone mess something up like that. cuz trust me. fixing it makes it more frustrating and harder. lol
and now that i think about it. i spray almost like 6-8 inches away from the panel.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im sorry i miss understood about the differences in the primers...but i knew the general rule of 50% overlay 12inches from panel and what not...i just never sprayed an entire car, thought i'd ask a few questions before i did it, just to double check. my uncle did body work in the past, so i learned alot from him when i helped him do a resto on a 72 beetle. 

im using dupont chromabase and dupont clear (forgot the numbers on it right now but its in a green can if that helps) with a mid temp activator because your mornings are our afternoons...right now its between 60-75 degrees depending on the clouds. 
i just wasnt completely certain how im going to do the roof of the car and keep it flat to the panel. im going to use the same procedure with painting the bay as you told me previously, just wasnt certain on some things with such a large surface area...
so tomorrow ill spray the primer on the metal spots and spots with body work, wetsand it with 600, and then depending on the time/weather paint the rest of the car


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

are you short or something? lol spraying a roof aint no biggie. especially our cars. they sit lower. just dont touch the side with your body. lol


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i think i got confused with the primers because whenever i look at other people's paint projects, their first coat of primer for blocking and what not is always gray, and the high build primer i have is yellow, my sealer is gray...

i'd like to say im not the tallest of the bunch lol..


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Spray top first then, just in case u get close to the car, if needed. Good call on that Sean







Oh, wear all red too so that when your done, you look like a pro, not getting any paint on you at all


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*



1broknrado said:


> whenever i look at other people's paint projects, their first coat of primer for blocking and what not is always gray, and the high build primer i have is yellow, my sealer is gray...
> QUOTE]
> this is your biggest problem . read the cans!!! if i recall you already sprayed sealant instead of primer once .
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_ trust your gut and step up to the big boy table http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yup. You will get it. Might as well do it right this time and not have to do it over.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i know im going to spray primer down exactly how everyone said today, wetsand it and make sure everything perfect before i seal/paint it...

i didnt mean to offend anyone or turn down the help, i was just confused and i was stating why i was confused. 

and yes in the engine bay i sprayed the sealant by accident but i went over it with the primer, then sealant and paint like sean said.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_i know im going to spray primer down exactly how everyone said today, wetsand it and make sure everything perfect before i seal/paint it...

i didnt mean to offend anyone or turn down the help, i was just confused and i was stating why i was confused. 

and yes in the engine bay i sprayed the sealant by accident but i went over it with the primer, then sealant and paint like sean said. 

thadds a good timmy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a good build and a good builder in the works


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im trying man...i just had some misleading info, but thats why i had asked questions before i **** something up. i just wasnt expecting everyone to jump down my throat


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

just fyi. primer and sealers come in all different colors. they are even tintable to whatever color you want. most custom cars they tint the sealer close to the color of the car before they lay base for 2 reason...1. to create easier coverage and 2. if a rock chip occurs at least its not grey underneath but rather closer to the color of the car


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

TIM YOU DONE PAINTING YET!!!!!!!!! PICS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

k well i just finished putting the primer on...while its drying, gonna seal and paint underneath the hood. 
pics in a few.

and also...my f'n dad drove over my radiator support today







i was sanding it in the driveway and he backed the truck in and ran right over it when i went inside to get a drink


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

car looks good timmy


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks, now im gonna block it really quick with 320, then wetsand to 500 or 600 and be ready for paint whenever the next nice day is. i think i gotta mix more primer...i can see now i sprayed a little dry on a couple spots...espiecally the roof.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

why didnt you remove the mirrors? just asking


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i couldnt get the screw out. they were frozen in there...and in the attempt to get them out (even with the thing to remove the screws in rotors where u hit it with a hammer and it turns) stripped 1 on each side


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

One Step Closer!!!!


----------



## PhrequenC (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

...you didnt do the jams.. :\ you disappoint me little brother


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_i couldnt get the screw out. they were frozen in there...and in the attempt to get them out (even with the thing to remove the screws in rotors where u hit it with a hammer and it turns) stripped 1 on each side









knew there was a reason . that sucks . i have drilled the heads off them before . but not fun


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

definitely not


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Is there a seal on the hatch glass that you pulled? It looks like the newspaper/masking is rolled under there. Just looking for tips for my day of primer.
Did you prime the hood and bumper also?
Next step is the basecoat!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lmurray* »_Is there a seal on the hatch glass that you pulled? It looks like the newspaper/masking is rolled under there. Just looking for tips for my day of primer.
Did you prime the hood and bumper also?
Next step is the basecoat!


yes i removed the front and rear window seals....
and next step is more blocking then sealer and basecoat/clear...and its gonna rain all the rest of the week until next monday or tuesday so no paint for me


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Take it all off!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i cant take em out, no money to replace


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Window seals? fronts u mean?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

front and rear...and the quarter glass...


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Front comes out but a PITA! even the one horizontal on door comes out, but take it out nice n slow so u dont crease it up. Take your time cause that little POS is expensive OEM, if they have any left


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yeaa the front 2 i ruined because there was too much of the window sealant on them from when i had the front windshield replaced, so it stuck to them and ripped


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Woohooo my ARP nuts will be here tomorrow! a logn with my brand new steering rack column boot (firewall to steering rack) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

jeez. sanding this primer takes forever....and its almost 7 and my ARP nuts still arent here







says they are out for delievery though


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_...and its almost 7 and my nuts still arent here







says they are out for delievery though

LOL, that's what ur girl said







Sorry, had to


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha funny. well the ARP nuts and steering boot came today. head goes on tomorrow morning. just need a little walk through on how to retorque the cams down and to set the timing on the head since the 2 were seperated the head was rebuilt.


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

tim get this thing running one n for all reliable....since u got this thing u had headaches from it...im suprised u dont have grays...lol u deserve this car to run reliable for u for a long long time....u did ur part now it has to repay u....i almost cried wen i heard u sold it lol even tho i bust ur balls about it....ur corrado timmy...not the same without it....this thing is ur trademark....new bodywork, refreshed engine swap and bay....i say its about time for a new plate...wut do u say?...


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lmurray)*

you should really pull the mirrors and the door trim
takes like 10 minutes, otherwise you will have overspray on your trim and the mirror seal


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

PLease help Im having timing chain issues


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

went to torque down the head...and the 12pt i have for the ARP nuts is too shallow for the studs








i gotta get a deeper socket....

also, how do i torque the cams down? some of the lifters are up so the cam wont go fully into place....


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

get a gear wrench socket set at sears hardware like 40 bucks thats what i used for my arp studs, id offer u my set if i knew where they where but im a slob ant there lost in my garage somewhere


_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 8:45 PM 6-13-2009_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ur nuts dude. why would i install a head with a gear wrench?

do u have a bentley btw? when i took the cams out, i forgot the order of the cam caps...can u look it up for the vr6


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Timmy putting the cams in just put the caps on and go around with them evenly until they are all the way down. Then torque properly
Order starts from top left to right then bottom left to right


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_ur nuts dude. why would i install a head with a gear wrench?

do u have a bentley btw? when i took the cams out, i forgot the order of the cam caps...can u look it up for the vr6


ummmm its a socket, a socket is a socket no matter who makes it

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just got off the phone with my bentley. i mean mcnoob







i got everything read right from the bentley...now thats better tha nhaving it online!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

...so i finished everything...rotated motor 4x and the cams are still 1mm off....


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

thats not that big of a deal man....


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Trict GTi)*

text me later if im free ill stop by and help u with the timing ive done chains 3 times and never had an issue ive been wanting to check out this for awile but im either workin or have plans when your free and visa versa


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_...so i finished everything...rotated motor 4x and the cams are still 1mm off....









I don't think it'll be a problem. 1mm isn't schit. Just make sure you loc-tite the interm. shaft bolt. I learned the hard way and bent a few








Looking good. keep it up bro'. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm still enjoying mine before paint.


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*FV-QR*

10 bucks says the first time Tim takes the car out from the new paint job. a bird is gonna poop on it.

KEEP GOING TIM FINISH THE DAMN THING.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i know man. the weather is killing body work. so thats at a dead hault...int he mean time, back to assembly of motor and interior...but today is dad's birthday so cnat do anything and tomorrow michelle's dad is going in for surgery


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks like my corrado is on hold


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*












































What happened dude?? I've really want to see the corrado get finished.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

some guy just slammed on his brakes for no reason to pull over to the side of the road with no blinkers or anything. he just was in the slow lane and so was i about to get off exit 34 and he just slams on his brakes to turn off the side of the road...and i thought he was just slowing down for traffic so i did too then i realized he was slamming on his brakes so i hit mine, tires locked up, car drifted into fast lane, so i tryed to correct it and came back around and clipped his rear end...ofcoure he only needs a new rear bumper.


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

have you talked to anyone insurance wise about it? It might be hard for you to get anything out of it, but it's worth a shot. You gonna fix the audi or sell it?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

they gave me a ticket for being at fault at not keeping a good driving distance...well ofcourse i wouldnt be far enough away if he just slammed on his brakes to turn off the road with no blinkers or anything...and i gotta fix it to keep driving it...its my daily. the corrado sitll needs new fans and a radiator neck, and some a few custom coolant lines since i deleted the bottle and the aux water pump...and an inline rad neck.


----------



## Jscoop88 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

ahh dude!!! i feel your pain..same **** happened to me a year ago with my old jetta....but if you need any deals on body parts or a fix i dunno but let me know...the body shop from my job gets me crazy deals...good luck kid


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i got everything now, just need to get the front end repainted









back outside to replace hood and rad and core support...i also need a new headlight







broken tabs









more work on the rado tomorrow though. audi will be driving again shortly.


----------



## BlueDevilCabby (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_Take it all off!!!










all off, yet the sunroof was left in lol


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Damn Tim, it's all the curse of your rado








Glad your ok though!


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BlueDevilCabby)*

Legal 21 page b*OWN*age. Son.

_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_looks like my corrado is on hold

















Wait a sec, is that your car in that pic ! ? ! Damn, sorry to hear that man, that really sucks dead donkey balls after a marathon









_Quote, originally posted by *BlueDevilCabby* »_all off, yet the sunroof was left in lol









HaHa, roof was already done in that pic (black) and then was covered as a whole to spray rest of car. Sunroof was put back in, but painter didn't put enough clear and got a little lazy while i wasn't there. But insides still have a pretty good shine anyway.
Good eye by the way, now for the "what color is that" Q


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks jeff,

well replaced the core support and radiator tonight. just need to fix my headlight since the tabs broke and get more coolant...and i picked up a shard of glass in the spin out so i got a flat tire that needs to be taken care of tomorrow as well


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_This is waht i come up with after multiple times of installing cams with cam tool in place and matching the lines up on the crank and int. shaft....ike i said its still like a hair off.... is this OK or do i need to pull motor and redo everything.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

anyone?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

very successful day i would say. pics on my phone, but none for youuu


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

si.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Hey the mk3 is goin bye bye. Pickin up my mk4 hopefully this weekend


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ew. mmgay 4


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Just a new daily. Thats why I also own a mk2


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *myglimk2* »_Just a new daily. Thats why I also own a mk2










LOL you must enjoy broken cars


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

tim im waiting on this vr6....summer is here bro come on....


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
LOL you must enjoy broken cars


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *myglimk2* »_
























Its cool I do too... Mk1, Corrado and an A6 that has more electrical problems than the 2 of them put together


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

This car looks really familiar.......I am pertty sure it was sitting next to my Corrado in Shelton CT when I was getting the 1.8t transplant from Tom at IMS. The car had the same red paint with gold flakes and had the same exact wheels. I thought Tom said you were going with a big turbo 1.8t setup.? Regardless Good Luck with the Build!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deadzero2005* »_This car looks really familiar.......I am pertty sure it was sitting next to my Corrado in Shelton CT when I was getting the 1.8t transplant from Tom at IMS. The car had the same red paint with gold flakes and had the same exact wheels. I thought Tom said you were going with a big turbo 1.8t setup.? Regardless Good Luck with the Build!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



oooo god no. thats another project tom is working on. some other kid in stratford with the fruity flake gold paint. mine is just stragith up red. tom did my control arm bushings at his shop though


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well got the new hood for the audi, but when i took it for a drive the turbo isnt spooling







so idk whats wrong with it and im so fed up with it im gonna work on the corrado....
hopefully it will start in a few hours ;-)


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_well got the new hood for the audi, but when i took it for a drive the turbo isnt spooling







so idk whats wrong with it and im so fed up with it im gonna work on the corrado....
hopefully it will start in a few hours ;-) 



Like isn't spinning at all, or getting no boost?


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_

Like isn't spinning at all, or getting no boost?

X2 
you could of broke or cracked the boost tube , the metal one that runs along the lower front . this is if there is no boost . pull the rubber boot and try to spin it by hand .


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (herby53-akaherby53)*

never mind you have a FMIC


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_
X2 
you could of broke or cracked the boost tube , the metal one that runs along the lower front . this is if there is no boost . pull the rubber boot and try to spin it by hand . 


That was the thought that ran through my head.


----------



## redraddo92 (Jan 12, 2009)

the word on the street is tom got a new shop on bridgeport ave and moved out of that place


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *redraddo92* »_the word on the street is tom got a new shop on bridgeport ave and moved out of that place



you are correct. 

and i think it might be a cracked vaccuum hose...i got hit in the same area the turbo is...right on that corner...the turbo coolant line was cracked so i had to replace that, i bet one of the vac lines had a leak and i couldnt see it.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


























this manifold is just being used so i can finish my polished one...and i have to take it apart in 500miles anyways to retorque the headstuds so i didnt bother working on the valve cover...it will be taken care of though, i assure you....and all the wiring is done on the motor...love how u cant see any of it really...just need to extend the MAF and make bracket for p/s pump resovoir, and get a longer p/s line since that one stops at like the tranny, and i need it to reach to the end of the frame rail....


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

you need this tim
http://shop.verdictmotorsports...d=135


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i got a b3 passat resovoir...shaped the same way, i just need a longer p/s line


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

all that work and didnt even repaint your intake mani or your brake booster?


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hes going to put the polished intake mani on when he has to take this one off to torque everything again. I guess is safer this way too, one less thing to worry about scratching while the car is still being worked on.


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

tim good work, cant wait to be ridin in style but your gay and going to nc


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

i don't see the need in torquing those arp studs again they dont strech.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_all that work and didnt even repaint your intake mani or your brake booster? 



brake booster i painted wrinkle finish to match the starter....
and my other manifold is being polished, so it just gives me more time to do it without rushing

and i was told its good to just double check the studs because you never know...i torqued to 80 ft lbs but i dont wanna take any risks....

i also dont think this car will be finished by the time i go away to school







i need to finish the paint and interior and i dont have any more money because of the crash with the audi....
and since i've decided to take audi to school, i need to do some well needed maintence work on it to be doing my 670mile commute from wilmington, NC to CT (exhaust, front brakes, valve cover gasket, coilpacks....fix a CEL







)


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

daum


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im gonna get it running and driving to move it to a storage unit, but idk if the paint will be done in time. 
i NEED to drive this car atleast for a week to get it out of my system before i go away...working on it every night since last nov or dec not really sure....and not being bale to drive it for like 3 years....gonna kill me


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_im gonna get it running and driving to move it to a storage unit, but idk if the paint will be done in time. 
i NEED to drive this car atleast for a week to get it out of my system before i go away...working on it every night since last nov or dec not really sure....and not being bale to drive it for like 3 years....gonna kill me


Last time I drove mine was in november of 2005... i don't wanna hear it LOL


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_
and i was told its good to just double check the studs because you never know...i torqued to 80 ft lbs but i dont wanna take any risks....


its not nessary, torque it to whatever APR calls for if it doesnt say anything go with factory torque settings. Make sure you follow the sequence but I'm sure you've done this allready. Thats the reason you spent more money on those studs so you dont have to worry about crap like this.
if you need help with the audi let me know.


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_im gonna get it running and driving to move it to a storage unit, but idk if the paint will be done in time. 
i NEED to drive this car atleast for a week to get it out of my system before i go away...working on it every night since last nov or dec not really sure....and not being bale to drive it for like 3 years....gonna kill me


a week???....tim get this thing running so u can enjoy it alot longer....u promised u will let me spank it a couple times....i still dont kno y ur going to north carolina....we are going to miss corrado timmy here in ct...


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_

brake booster i painted wrinkle finish to match the starter....
and my other manifold is being polished, so it just gives me more time to do it without rushing

and i was told its good to just double check the studs because you never know...i torqued to 80 ft lbs but i dont wanna take any risks....

i also dont think this car will be finished by the time i go away to school







i need to finish the paint and interior and i dont have any more money because of the crash with the audi....
and since i've decided to take audi to school, i need to do some well needed maintence work on it to be doing my 670mile commute from wilmington, NC to CT (exhaust, front brakes, valve cover gasket, coilpacks....fix a CEL







)


YES I WIN THE BET!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA








But good work tim you did a lot more than i thought you where... I'm very proud of you man i remember when you first got into dubs you barley knew how to do brakes. now look at you doing a shaved bay and knowing more than me about the wiring in the car....
Good luck in your new school you better get like a 4.0 GPA!!! or i'll kill ya!


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Trict GTi)*

tim is not gonna get a 4.0 GPA. Hes gonna get a 40 oz as in 40 oz beer


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIMaxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMaxx* »_tim is not gonna get a 4.0 GPA. Hes gonna get a 40 oz as in 40 oz beer

yes we all know tims going to love his collage life style. but you still owe me some money now raul!!! i win da bet!!!!!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hahaha. i plan on doing my best to get it painted before i leave but no promises, school and a safe daily have become my concern...i also have to clear out the garage best i can and move this car to my other house to store it in the garage for 3 years


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Trict GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trict GTi* »_
yes we all know tims going to love his collage life style. but you still owe me some money now raul!!! i win da bet!!!!!!!


i dont even remember what the bet was.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_hahaha. i plan on doing my best to get it painted before i leave but no promises, school and a safe daily have become my concern...i also have to clear out the garage best i can and move this car to my other house to store it in the garage for 3 years









3 YEARS WTF!!!! we not going to see tim for 3 years? man if that happens tim i don't think i'll see you ever... i plan on moving some wherez down south in about 2 years. That would suck dude...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*








yea well im a soph in college now...so soph, jr, sr years then 1-2 years in grad school...but its gonna be worth it. makin 6 digits one day would be nice


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: TiTs (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_







yea well im a soph in college now...so soph, jr, sr years then 1-2 years in grad school...but its gonna be worth it. makin 6 digits one day would be nice

What are you going for? And yeah, once you make 6 digits, you may finally be one of the few that will have a rado that runs the way it should http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








And come on with this car already, this thread is like . . .


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hahahaha. 

ill have it running tomorrow. gotta work today and stop and get oil and shiz for it. jus tneed to finish that 32wire barrel harness 8 foot extension


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: TiTs (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_
What are you going for? And yeah, once you make 6 digits, you may finally be one of the few that will have a rado that runs the way it should http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








And come on with this car already, this thread is like . . .









hate to change topic. 
But im an offical perv. After watching it for the first 3 seconds i was hoping there would be a glitch and show it all.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: TiTs (GTIMaxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMaxx* »_
hate to change topic. 
But im an offical perv. After watching it for the first 3 seconds i was hoping there would be a glitch and show it all.

LOL, it's actually a really long GIF with 1.5 hours of repetitive shots till all is exposed. Sorry, but you need to leave this page open for 1.5 hours to see it all








Meanwhile, in other news . . .


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIMaxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMaxx* »_

i dont even remember what the bet was.

Its was for $50 you said tim will have it done by the end of summer i said he wont have it done until this year is done...


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

What else do you actually need to do before painting it? You can probably finish the motor stuff within a few days, and if you dont paint it now, all your supplies are going to go to waste.
I say get it running, paint it, and **** the interior for now. Throw a seat and a steering wheel in there and drive it around.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_
LOL, it's actually a really long GIF with 1.5 hours of repetitive shots till all is exposed. Sorry, but you need to leave this page open for 1.5 hours to see it all








Meanwhile, in other news . . .










I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that pic


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_hahaha. i plan on doing my best to get it painted before i leave but no promises, school and a safe daily have become my concern...i also have to clear out the garage best i can and move this car to my other house to store it in the garage for 3 years










3 years???.....so ur not gonna come home for summers and drive it then?......thats intense bro ....the damn thing will rust away..lol jk...







.....wut exactly r u going to study down there?


----------



## BlueDevilCabby (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: TiTs (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_
LOL, it's actually a really long GIF with 1.5 hours of repetitive shots till all is exposed. Sorry, but you need to leave this page open for 1.5 hours to see it all








Meanwhile, in other news . . .










or u can google it lol


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im gonna be studying accoutning and hopefully getting a CPA...but that always has a possibility of changing


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok so i tryed starting it today...it cranks over but doesnt fire...

no spark or fuel pump...
but the MAF and the blue temp sensor were NOT plugged in...i thought car will fire without these plugged in...
no power to ECU maybe?


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

welcome to my world...


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_ok so i tryed starting it today...it cranks over but doesnt fire...

no spark or fuel pump...
but the MAF and the blue temp sensor were NOT plugged in...i thought car will fire without these plugged in...
no power to ECU maybe?

Well what ever is the problem with yours might be the problem with ralphs. So figure it out.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i think it might be the relay...i dont remember the relay clicking


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

it runs









chuck came over and figured out i had one ground wire on the power cable by accident







the brown/red wire that goes on the ecu is actually a ground, not a power. i had them mixed up... it runs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_it runs









chuck came over and figured out i had one ground wire on the power cable by accident







the brown/red wire that goes on the ecu is actually a ground, not a power. i had them mixed up... it runs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

do you think thats the same problem with mine tim?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

check it out. the brown red wire that goes to the ECU goes on the ground stud, not power


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


























































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

ok ill check it when i go to the house in a little bit.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

good to see its running. cant wait to get mine running again.


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Congrats!! Now put some paint on it!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i know the feeling man. im not sure waht im going to do with the coolant lines yet...or where i can find a p/s line long enough to reach the front of the car...the stock corrado one stops short


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GT TDI Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT TDI Golf* »_Congrats!!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

man i would kill to have that feeling yesterday when i was trying to start my GTI...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif GJ tim. I'm hopeing that bill can maybe still look at it.


----------



## dephect (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Trict GTi)*

a pack of smokes...a redbull..and maybe a H.J. and i'll get yours running too.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ralph i know whats wrong with yours.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_ralph i know whats wrong with yours. 
 
what do you think is wrong?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the yellow clip...a red/blue wire isnt connected to the fuse block.


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

sweet.....chuck helped u?....i actualy met him tuesday....he is one funny guy i tell ya.....bump for tim and chuck


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

got the axles in today. moved battery to the back. installed throttle cable 

tomorrow:
finish battery tie downs,
install headlights and rad support
put wheels back on and put on ground
run headlight wiring (shoudl only take a few mins)
and i relaly WANT to get that heaterbox and dash back in tomorrow...thats a project though


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

you got a new rad support?? Or did you fix the one your pops ran over?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

still got the old one...just gotta bend it to fit until this weekend...gonna get one from allen while im up there


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

dash is back in....doing the headlight wiring now...then finishing battery relocation and putting fenders on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif doin work today


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

ok now ralph got some what got fuel. 
But fuel is not getting to the engine. Injectors not letting fuel in. 
It's almost there.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

today i gotta get some coolant lines from autozone just so i can get coolant in there...any suggestions or pictures of how people have ran the coolant lines with deleting the auz waterpump?


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

you're getting rid of the 2nd waterpump? has anyone else done this?


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

tim BTW the 3 wires that were not connected on the fuse block were yellow, blue, and green single wire connectors.
now i just have to figuer out why the injectors are not firing....


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Trict GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trict GTi* »_tim BTW the 3 wires that were not connected on the fuse block were yellow, blue, and green single wire connectors.
now i just have to figuer out why the injectors are not firing....

did you check to see if you are getting power to the injector harness? back when i did my car i was getting no fuel either it wind up being the fuel rail was clogged


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
did you check to see if you are getting power to the injector harness? back when i did my car i was getting no fuel either it wind up being the fuel rail was clogged

i will be checking that today... also i am going to check all my grounds again and possible get a new crank possition sensor if all else fails...


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Trict GTi)*

tim u working on ur car today ?


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

tim get you corrado going. i'll have my gti going before your C


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

its already going ;-) 

and yes ryan today gonna put coolant in it and power steering fluid. tomorrow DMV







just gotta put the seats back in and the door cards...and put the wheels back on

ECU is chillin in the glove box


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

tim and ryan and every one she runs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_psucorrado gonna be stayin at my house sat night for the drive up sunday morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

only things i gotta do now is find a good ground for hid ballast and fan relay...and mount power steering bottle somewhere and put coolant in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
going to DMV tomorrow because the are closed friday because of july 4th so i had to call into work sick for tomorrow so i can do all that running around on time!


----------



## VTEC8u (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Trict GTi)*

wen is it gonna b on the road ralph


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_car doesnt start after putting battery in the back:
4ga power wire from starter to battery in rear
4ga ground wire from ground battery to rear seat beat bolt 
fuse block power wire running to back and mounted directly to battery
fuse block ground mounted inside cabin and all the lights and accessories work

BUTTT when i try to start it, it just clicks?
i believe the block needs to be grounded to chasis...how did u guys do this?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

What type of block/fuse are you using?
Edit: You should have a AMP circuit breaker instead of a fuse block. It saved my stupid ass plenty of times. But your fuses might not be giving enough power to turn the starter.
Here's version #1 of my setup.








I've since went with a Redtop, i got a bigger AMP breaker (250amp) for the main power & a (140amp) for the stereo.
I did have a problem with the engine ground strap which i've already told you how i ran it.

Hit me up if you need anything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Capt.Dreadz at 12:07 AM 7-3-2009_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

any pics of the gnd strap?


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

you dont run a postive to the car all the way to the battery . just run it off the starter . only wire that should be going to the batter is a big one straight to the starter . any other 12v you need get from the starter. 

to put it simple , when you removed your battery , all the + wires that where on that terman. now go to the starter bolt ( +) , a wire from your battery in the trunk ( +) goes all the way up to that starter bolt (+). 
you shouldnt have any problems


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well for 1 i know my problem..i forgot to put the fuse in the main + wire going to battery...and 2nd i need to put a ground strap. instead of running that + wire from fuse box to starter i jsut ran it to the battery, i was simpler for me because i didnt have enough of that thick wire to run all the way to the front.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so basically all the electrics worked because i powered the fuse block, and not the starter which explains why when i tried to jump the starter from that cable it didnt work ....DOH!


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

so you are running now ?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

no im too tired to really do anything without screwing it up, so im going to wait till tomorrow, drill a hole and tap it like dreads said to do for the ground cable and i should be all set. just gotta put coolant in it and make a fan relay...

for my fan relay i bought a relay and it has number 30 85 86 and something else...it was just a relay that u can get at radioshack...do you know which pin #s go where? i believe 30 is out signal (which will run to fans) the 2 on either side next to 30 (85 and 86 IIRC) are power/ground? and idk which one is signal in from the radiator temp sensor.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok so i got it running now after grounding motor and what not...my other problem is i cant turn my headlights on? 
when i turn the headlight switch on with the key off, the green light comes on, but when i turn the key to the on position, the green light cuts out...i have both of the yellow clips for the headlight harness plugged in as well.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

blah more problems....

the fans wont turn on after making my relay...i hooked it up to the radiator so when it reaches temp, it sends the signal to the relay turning fans on...i know it works because i jumped that, but it doesnt turn on when plugged into the brand new sensor...

and whenever i leave the car running the alt isnt charging the battery....i dont have a volt meter so i cant test the alternator either.

also does anyone know the jump pins to make the cluster work, i took it out and forgot how it went in.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_blah more problems....

the fans wont turn on after making my relay...i hooked it up to the radiator so when it reaches temp, it sends the signal to the relay turning fans on...i know it works because i jumped that, but it doesnt turn on when plugged into the brand new sensor...


Did you make your own fan harness or are you using the factory harness?

_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_
and whenever i leave the car running the alt isnt charging the battery....i dont have a volt meter so i cant test the alternator either.

Check the exciter wire (blue wire). Make sure your grounds are solid

_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_

also does anyone know the jump pins to make the cluster work, i took it out and forgot how it went in.

(blue/white) to W1?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

k figured out that its d8 to e2 on the cluster thing...
and i forgot to check the blue wire on the alternator, and someone suggested to me that the radiator maybe doesnt have enough coolant and isnt hitting the sensor. all things im going to try tomorrow when i get out of work. i may be pulling an all nighter with psucorrado (ryan) to be able to drive this sunday


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Are you coming out to the DoQ BBQ?
Did you fill & squeeze like i told ya?
If you need me, i'm here









Edit: Have the mod change the title to "One Neptune Day"


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_Are you coming out to the DoQ BBQ?
Did you fill & squeeze like i told ya?
If you need me, i'm here









Edit: Have the mod change the title to "One Neptune Day"









Im sure tim likes to "fill & squeeze" if you know what i mean. 
Tim you working on it today. I'll be there!!!!! I'll bring booze!!!!! But not for you. Only me and Ryan and anyone else over 21. 
Underage drinking is bad. isnt that right tim.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i agree, ill show my fake id for the day. and yes come over. just got outta work early.
my buddy psucorrado (ryan) is comin to stay the night for the show tomorrow so he can lend a hand too.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

omg i love driving my car. i just gotta get the rear bumper on and some turn signals in. 

allen - i need the wires that connect to the turn signals. lmk if u got any


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_omg i love driving my car. i just gotta get the rear bumper on and some turn signals in. 

allen - i need the wires that connect to the turn signals. lmk if u got any


we can talk tomorrow . use your hand singals till then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_
use your hand singals till then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've been doing that myself for the past 2 months








Tim, you gotta IM. Sorry for not replying sooner. After almost 10 yrs here, you'd think i remember to close a IM box after a reply


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

off to rado run to hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well the corrado ran amazing today. 
only thing that screwed me was the fuse popped on the line to the battery when i stlaled it out so i had to get a jump but there was a cop right behind me








also, i wont best beater...probably because i had no rear bumper on, my windows dont work, hood is red, car is yellow and front bumper is gray


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

no pics no proof.....
I thought you was gonna go with no hood???


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nah i just stopped at my uncles house and popped it on.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*










only pic so far...there are more i believe., i saw some people taking pics of the bay. i need to put that polished mani on


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Holy $hit! It drove!! j/k Timmy, good effin job bro!!














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks man. it feels awesome...now i just gotta finish paint job, get windows working, and the radio so its more comfortable to drive lol

i put about 200miles on it today with no problems except that fuse on battery


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

you got the head lights and front signals working?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yup


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

raul can u make me a turn down tip and weld it on at ur jobbb? i need aput my bumper on


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

no one at my job (including me) is aloud to bring in car unless its our own personal cars. 
Meaning the only car i can bring in is my BMW. 
If i bring anyone else car to work on the chances of me losing a job increases.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*









can u fix my radio then


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Niceee I want to see the bay! Are you going to keep the g60 grill?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

no im going to get a badgeless grill, but not sure when...leaving for shcool in 18days...idk what im gonna have time to do on it anymore...gotta do some maintence on my audi first and save some money for gas to get down there. i think the corrado isjust going to be tinkered with...without spending money on it.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i have to fix the radio and the windows dont work...so those are my first tasks...but other than that i just wanna put miles on it before i leave


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Best looking multi colored rado with a fresh bay I've ever seen.








Any pics of the car at running with hood popped?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea...ill post it in a second...

best quote i got was from when i first pulled in, after cutting zipties holding grill on and reaching in to pull the hood release zip ties...opened the hood and someone said "wow, wasnt expecting that"


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

here are some i just took outside in the driveway...i took a video but i cant upload it...its 151mb and photobucket only supports up to 100mb...how can i compress it or something to make smaller?
























chillaxin in the garage because it was raining http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice purple disney princess helmet.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh man...my buddy jon has a picture somewhere of him wearing it...i wish i had it...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTFivRCjm7o


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

where did you get that 3 way valve to replace the bottle?
and why no rear bumper?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i had chris weld on a turn down tip yesterday at EPL, so the rear is on now...and its a CSR inline filler neck from summit.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_and its a CSR inline filler neck from summit.

Yup, or you can do what I'm getting done. Needs more work, but will have a cleaner pipeing set up


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea i didnt know u could do that till after i bought a new rad and everything


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_bucket.com/albums/n286/italianboy730/100_0372.jpg[/img]


Whats going on with the orange here? Just lighting? Looking good! You should work cleaning those wheels a bit, They would look awesome.


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

You painting it before you start school?
Looks good, even in primer. It'll look awesome with the base coat and clear.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*FV-QR*

saw the car by the deli on monday... glad to see it on the road finally!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol thanks....and idk if ill be able to get it painted









i have a ton to do to the audi to make it a better daily. some regular maintence and then i still gotta pack all my stuff up, clean the garage, clean the other garage that the car is being stored at, winterize the car, i just dont know if ill have the 30hrs i want/need to finish blocking the primer before paint. idk though im not getting my hopes up for primer by the time i go away


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok so the motor runs flawlessly...temps are a little high...fans dont kick on till 220 but on the highway car runs at 200. 
few questions as my car is nearing storage...
im going away to school saturday so i have to park the car for about a year or more...what do i have to do to winterize it? drain coolant...put oil on top of pistons....stabilizer in gas....and touch the positive to ground power wire from battery to completely drain wires of any electricy...correct?


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Why drain coolant?
You gonna stop by on your way down to school?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nah because my parents are following me and i would be driving through jersey around mcnairs around 5-6am. plan on leaving sunday morning the 26th around 2 or 3 am


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Damn, where you goin to school Tim?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

universiyt of north carolina in wilmington


----------



## jordan92o (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

do my engine bay


----------



## Alfa164S (Apr 11, 2007)

hows that sander doing timothy


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

its chillin in the audi still. i keep forgetting to get it to my uncle to tool with to fix it


----------



## Alfa164S (Apr 11, 2007)

did you try using it at all


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nope


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well finally got internet in my apartment in NC. its beautiful down here...i seen 2 corrados already ... a black one and a red one









i really miss my baby though







she would love the long smooth roads down here








they are definitely cruising roads.


----------



## PhrequenC (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_well finally got internet in my apartment in NC. its beautiful down here...i seen 2 corrados already ... a black one and a red one









i really miss my baby though







she would love the long smooth roads down here








they are definitely cruising roads. 

****. im driving it tomrrow hah


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (myglimk2)*

well...surprisingly my dad was moving my car out of the garage to work on his truck and ripped my front bumper off







it broke all the tabs that mount it to the rebar so i gotta reshave the front bumper and redo the rear bumper....
guess ill end up pulling the fenders now for sure. winter break is almost here!


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn that sucks.







Now your turning into me


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thats ok...ur turning into me...ur gonna shave the bay


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

true...I started yesterday.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

pics?


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Lol it looks like random sanded/unsanded blotches of body filler. Im mostly experimenting right now.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well you had practice on mine so do work!


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

any updates


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

not till december when i come home for winter break. when i come back for winter break im gonna get the interior back together, cleaned up, and put on the new hood release cable so i dont need to cut out the grill everytime i want to open the hood...

also gonna try to fit in redoing the bumpers. in the spring/summer next year im gonna pull the fenders and finally finish the job


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

Then you will need new wheels?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yup. schmidt modernlines 16x9 et 25


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wootsauce.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i wish i brought down some parts from my corrado to polish them while im at school...like another manifold, valve cover and other things to make the engine bay look better...idk why im not happy with it...


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_i wish i brought down some parts from my corrado to polish them while im at school...like another manifold, valve cover and other things to make the engine bay look better...idk why im not happy with it...

cause you're gay


----------



## PhrequenC (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIMaxx)*

paypal me the money and ill mail them to you


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

paypal me money to work on your bumpers


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ha. i should take a picture of my bank account...i have like 2$?


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha! I have $8! I win!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha. its impossible to find a job down here.

but on another note. i got a samsung alias 2 for 50$ brand new







my friend lost his phone, made a claim to get a new one, and had everything sent to my house because his dorm is retarded...next day he found his phone in the taxi cab.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Timmy do you have any really good shots of the bay? Doesnt matter who took them.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

not really. do u need something in particular?


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no I just wanted a pic lol.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

so right now i heard i might have to buy a new front bumper for sure...

but im trying to find a local guy that want to do a sidejob to make some money and finish painting my corrado. if you know of anyone in the CT NJ NY area LMK please. i have all materials just no time or booth to spray it in


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

all i need is 








and








a little of 








and a lot of 








= this








Im sure a lot of people will agree.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: 4th time's a charm, not 5th :laugh: 1broknrado vr6 rebuild (1broknrado)*

feels good to be home...minus the cold. 

cleaned out the car today from when i left becuase i just threw tons of stuff in there to "clean" the garage....when i come home dec 13th for a month, ill be starting to pull the fenders and finish the interior (speakers, headliner, moonroof) 

i missed this car so much. gave me the chills when i cranked it over and it started first time and everything still works


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so my list of stuff to do this winter will be pretty light...
1. start to polish intake and valve cover 
2. when bored of that, finish rear bumper cutout to perfection, no BS this time
3. when i get enough money from working go and pick up the SLC bumper from NJ and shave sidemarkers
4. meet up with the guy in NY to trade my red dot door cards and seats for his tan leather seats and doorcards
5. install moonroof and headliner
6. clean interior thoroughly, put ECU in the glove box and put all those pieces back so it looks 100% complete in the interior

big list but each shouldnt take too long. maybe 2-3 days tops for each project


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

ok well tonight i pulled my interior all out, tomorrow i gotta pull the leather out of my buddies car and then put it all back in on thursday. debating weather or not i want to dye the leather a different color or just put it in.....

first progress post since july woot


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

ok well my tan leather is in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cleaned it a few times with tuff stuff but still needs to be done when the leather is hot to get a good cleaning. went with tan seats doorcards and pillars with black carpets, ebrake, and dash. but im going to put a tan shift boot in w/ knob and try to find a color that matches the tan to match the steering wheel. 

no pics though. left my camera back at my apartment in NC.








any thoughts on the headliner? black suede maybe? #3 is off the list, just need to finish #4 for the interior...then onto polishing some parts and buying my hood cable setup


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks like this car is headed to NC January 5th.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

so does that mean youll work on it more?
and this page needs some pics man!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea well my audi has seen better days and im being forced to sell it. parents dont wanna see corrado in garage anymore sitting there since my mom bitched about having to clean the snow off her car this past weekend...so corrado gettin the boot. 

and since im selling the audi i can buy new wheels with the $$







so ill be doing some body work in my spare time down at school in the parking lot. (with a hammer and dolly







)

but anyways i have a few things i need to take care of first...such as sourcing a new bumper, getting a hood release cable, getting headunit and speakers hooked up, finding wipers (any ideas to use with the shaved bay?) and then putting some red primer on the entire car because it will be less of a chance for me to get pulled over if the car is red since it is registered red. 
everything needs to be finished by jan 4th. its not really difficult stuff...just research and time.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

so today i put the ecu in the glove box FINALLY! its not just sitting on the floor board on the passenger side....
...finished swapping the tan
...installed moonroof,slider, and headliner,
...installed all pillars and trim on hatch
my buddy is on his way over with his mk2...he has a monowiper and hates it.l..so hes giving it to me for my stock ones








next week i need to get a front bumper, headunit, speakers and hood release cable and im all set to go


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

Kinda jealous that the Rado will be seeing some warmer weather and you will be actually driving it around in the month of Jan. man....cant wait to see it back in CT when ur done with school....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

me either bro. 

just sold audi about 2hrs ago...deposited money in bank and then deciding on the wheels.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

well corrado runs great, thank god. 
today put it on insurance and took it for a drive and got an alignment.
ordered my JVC headunit and all alpine speakers. the hood release cable cost 140$...should be here tmo.

SLC bumper in SC will be picked up the weekend after i get down to school...for the time being im going to get that bumper on there...somehow







i even took a rolling shot of my car with no front bumper on it...but i dont have the SD card slot in my pc to upload image :


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

Why do you need a new bumper again?


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (PSUCorrado)*

pics please


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

my dad backed my C out of the garage and because its not a paved driveway yet (new house) the garage is alot higher than the driveway and ripped the tabs that hold the bumper onto the rebar out...so i have to like drill a hole through it and use some washers and a bolt to secure it to the rebar.

and i had to order a special card reader for this camera to upload the pics








will be here on friday though


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yay finally got a hood release cable after 8 months! 

shouil;d have bought it a long time ago. was only 140.00$ with every single part brand new from the dealer. the only piece that is NLA is the foam thingys


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well i was supposed to leave today but the snow pushed my schedule back...so today getting the doorcards from chuck hopefully, raising coilovers, adjusting headlights because im getting way too many highbeam flashes, figure out why my radio keeps randomly shutting off and when i take the key out the whole thing resets, packing up my clothes into the back, installing wipers, and spray painting red. pics for sure.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_pics for sure. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif will be waiting


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

have any idea how many red primer spray cans its gonna take?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

well....car ran great. 520miles before it broke. was running mint too temps around 200, 31mpg, no traffic and tons of music...then i pull of an exit for gas and my car is misfiring like a mofo, so i shut it off and see wahts up..started again and it was rod knock like a mofo..so i checked the oil and its dry







think i blew the bottom end. SOO my dad and my brother will probably be driving down enxt weekend with another motor for me because i cant find anything around here in wilmington NC.

PS. i had to get the car towed for 230 miles from Petersburg VA to Wilmington NC.....thank god for AAA Plus membership..covered 100 miles and only came out to 400$ instead of 900$.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

Damn Timmy....cant say I havent had to use the good ol AAA myself...

Bro and pops are troopers driving you down an engine like that.....I feel for ya man...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yea man. thank god for family.


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

holy **** dude, I haven't updated myself with your thread until just now.
Whose got worse luck, you or Walt? I mean seriously, talk about a ****ty situation.
At this point you could probably pull the motor in an hour, and install the new one in the same amount of time. Sucks dude.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

thats the plan. but i wanna do a few more things to make sure that the motor is toast completely....can u help me out and gimme a few things to try to make sure that the bottom end is done? it sounds like its running from 4 cylinders...ill post a video up ASAP of what it sounds like...but im not sure if i should even start it and risk losing my rebuilt head too. 

when i pulled off the highway, i pressed the clutch in, the radio shut off and the motor started to stutter....i think it might be some kind of electrical issue but i looked and everything is plugged in well and no wires are cut coming through the footwell....all the plugs on inside of engine bay are tightly in place...what are some other things i can do to be 100% sure that its the motor and not wiring


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

That's one of my fears with running the wiring through the frame. You can be 100% sure if the hidden sections are ok. Sorry to hear this is happening to you after all of the time and money spent on the car. A quick compression test is one step to figuring out if the motor could be part of the issue.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

looks like i might be redoing the wiring harness... i moved some wires around and it started up and ran fine...just kinda sputtered when i gave it gas...it had done that before than cleared up...which MUST mean its a wiring issue so i have to take a better look at it...let it run and then jiggle the wires to find out where my problem is and either redo the entire thing or fix 1 wire...we'll see what the problem is


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

what would cause my car to run fine at idle, but to sputter under load??

possibilties: 
1. spark plugs
2. wires. 
3. coilpack
4. fuel rail/injector (that happened with chuck when we first got the VR in there....)
thanks for any advice.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

well finally got my obd2 port to work, scanned the car came up with 12 codes somehow...but cleared them 3 times and it kept coming back with the same one...the MAF sensor input low signal...checked the wiring and one of the wires fell from where i had it onto the exhaust manfold and melted....patched it up and runs fine again


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

took of the valve cover for inspection of the lifters and cams and everything looks good. no grooves or anything in them.....last thing to do is to compression test and see what my numbers are. i should expect 150-180 per cylinder right?

and some things i ordered:
new plugs/wires 
valve cover gasket
c2 obd2 race file chip with HC option
intake boot because my PCV valve was broken
and the spark plug tool remover.


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*FV-QR*

damn, not _that_ bad afterall huh?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

nope. glad it happened though or i would have never thought about even checking the oil before i left that gas station. it started sputtering before i ran completelyyyyy dry. 

also im not sure why but there is a littttle bit of moisture coming out around the back of the head. it might be a small exhaust leak. ill take a picture of it for reference when i go to my friends house where the car is


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

finally got my new macbook pro. 

also came in today was my c2 chip, and my valve cover gasket, new plugs/wires, wire removal tool, low temp fan switch, and intake boot. 
wont be driving it until sunday though. lots of stuff going on the next few days.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: 4th time's a charm, not 5th :laugh: 1broknrado vr6 rebuild (1broknrado)*

ok well i FINALLY got some pictures uploaded....

car runs great now. did some TLC and installed the new c2 chip and absolutely love it. 
on to what makes threads decent:
















This is what the plugs looked like when i pulled them

















and what the engine bay looks like after painting the intake and reinstalling everyting and new plug wires and plugs


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: 4th time's a charm, not 5th :laugh: 1broknrado vr6 rebuild (1broknrado)*

Looking good Timmy...glad you got her all sorted out...things were looking pretty grim there for a moment...


----------



## McFly. (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 4th time's a charm, not 5th :laugh: 1broknrado vr6 rebuild (CTCORRADOKID)*

the bay looks clean tim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ever think of hiding the intake boot or custom one?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yea but im broke right now. i wanted to get the TB reversed so the cone sits on top of the tranny, or custom weld one to go straight down but now im not home and dont have those resources...so for now this'll work. spray painting the car all one color this weekend.


----------



## Jscoop88 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

damn man haven't checked this in a while. sad to see your audi go but atleast your getting to drive your car. looks awesome and congrats on your work man. wish i had the paitence to do that man! keep it going get more pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks man...having a few wiring issues now.
whenever it rains the battery dies...for some reason i wanna think that the hid ballasts arent turning off and draining battery


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

My rats nest of headlight/fan wiring that i need to seriously take care of...does anyone have any ideas? relayed HIDs with a mk3 headlight wiring setup. should i just junk the mk3 harness and get a new one and cut it to length better? there is TON of extra wire that would make life alot nicer if it was gone....

















retorqueing head down, new plugs,wires, VC gasket, painting things up nicey nice








my interior :\ the driver side seat as a few rips but i have yet to put the doorcards on because they have 4" speakers in them but i ordered 5 1/4 or 5 1/2 i forgot which and i need the harness for the plugs







also the rear seats have hinges in them that dont fit into the old spots where the 90 rear seats pivoted at...how do i fix that?








my fraternity brother's 240 and s2000. he let me store corrado in the garage for a week while i waited on parts and fixed it








i believe that car has a KA turbo? does that sound familiar? idr exactly...









Driving around in CT with no bumper because my dad ripped it off...notice in previous pictures the undercarriage bolts drilled through the front holding it on...let me tell you when i had to get the car towed my "quick release" front bumper was AMAZING!


----------



## NuggetYellowG60 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (Jscoop88)*

sorry for skipping around your thread, but i thought you had d90's insetad of modernlines?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (NuggetYellowG60)*

Wow that is a lot of wires! You should really clean that up. Just asking for problems. If you can solder and heat shrink all of your connections. 
Bay looks nice but wish your pics weren't so blurry so can see it better.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dogger at 11:11 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

nope. still saving the $$ for modernlines. i want those wheels really bad. been wanting them for a long time too. until i get them and pull the fenders, the paint job will wait but for the time being this weekend i plan on spray bombing the car


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Wow that is a lot of wires! You should really clean that up. Just asking for problems. If you can solder and heat shrink all of your connections. 


and yes this weekend i have to pull apart the front end to spray bomb a few parts so its all one color and i will definitely have my hand at the headlight wiring harness...that WHOLE MESS is just for the headlights. its nightmare and i plan on fixing it ASAP because my HIDs arent turning on now, just highbeams.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Wow that is a lot of wires! You should really clean that up. Just asking for problems. If you can solder and heat shrink all of your connections. 
Bay looks nice but wish your pics weren't so blurry so can see it better.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by dogger at 11:11 PM 2-9-2010_

also pics i never uploaded of the finished product after putting everything back together:


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*FV-QR*

get a new grille


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i got bigger fish to fry than a grill. i'll buy a different grill when mine breaks or when i get a good deal on one. paint + wheels > grill. and i kinda like the g60 grill


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

so working on the car for 4 hours looks like i did nothing but i got a ton done! headlights work, headlight harness trimmed to size, wrapped and organized, a/f ratio gauge hooked up/volt gauge hooked up, fixed alternator problem and cleaned the trunk out a bit. but sadly it looks like i did nothing from the outside


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

well duh!! everything you did is hidden by the outside of the car... its what you know is now fixed that counts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yea turned out to be a relay. didnt have to go and fix everything but it made me feel better once it was done. the relay that sends the signal from the switch to the headlight was busted. swapped it out and everything worked. took me a while to figure it out but the actually fixing process took a few seconds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think i hooked the A/F ratio up wrong because it reads rich at all times... there are 4 wires on the primary o2 sensor...supposedly the black wire is the signal wire which it is hooked up to but reads rich at all times.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

That front wiring was an atrocity to mankind!! Glad you took the time to go through it.
Stay with it. Function before looks ;P


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

looks arent a factor apparently looking at my car in its current state


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

i believe if you look at the wire coming from the o2 sensor(not the cars harness) it is the gray wire... I am unsure of that as I am not looking at a diagram just recalling from memory


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

well i been looking around no one really says which one it is just the signal wire...but IIRC its the wire that is seperate by itself like XXX_X there is a space. maybe wrong. ill try plugging them into all of the wires i guess lol


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

well coming from the o2 sensor i can assure you it is not the black or white wire as they are for the heater circuit iirc... that is universal i believe.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yea. 
also remember how we were talking about my headlight harness? well after i unwrapped everything and spread it out i figured out what was going on....

so its the mk3 harness then spliced off 2 wires for the main headlight clips (low and high) low signal went to 1 relay, and then high went to another relay so there were 2 relays for the harness to make the eurolights work. Then, inside the headlight, the hids are plugged in to the original harness that comes with the headlight on the inside and low was conected to the yellow wire, which sent the signal to the HID relay turning the HIDs on. very simple once i took it all apart and figured out what was going on. idk if there is a better route for that but hey it works! lol


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

GOD well it snowed here for the first time in almost 3 years....and we got 3 inches. there went my painting the corrado today plan


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

You painting it the factory color?? Or just spray bombing it???


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

spray bomb till i can pull fenders and do some other slight modifications


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

spray bombing it what color???


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

flat red


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok so i have the inline filler neck for my car in and im having trouble with my coolant system. it likes to run hot (200 moving and will climb to upwards of 220-240 still) but my fans wont kick on until 240degrees even with a low temp fan switch in. i have a custom relay setup off the fan temp switch on the radiator...could it be because the radiator and the motor are running at two different temps? the cluster comes off of the BCTS and i have the fan relay off the fan switch...should i switch the signal in wire on the relay from the radiator to the motor in order to make fans turn on earlier and prevent the hot temps?

also when at idle, i have no heat but once i start moving the heat kicks back in...could this be because the HC is the highest point in the system and coolant isnt flowing there unless motor is revved up? low coolant levels? not really sure what i want to do with it but i know running at 240 at idle is not good!


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

have you checked your coolant level??? sounds to me like would be low. and also you make sure you have the right pressure cap on the inline filler neck. cooling system pressure is key to keeping temps proper.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

not sure exactly what pressure rating i need...i just have one i bought from autozone on there


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

back from the deaddd. finally a nice week where i didnt have to work, spring break, and awesome weather! 
pics from my weekend


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

dope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks







i was thinking maybe black wheels would look cool ?


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

maybe what wheels tho?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

those ones, just painted black


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

sure....paint? spray bomb?
what ur plan for the car ? ru gonna paint it? leave it? new wheels?
more body work?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

gonna pull the fenders and get new wheels, then paint the whole car properly


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

then ya do them black....

what color car? whos doing ur fenders? what wheels?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

ill be doing my fenders. schmidt modernlines 16x9 et 15 and the car will be t-red like the hood and engine bay


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

nice! i just started mine last week

ct raddddddooooooozzzz!!!! FTW


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_ill be doing my fenders. schmidt modernlines 16x9 et 15 and the car will be t-red like the hood and engine bay

tim hurry and get back home for DOD.
and get your modernlines asap i'm tired of seeing those wheels from like 2006 i think thats when you got your car right?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yea lol i bought the car with those wheels. and when is DOD?


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_yea lol i bought the car with those wheels. and when is DOD?

april 3 you have to come!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

ill be home!!! april 1-4th ill be home! WOOOO


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_ill be home!!! april 1-4th ill be home! WOOOO

you 21 yet? we'll hit up black bear in milford!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

may 25 i turn 21....same day at mike


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_may 25 i turn 21....same day at mike









freaking a soo close!!!!


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_and i kinda like the g60 grill

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bay looks Legit.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks. its dirty now, just cleaned it out yesterday. sad this is i parked next to a mk3 gti that was t-red and the color of my bay/hood is completely off from his. his actually looked RED mine looked more orange


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_thanks. its dirty now, just cleaned it out yesterday. sad this is i parked next to a mk3 gti that was t-red and the color of my bay/hood is completely off from his. his actually looked RED mine looked more orange









Did you use tornado red or flash red when you painted it? Also using a light colored sealer like you did could have affected that alot.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i used a light gray sealer. and its LY3D tornado red


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_i used a light gray sealer. and its LY3D tornado red

Maybe next time around go for a dark grey sealer


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

then i would have to repaint the bay when i do the car so it matches color


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_then i would have to repaint the bay when i do the car so it matches color

I was just throwin it out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

hey tim check out my jetta now!
















and she can go lower!!!! hehehehehe
the porsche 7 slots should be rear for dod and the body work should be there too minus a good pain job. just prep


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i raised mine up because i cracked my 250$ 90mm euro lip.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_i raised mine up because i cracked my 250$ 90mm euro lip. 

you can't fix it?
that sux anyways, but i'm going to lower it another 3/4" when i get the 7 slots on.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_i raised mine up because i cracked my 250$ 90mm euro lip. 

panel bond!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yea its fixable but i dont have the money to REBUY stuff tat i have back home, so im just gonna wait you know? its tough being in college. cant afford crap! 

and i think the motor has to be pulled again, i think te rings are fried because im burning oil like a mother ****er


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_yea its fixable but i dont have the money to REBUY stuff tat i have back home, so im just gonna wait you know? its tough being in college. cant afford crap! 

and i think the motor has to be pulled again, i think te rings are fried because im burning oil like a mother ****er









well you know i have a bottom end but i'll need one to replace it if you know what i mean.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

im done with this motor BS. if i have to pull it out, im going to be boring it out and putting baller pistons in.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_im done with this motor BS. if i have to pull it out, im going to be boring it out and putting baller pistons in. 


just do a solid rebuild?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

this block that i bought was supposed to be redone with low miles on it...guess not. 
if i have to pull motor again, im going to drive my dads truck around and park corrado again. bore it out to a 3.0 and still debating on the LC pistons because i cant afford a turbo.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

that would also cancel out all possibilites of getting those schmidts for my car if i have to spend $$ on the block


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

WOOHOOO MY BUILD THREAD IS BACK! Time to update this thread with my pulling fender pics


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

so today i started pulling my fenders....got 3 of 4 done metal work wise and just couldnt get myself to do the pass side quarter today. too tired....well here are the pics. Hopefully have this car ready for paint and sprayed by the last week in july since i leave again for school august 5th....its a tough race but i got high hopes to make it.



































No filler on any corners yet...and look how LOVELY my rear quarter was...the PO rolled the fenders and pushed in the lip...let the pics do the talking....



































































i'll do some mud work tomorrow and finish the pass side rear quarter wednesday when i can get over to my uncle's house and use his dent puller and hammer/dolly set.

Big thanks to Kyle Jett (The Archinator) for helping me out with this for the past few months.





















did some filler work today. NOTHING special, just put it on and buzzed it off to get the shape because it was getting dark. tomorrow ill do the other quarter then this weekend ill take my time with the filler and the strip down begins for paint prep


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

well the only update at the moment is that my car got broken into on 4th of july weekend, smashed my pass side window and stole my camera and ipod....SO today i bought a new window and put it in but i can no longer post pictures due to the lack of a 350$ camera :banghead: time for DSLR i guess


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

1broknrado said:


> well the only update at the moment is that my car got broken into on 4th of july weekend, smashed my pass side window and stole my camera and ipod....SO today i bought a new window and put it in but i can no longer post pictures due to the lack of a 350$ camera :banghead: time for DSLR i guess


 Damn bro, bad luck seems to follow you quite a lot lately...:beer:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yea man i cant shake it. im never going to get this car painted or buy wheels at this rate. also my starter died on me yesterday, been pop starting it everywhere till i can get my new starter in tomorrow or thursday. more $$ down the drain but atleast the car runs, thats most important.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

well i bought a new daily. so the corrado gets back to the garage queen and stripped down...i've changed my mind about the color i want to paint it...so that means engine comes back out as well...but this color is awesome and im so stoked to finish it. next year so i can do all the body work and prep this winter.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

1broknrado said:


> ...i've changed my mind about the color i want to paint it...so that means engine comes back out as well...but this color is awesome and im so stoked to finish it. next year so i can do all the body work and prep this winter.


^^ Is this going to be kept a secret until you start paint? 
I love guessing games 
OE VW colour? 

:thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

iim really bad at keeping secrets so im gonna do my best  and no not oe vw color. gonna pick up a test sample to do a panel to see if i like it today


----------



## ibedrooms (Jun 3, 2010)

any pictures of this in paint?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

ordered the paint today from local autobody shop. was 65$ a quarter  

i may or may not post pictures of the jams/underside of hood/bumpers because i wont finish the rest of the car until next summer, just getting the jams and what not out of the way.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

well, absolutely hate the test panels i did of the new color. ditching it...back to red i suppose...but on a good note i did buy a new daily. 1996 ford ranger with 4" lift on it. so corrado gets unregistered again until im done with school (2 more years) so plan is to start hunting down a r32 motor and a o2m tranny and finish body work, pull windows etc etc.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

What was the color? Pics of the test panel?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

im gonna redo it the way its supposed to be done and not out of a spray can this weekend hopefully...ill post pics and final result after i mix it myself and spray it with a gun instead of having it put in a spray can.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

well im still undecided on the color....what do you guys think. i love to hate it for some reason but i like it at the same time because its differenct. 


its Rootbeer Kandy. 


















i sprayed this out of a spray can sample that i had made from the paint that i bought. it looks AMAZING in the can but not sure about it on the car. i cant really rtell till the whole car is painted....


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

I think I like the color gotta see better pics or something haha.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i like it too but its hard to say if i love it on the whole car without seeing it on the whole car lol


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

try a fender or pshop................


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Bump this :thumbup:

Any progress to report here?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yea, the head is leaking like no other. burning about a quart of oil to 2 quarts every tank of gas....i either A. warped block B. installed HG misaligned or C. warped the head. so its in my garage back in CT until i can comeback from school to fix it


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

on the lighter side. i did pick up a o2m 6spd trans


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

That's good news, my head is burning oil too but not nearly that much. less than a quart a month...Time to build the head.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

my head is rebuilt, idk why its leaking oil so badly on my car...did comp test and got 180 across the board except 150 in #4


----------



## BlackB5.5 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dude please finish your rado soon I've looked through this entire thread and can't wait to see it finished! You have put soooooo much work into it, I hope you enjoy the hell out of it when it's done. Oh and I like the Rootbeer Candy paint :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks man. i've put a TON of time and money into it...not to mention all the injuries too like when i pulled my back when i was doing the fenders...its mainly done, just needs to be stripped and sent to body shop


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

picture from a meet over the summer:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

finally, the semester is over. going back to CT in about 5 days to work on the corrado again. can't wait to update with some pictures. going to pull windows, finish the fenders, and basically have it prepped for paint until i can find somene to do it for cheap or do it myself.


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

:thumbup: sweet


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

how is the AWD beast coming?


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

Its good, I drove it to h2o and then broke an axle at the show so I had to get towed home. Now it has a shortened axle so hopefully no more broken cv's. Maybe I'll bring it up sometime over break.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

sweeet


----------



## DGCUZTOMS.COM (Nov 29, 2010)

hey wear can i find a Coolant filler neck and pressure cap been looking for a while:thumbup:


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

Ryan, if you're coming up to CT let me know. I'll join in for the festivities. :beer:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i bought my cap from summit.com ... IIRC its 2.25" diameter, and the cap you SHOULD buy a moroso cap, but i got mine from autozone because they were sold out at the time on summit for the moroso cap. 


and ya man i can't wait to see the AWD beast that had been sitting on a lift for 2 years  maybe i'll give you your tools back too haha


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

lol i keep forgetting about them


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

ok so work has begun on the corrado again...i started to take the head off to see why iw as leaking oil around the HG and why my coolant levels keep dropping...im assuming a warped head and or bad head gasket...but i reached a problem. How do you get the timing chain off of the cam gears without taking the entire chain off? Yes, i did take out the tensioner bolt already as well....


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

nevermind, figured it out. have to remove the cam gear.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

the only fault on the HG i could find


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

not sure why but that head was refreshly rebuild with only about 5k miles on it now and it has gunk layered up on it like WHOA! 

also as you can see the head was leaking oil all over the place...look at the brand new mason tech crackpipe kit...looks black from all of the oil and crud that got on it from the head....not sure why i was burning oil/coolant/running rich....can anyone help me out with the pics i provided? the only nick i found in the head was near the back right of the head where the timing chain cover is...i tryed to get a good picture of it. i dont think that would cause me to leak oil all over the head.


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

I see a 3.2 liter vr6 awd turbo'd swap coming in the future


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i see a frustrated college student that has no money and just wants to get his dam car painted instead of throwing money at the vr6 money gobbler in his engine bay....i got rid of the g60 for that exact reason, guess the vr6 does the same thing!


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> i see a frustrated college student that has no money and just wants to get his dam car painted instead of throwing money at the vr6 money gobbler in his engine bay....i got rid of the g60 for that exact reason, guess the vr6 does the same thing!


rock primer for another year and build the chit out of that motor!:laugh:


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

And plus it's just bull**** because it's your first time building it.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

just got back from center auto machine shop. they said the head isnt warped but they want to pressure test it to make sure the head is 100% not the problem. he said that there is WAY too much crap on the valves for only 5k miles on rebuild. could be block needs piston rings. if i have to do that then im ditching this vr6 setup and just going to get what i want. 24v 2.8 bottom end with a r32 head. thoughts opinions?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

24v or 20v....


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

24v


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

you know my vote :thumbup: 24v


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

new wheels 16x9 et25. i have wanted these wheels for over 3 years now i finally have them!! omg so happy.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> new wheels 16x9 et25. i have wanted these wheels for over 3 years now i finally have them!! omg so happy.


F U C K Y O U


Why ET 25? now you are deff going to need spacers. Especially on G60 suspension.


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

TheBurninator said:


> F U C K Y O U
> 
> 
> Why ET 25? now you are deff going to need spacers. Especially on G60 suspension.


he wins at mathings. :wave:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Swink said:


> he wins at mathings. :wave:


Et 15 or bust. Pulled fenders you are going to need lower ET's than that even.

I am at ET 0 in the rear.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

ya i kinda knew i was going to need to run spacers with these badboys...but atleast i have wheels to pull fenders to! i have just been eyeballing them the whole time, now i have soemthing to line up to...next summer sinc ei leave for school next friday :thumbup: its going to 68 degrees at my school on saturday the 1st


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> ya i kinda knew i was going to need to run spacers with these badboys...but atleast i have wheels to pull fenders to! i have just been eyeballing them the whole time, now i have soemthing to line up to...next summer sinc ei leave for school next friday :thumbup: its going to 68 degrees at my school on saturday the 1st


****, bring the car with you.:laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i would but i love the house im living in now, its so close to campus i can ride my longboard to class and save so much $$ on gas driving to school and the beach is so much closer...just the garage is the size of my bedroom so you can barely open the doors to the car and i just want the car professionally done. i've come to accept i can get the rough work done but the fine tune finishing needs to be done by a professional...for example things i can not seem to align properly and have got me pissed off beyond all belief is the doors. i can not get the doors to freaking shut without hitting the rocker. then once i get them to line up decently on the body, the pin on the door wont move in far enough to keep the door all the way shut so the door doesnt sit flush, it kind of protrudes a little bit over the body and just looks terrible...so idk i think my car may have been hit ont he passenger side and never reported because i cant get a dam thing to line up from the fenders back.:banghead::banghead:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

im too much of a perfectionist when it comes to this car and i just dont have the time/tools/ability/workshop to do the things i want to, therefore need to pay someone and i have my heart set on bmxrado painting my car. i seen what he did with casey's burgundy build and i do want. so i dont need ot work while im at school but i am and trying to save 50-75% of every paycheck in order to pay for a paintjob in the summer from him. i know i pretty much wont be happy unless i can find his quality work for less $$...just being in college making 7.75$ an hour (yes i got a .50$ raise before this past week as my christmas bonus from my job at school  ) makes it hard to save up any loot.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice wheels man, ML's always a nice choice :thumbup: 

Funny that Kyle was the 1st one that replied to this update...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

pics of wheels mounted...i think i messed up a little bit ont he rears...the fronts are fine though.




















FRONT:











REAR:




















































side:












alignment issues with NEW FENDER. i just put this one on and it is doing the same thing as the other fender i have on, therefore leading me to think the car was hit in the front and can't get the fenders to align properly...any thoughts/opinions how to fix?


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

Nice wheels. Love those. Saw that FS sale. Glad you got them.

About the fender - is the hood straight? I had problems putting my rado back together too. Same issue. Took me a few days to get the hood and both fenders to line up.

Just looked at that pic again. Looks like there's a big gap up by the a pillar. Is the fender pushed up from the bottom correctly? Seems like it should be sitting higher on the car.


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

Still jelly on the wheels


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

there is one bolt on the bottom where it belongs and the driver side lines up perfectly. i tried using force and adjusting hood but its not the hood thats not lined up, its the gap between the A pillar and fender that i can't get rid of.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

TheBurninator said:


> Et 15 or bust. Pulled fenders you are going to need lower ET's than that even.
> 
> I am at ET 0 in the rear.


post pics of your car now with the ET0 in the rear.


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

Damn, these wheels are really nice! Ive always been a fan:thumbup: Why did you go for an ET25 rears?

Also, dont get too obsessed about the quality of the car! Its gonna make you freakin mad....dont let your perfectionism kill your build!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

G535 said:


> Damn, these wheels are really nice! Ive always been a fan:thumbup: Why did you go for an ET25 rears?
> 
> Also, dont get too obsessed about the quality of the car! Its gonna make you freakin mad....dont let your perfectionism kill your build!



thanks man much appreciated. and that 1/2inch gap is killing me. and i dont drive the car i only work on it when im home from college so its my project car and im ok with being a perfectionist...and i only did the 25et because i bought them used and the price was too good to pass up so i can just get some 10 or 15mm spacers and call it a day


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

So for the gap. Is there seam sealer in the way?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

all the bolt holes are lined up perfectly....


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> all the bolt holes are lined up perfectly....


That doesnt mean there isn't some seam sealer in the way.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

1broknrado said:


> being in college making 7.75$ an hour (yes i got a .50$ raise before this past week as my christmas bonus from my job at school  ) makes it hard to save up any loot.


Damn... what is minimum wage where you live. Here it is $9.25 and most jobs pay closer to 10.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i go to school in NC and its 7.25$ there. but i just received a .50$ raise so im pretty excited. but at my job back home in CT i make 10$ an hour. still is nothing after taxes and credit card debt gained throughout the semester


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

1broknrado said:


> thanks man much appreciated. and that 1/2inch gap is killing me. and i dont drive the car i only work on it when im home from college so its my project car and im ok with being a perfectionist...and i only did the 25et because i bought them used and the price was too good to pass up so i can just get some 10 or 15mm spacers and call it a day


 
What?!? I thought these were brand new!? Great deal you got on these... 

Search timbo2pointO - he had the same wheels on his white mk3 and pulled em off really good. Was running an ET0 out back i think and 15 front


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

G535 said:


> What?!? I thought these were brand new!? Great deal you got on these...
> 
> Search timbo2pointO - he had the same wheels on his white mk3 and pulled em off really good. Was running an ET0 out back i think and 15 front


 Timbo pulled off those wheels perfectly 

Black chrome FTMFWeace:


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

did you buy mats mondernlines?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yea they were matt's. i bought them same day he posted.


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

eurosportgti said:


> Timbo pulled off those wheels perfectly
> 
> Black chrome FTMFWeace:


 
Honestly, i liked them more before they were black chrome...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i agree. black chrome is cool but i prefer silver wheels with polished lip.. 

update on thread: parts boxed up to ship out tomorrow and motor pulled out. now i just need my dads help to seperate tranny from the block, take assessories off block, and off to the recycle place it goes.


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

1broknrado said:


> update on thread: parts boxed up to ship out tomorrow and motor pulled out. now i just need my dads help to seperate tranny from the block, take assessories off block, and off to the recycle place it goes.


 Keep up the good work, bro :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

TheBurninator said:


> That doesnt mean there isn't some seam sealer in the way.


 double checked. no seam sealer in the way at all. i stripped it all off


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

well, thanks to my HUGE refund i will be getting, my baby courtney will have a plastic surgery appointment with dave (bmxrado) soon  updates to come when things are closer to being finalized. and yes the car will remain LY3D tornado red


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

1broknrado said:


> well, thanks to my HUGE refund i will be getting, my baby courtney will have a plastic surgery appointment with dave (bmxrado) soon  updates to come when things are closer to being finalized. *and yes the car will remain LY3D tornado red*


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

its the only way


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

had to redo the rear bumper exhaust delete....did it today finally since i had a day off from work/school 




















the newb at work :laugh: 









Relized that the bumper was curving alot towards the corners, so i had to cut a piece of the original cut out in order to get the proper bend, which is why that triangle is there. 
Finished product:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

picking up a 24v BDF motor on tuesday  may the fun begin....


for now im going to run what i have since i dont really need to put more money into the car to get it running... going to use my 10lb flywheel and clutch from the 02a 12v vr6. but im having the whole motor inspected and rebuilt if necessary by the machine shop. hopefully i can get in contact with this guy i heard about to make the harness plug into the ce2 fuse block while still retaining the individual coil packs and VVT. does anyone have more info on this?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> picking up a 24v BDF motor on tuesday  may the fun begin....
> 
> 
> for now im going to run what i have since i dont really need to put more money into the car to get it running... going to use my 10lb flywheel and clutch from the 02a 12v vr6. but im having the whole motor inspected and rebuilt if necessary by the machine shop. hopefully i can get in contact with this guy i heard about to make the harness plug into the ce2 fuse block while still retaining the individual coil packs and VVT. does anyone have more info on this?


It would just be a matter of re-pinning the harness for use with the 24v... Basically put a CE2 connector on the 24v harness. :thumbup:

You would be using the 24v ECU at that point.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

is the mk4 harness integrated with the headlights? i dont need any headlight. just motor stuff...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> ok so im finally picking up my 24v motor this coming tuesday. i have a few questions....
> 
> the swap is coming with the DBW pedal setup but i'd rather leave my DBC setup...is this possible?
> I heard about a guy who can make the 24v harness plug into the ce2 block so i dont need to get standalone
> ...




what i posted in Ralley's thread. any answers


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> is the mk4 harness integrated with the headlights? i dont need any headlight. just motor stuff...


I don't think it is... Even if it is you can remove that section and just use the engine section.



1broknrado said:


> what i posted in Ralley's thread. any answers


Yes and no.... Not with stock 24v management. If you ran the car on OBD2 12v management you could keep it DBC.

Passat TDI pedal cluster is a direct swap for the Corrado one and has a DBW pedal. :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Also clutch setup just has to match the trans. So you can use your 12v stuff if you are keeping the 02a


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

id rather do whatever to keep the VVT and independent coils. is there a diagram to which pins the wires go into on a ce2 clip? also what year TDI?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

also the ECU that comes with motor already has a APR chip....is APR the company that does teh immo delete chip?


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

took me about 12hrs with 2 bentlys and friend who acualy knows wiring very well to get the 24v on stock management runing. when you get the cash go standalone.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

did you go full wire in or a PnP system? and which system are you using? still using DBC or DBW?


do you still have this 24v wiring?


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

I ended up wiring in the engine harness into the CE2 fuse panel, vagcom port wired to which was cool. APR can do immo def I had mine done by unitronic. one issue I had was since I just swaped in the motor none of the evap stuff and no stock mk4 cluster at first the ecu was throw so many codes it went into a limp mode. had to send my ecu back and get a custom tune from unitronic that wrote out everything. Retail on my ecu would of been around 700$-800$ between the stage 2 map immo defet and then the custom tune to write everything out. I was still not happy with the tune and the way the car ran wanted 2 step so it was an easy to sell the stock set up. 

now im running lugtronic with a 80mm edelbrock throttle body and DBC. Kevin is running a special summer price now on his ECU's 1075$. and with the 2.8l motor you can modify a 12v throttle to fit on a 2.8l 24v intake. which is easier then mounting a DBW petal in the car.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Do you have use of the Vvt now? And how would you say the car runs compared to the stock harness? Which system exactly would I need? The wire in vr6 setup correct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

yep still have the VVT wired up, and would need the wire in ECU and would need to make a engine harness.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

DWI_gti said:


> and with the 2.8l motor you can modify a 12v throttle to fit on a 2.8l 24v intake. which is easier then mounting a DBW petal in the car.


He could just run an obd2 12v DBC throttle body... same bolt pattern as the 2.8 24v.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DWI_gti said:


> which is easier then mounting a DBW petal in the car.


I dunno how much easier bolting in a pedal cluster can get... Passat TDI is *BOLT IN* DBW


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I understand that. But to keep the Vvt someone told me I need to put the mk4 ce7 harness in which means fuse block and all dash wiring. I think I'll jut order the lugtronics and do it right the first time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

Is the Passat TDI petal the same as the mk4 dbc petal. do they work on the same signal? if you use a passat TDI petal custer wont you need to rewire for the break and clutch switch? Its probly about the same amount of work to make a braket for the mk4 petal as it is to remove the stock pedal cluster install the Passat one and rewire the switches. 

yeah to retain vvt you need to use the mk4 harness cant use a 12v harness. unless you want to use pressure switches and some other junk to run it seperatly


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh ok. I mean it's probably smarter to go standalone anyways the first time and be done with it and not have the headache if that wiring and ecu crap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

"I dunno how much easier bolting in a pedal cluster can get... Passat TDI is BOLT IN DBW "

If you really want to split hairs hoging out some holes on a throttle is way easier then pulling a petal cluster and installing a new one.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

When you order the lugtronics ecu does it come with all wiring an clips or do I have to buy everything separately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

it will come with the ecu connector but does not come with the engine side connector(ie. coils, injectors, air temp) 

what i did was order the 20v coil overlay harness (same coil connector style but ground on a different pin) and found 2 other coil connectors I had laying around. and i then found someone selling the injector connectors for like 15$. A junk yard trip can supply you with the rest of the connectors you would need (air temp, coolant temp). Then bought some rolls of wire and heat shrink and made my own harness.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DWI_gti said:


> If you really want to split hairs hoging out some holes on a throttle is way easier then pulling a petal cluster and installing a new one.


What do you have to hog out holes for? 
OBDII 12v throttle body is bolt on.

And if you are trying to keep factory management I would say get the TDI pedal cluster. That is all I was going for with that.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I can just cut the clips off the harness j have to wire in the standalone right. Also whT Gauge wire did you use to make harness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

um dont remember the gauge of the wire, just ask Kevin he will let you know whats safe to run wire wise.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok. I can just cut up the harness I'm getting with motor for the clips I need. Less headache. 

Also how did you run harness? I had the 12v harness through the frame rail through floor by clutch pedal and the 02 sensors through the steering column. I didn't really like that harness through the rail though. Where can you buy grommets so I can run it through the fender 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Put on the new oil pan, took off ac compressor and bolted up 10lb flywheel and clutch setup and trans. Ready to be dropped in this evening. Then it will sit until I get lugtronics  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Got the motor in today and Jesus that oil pan hangs low. But I'm having clearance issues. On the back of the valve cover where the breather is is a metal piece that sticks up. How can I get rid of this? 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

ok so after tooling around some more with that 24v motor...i have yet more questions. 

1. the main vaccuum line off the brake booster used to run to the intake manifold of the 12v, where does it go into on the 24v?
2. the aux water pump, where can i route that outlet of the block that goes to the aux water pump?
3. on the fuel rail, which is the feed? the top or bottom nipple? 
4. which downpipe do i use that will mate up with the 12v vr6 cat and the 24v exhaust manifolds


thanks :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> Got the motor in today and Jesus that oil pan hangs low. But I'm having clearance issues. On the back of the valve cover where the breather is is a metal piece that sticks up. How can I get rid of this?



Use mk5 R32 oil pump and pan. It will come up a bit. And this shouldn't be any lower than your 12v.

ETKA doesn't even show that goofy thing on your valve cover breather. Nor have I ever seen one.

The 24v downpipe should clear, but it has a cat built in. I don't see it having a flange in ETKA. See if the 12v one fits the manifold or modify the 24v one.

The section of fuel rail that hits all of the injectors before the FPR is the feed, after the FPR is return

The brake booster line is still there on the 24v. Look on the backside of the intake toward the passenger side.

I can post pics of the stock water hoses and aux water pump if you want. But basically there is a T fitting that runs to the lower radiator hose in the stock setup. Why not eliminate the pump?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

TheBurninator said:


> Use mk5 R32 oil pump and pan. It will come up a bit. And this shouldn't be any lower than your 12v.
> 
> ETKA doesn't even show that goofy thing on your valve cover breather. Nor have I ever seen one.
> 
> ...




I dont have any downpipes currently. i sold my 12v one to a friend while i was at school. the only thing missing from the swap was the downpipe and coilpacks. 

i want to delete the aux water pump but it connects to a fitting on the block, so i figure i have to reroute that line that goes into the aux water pump back into the rest of the system but im not sure how to do so. 

he gave me a brand new 24v pan so im going to use that until i smash it because i dont have the $$ for a mk5 pump/pan right now. 

i also cut off that little knobby thing that was there, it did nothing. now the hood fits fine. 

also on my corrado, is the feed oil line the blue hard line or the black one? i forget i know i'm a newb.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> I dont have any downpipes currently. i sold my 12v one to a friend while i was at school. the only thing missing from the swap was the downpipe and coilpacks.
> 
> i want to delete the aux water pump but it connects to a fitting on the block, so i figure i have to reroute that line that goes into the aux water pump back into the rest of the system but im not sure how to do so.
> 
> ...


Call Techtonics and see if they will make you a downpipe that is bolt in.

Replace the nipple on the block with a freeze plug to delete the Aux water pump.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

ahh ok. didnt think about using a freeze plug. 


also i think there is a downpipe that works, however i can't remember what car it is off of. im not trying to spend like 600$ on a downpipe to get the car driveable. someone told me that a 3.2 TT DP will work or any 2.8 12v mk4 golf would work too. the cat i have on my car is 3 bolt triangular and i think the mk4s are different. i have no idea since i cant find pictures comparing the 2. 


also how do you install the freezeplug? you just hammer it in?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> ahh ok. didnt think about using a freeze plug.
> 
> 
> also i think there is a downpipe that works, however i can't remember what car it is off of. im not trying to spend like 600$ on a downpipe to get the car driveable. someone told me that a 3.2 TT DP will work or any 2.8 12v mk4 golf would work too. the cat i have on my car is 3 bolt triangular and i think the mk4s are different. i have no idea since i cant find pictures comparing the 2.
> ...


3.2 downpipe is way different due to the driveshaft that is in the way.

The freeze plug just hammers in. Doesn't take much force


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Do you know what size freezeplug it may be?



also did more research and came up with a solution to the DP issue. I am getting a stock 24v downpipe but need to cut off the CAT and weld on flange to adapt to the mk3 cat. Should have this done tomorrow and have the exhaust all mounted up :thumbup: the only thing that may stop me is exhaust manifold gaskets....but not too concerned right now with it. 


also picking up SLC fenders from Adam either this weekend or next week. then the car goes back under the covers until december when/if i come home for christmas break  but i should be ordering my lugtronics unit in september which will be quite exciting  Can't decide if i want to have kevin make me a harness for it or just make it myself. I also don't know how im going to run the line to the starter because i sold the 12v harness so i dont have a reverse light/speed sensor/ or starter wire. 

just for ****s and giggles, where is the most common place to mount the standalone unit? im trying to think of how i want to run the wires this time because through the frame rail under the pedals wasn't working out as well as i planned it to....


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> Do you know what size freezeplug it may be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea on the freeze plug size... Do I have to tell you to measure too Timmy? :laugh::laugh:

Go get the extra harness bits you need from the junk yard.

Glovebox is common. I just mounted a friend of mines there.
You could also mount it under the knee bar.

This gives you the option to go through the passenger side frame rail instead of dealing with driver side. Or you can run it through the fender.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

I had my ecu in the glovebox, but recently I relocated it to the passenger side kick panel and it seems to be a pretty good solution so far.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

I say mount it in your glove box. Just my .02 cents


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

Mines on the back of the knee bar on the passenger side.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I had it in the glovebox before and found it very inconvenient because incouldnt put anything in there so I think I'll go with the knee bar option

And no Kyle it's just easier to ask you :laugh: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

leebro61 said:


> I had my ecu in the glovebox, but recently I relocated it to the passenger side kick panel and it seems to be a pretty good solution so far.


Mine will most likely go there, or in the center of the dash on the underside.



eurosportgti said:


> I say mount it in your glove box. Just my .02 cents


Just mounted one there for a friend. Noticed it did take up a good bit of harness put it there but makes it easy access for the tuning cable.



PSUCorrado said:


> Mines on the back of the knee bar on the passenger side.


If I had knee bars that would be a good spot.



1broknrado said:


> I had it in the glovebox before and found it very inconvenient because incouldnt put anything in there so I think I'll go with the knee bar option
> 
> And no Kyle it's just easier to ask you :laugh:


You had a stock ECU there though right? There was a decent amount of space for an MS ecu there.









Also I hate you. :laugh::laugh:
lrn2measure :wave:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Modified the 24v downpipe last night and my friend chuck (dephect) welded on a flange so it will work with my cat. Bo pictures but I want to have it installed tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

trailered car over to one of my dad's new houses that he purchased that has a 2 car garage which he said i could adopt  so car is chillin until i get the standalone but other than that its all set to go.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Flying home Dec 19th for the first time since July 30th, not gonna get any work done on the corrado though. Have to study hard for my GMAT exam to get into the MSA graduate program here at UNCW or maybe at USC, ECU, NC State or UGA are some other options im looking at....if i dont get into grad school it will be near impossble to get a job doing accounting with only a 4 year degree. Job market is increasing but still sucking hard. Just glad to finally be in my last semester of college.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

1broknrado said:


> Just glad to finally be in my last semester of college.


I said the same thing 3+ years ago finishing my bachelors degree, and here I am still in grad school :laugh: :banghead:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

are you working while in grad school or fulltime grad student? the UNCW MSA program is 1 year divided into 4 quarters instead of 2 semesters with 3 classes in each quarter. While you are in the MSA program you also are REQUIRED to take the CPA exam as part of the program in order to graduate. 

So hopefully ill get atleast a 600 on my GMAT in order to get in, if not ill just try to get an internship or a job doing AP/AR staff accountant crap as a resume builder.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

1broknrado said:


> are you working while in grad school or fulltime grad student? the UNCW MSA program is 1 year divided into 4 quarters instead of 2 semesters with 3 classes in each quarter. While you are in the MSA program you also are REQUIRED to take the CPA exam as part of the program in order to graduate.
> 
> So hopefully ill get atleast a 600 on my GMAT in order to get in, if not ill just try to get an internship or a job doing AP/AR staff accountant crap as a resume builder.


Yeah, I'm working full time and doing 1 class per semester... and on top of that I was doing some company sponsored courses which ate up even more of my free time. By the last semester of my undergrad, I knew that I was going to do grad school; either full time and doing research at the university, or part time while I worked. When I started my last semester of undergrad, the economy tanked (fall 08) so taking the job offer + part time grad school seemed like a good decision. Looking back, I'm glad I took the job. 

CPA seems like a good gig. A friend of mine's wife is a CPA and she likes her job. If I didn't do engineering I probably would have done accounting or actuarial stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

So i am going to be ordering my Wire In ecu from Lugtronics next week but i have a question that someone may be able to answer...

Kevin sells a wideband O2 for 90$ but that doesnt include the gauge...so if i buy an AEM EUGO wideband that comes with the sensor, i can connect it to the ecu correct....BUT from the pictures, it looks like the lugtronic ECU comes with a clip to directly connect the wideband sensor to the ECU without the gauge.... so im a little confused on what my options are with the wideband setup...

Secondly, what is that website i can order something to wrap the wiring loom in. I think someone told me a long time ago Techflex but i cant remember anymore. 

Thirdly, what other sensors are most helpful to run a standalone on...such as the EGT sensor...should i invest in the EGT sensor and gauge or it isnt really that useful. 

4th, i want to convert my interior lighting to White LEDs (with DDI rear light cluster)....which gauges would best match my setup? i dont think 42DD sells anything that is white led


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.superbrightleds.com/
Have you also checked on ebay?

http://spoonfedtuning.myshopify.com/products/corado-vr6-illuminated-gauge-face-kit


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

no no i meant like which gauge brand should i run? i was thinking all AEM gauges and changing the LEDs to white instead of red/blue..


and thank you for that face link, i will be ordering one next week as well!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

so here is my list of things to buy next week.

Lugtronic Wire in ECU with wideband o2 sensor

AEM EUGO wideband sensor
VDO Cockpit: 
Volt
Oil Pressure
EGT 
Boost/Vac (for later use but will still run it to see if i have vac leaks) 

TechFlex Wire Loom
New soldering gun
Shrink wrap


If i can find it a lower milage Vr6 cluster

DDI gauge face with Silver Bezel Rings and Reverse LED kit


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> so here is my list of things to buy next week
> 
> 
> If i can find it a lower milage Vr6 cluster
> ...


You should use Doggers overlays:laugh:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

brilliantyellowg60 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:
But Seriously


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

eurosportgti said:


> You should use Doggers overlays:laugh:


I like the DDI ones better. Has a newer look to them instead of doggers. No offense to him he makes great stuff. Just person preference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Also for my list of things to buy will be a SAI block off plate and a freeze plug to block off tr secondary water pump. Also a mk3 radiator to fit in there. New coil packs and plugs and a no Ac serp belt. Phew. Droppin some cash next week for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

giddy school girl


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Purchased so farr... ECU w/ accessories Serp belt without AC, new coil packs, new plugs, P/S resovoir that mounts on frame rail, coolant tank like Grant Anderson's....to buy still cluster, cluster face, bezel rings, reverse LED kit, techflex loom, mk3 radiator, VDO gauge setup. Damn money goes so quick! :banghead:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Definitely DO NOT go through that hole. Use your fender, I made the mistake of using the rail and that hole. I constantly hit the harness with my clutch and it's such a pain in the ass. Trust me, I have contemplated ripping all my freshly extended and wrapped harness to pass it through my fender. Just my .02 but take it from my mistake. Dave is correct it's not a good idea.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yea i was planning on going through the fender after spending that much money on the setup


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Good stuff... keep moving on this thing.. it's exciting to see another build develop.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll probably just post the pics of stuff as it arrives. Honna try to get it running over spring break 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

hmmmm, with the lugtronics, which Throttle Body do i need to run? obd1 or a mustang TB right?

also i have a 2.25" exhaust on my C still, will the 24v be ok with this exhaust or should i just order the 3" MBS one now. If i do that, will the DP have any issues bolting up with the exhaust? how do i go about mounting a 3" exhaust on my car if i dont have a 3" downpipe from a huge turbo :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> hmmmm, with the lugtronics, which Throttle Body do i need to run? obd1 or a mustang TB right?
> 
> also i have a 2.25" exhaust on my C still, will the 24v be ok with this exhaust or should i just order the 3" MBS one now. If i do that, will the DP have any issues bolting up with the exhaust? how do i go about mounting a 3" exhaust on my car if i dont have a 3" downpipe from a huge turbo :laugh:


Well you would want to run the OBDII to bolt up to the manifold, but you might want to check with kevin to make sure VEMS can drive the idle stepper motor on the OBDII TB.

You can run the C on the 2.25" exhaust. 3.0" just sounds so appealing though.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

ok so if i order the exhaust, SS or aluminum, with or w/o the highflow cat and lastly what the hell is accuseal and u-bolt options?


and im not too sure wht u mean about the idle stepper motor...more detail? never heard of it before.



also i talked to him before i ordered it, he said to just put everything in the paypal thing then pay for it...he never said anything if he was going ot contact me about pre-programming the ECU or any other details about it...should i shoot him an email with the info or wait to be contacted?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

So i talked to Kevin, he said i can use the obd2 TB but his controlling over the idle when cold is not perfect but should better in the future. so i will be using an obd2 TB. and i sent him my info on the motor as well.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

to buy some spacers while they are on sale for my schmidts....they are 16x9 et 25. What do you guys recommend ot run for spacers so it wont look retarded? 20 or 25mm in the rear and 15-20 in the front?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> to buy some spacers while they are on sale for my schmidts....they are 16x9 et 25. What do you guys recommend ot run for spacers so it wont look retarded? 20 or 25mm in the rear and 15-20 in the front?


What suspension are you on? Plus suspension or G60 suspension?

What tires?


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

I think i ran 10mm in the rear none up frount with those wheels. The rears rubed, dont think you want to do anything biger then 15mm


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

G60 with vr6 cool overs for stiffer suspension and 205 40 15r. Thinking maybe gonna go something a bit bigger though. Opinions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DWI_gti said:


> I think i ran 10mm in the rear none up frount with those wheels. The rears rubed, dont think you want to do anything biger then 15mm


I ran 15mm rear spacer with ET15 rears so final offset in the back was ET 0 on pulled arches.



1broknrado said:


> G60 with vr6 cool overs for stiffer suspension and 205 40 15r. Thinking maybe gonna go something a bit bigger though. Opinions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since you are on G60 suspension you will sit in a bit from where it would sit on VR6 suspension. Except for the rear. Rear will be the same regardless.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I was thinkin et0 rear and et 15 front or et 10 front. What ya think? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

no big updates just keep receiving parts in the mail 


received so far: 

custom power steering resivoir, 
new coilpacks (6), 
new plugs (6) 
No AC serp belt 
misc gaskets i needed. 

Coming in the mail still is custom coolant tank, lugtronics, VDO gauges


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> I was thinkin et0 rear and et 15 front or et 10 front. What ya think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I would test fit with tires first. ET 0 rear should be no problem at all. I will send you a pic to give you an idea... 

ET 15 front should be good on G60 suspension. VR6 suspension it is a bit wide. Check your twitter in like 10 min :laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks for the pics on twitter and yea et 15 on the front with g60 suspension and vr fenders should be fine. i wish i had the car here to tinker with it


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

just out of curiousity, where can i buy the pins for the harness clips in order to make my harness for the lugtronics? i don't want to solder any wires together so kevin is extending my harness extra feet for me. i have the OEM harness and plan on depinning all of the connectors so i can use them instead of buy all new ones but im not sure where to buy the pins that connect to the wire to go into the clips.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> just out of curiousity, where can i buy the pins for the harness clips in order to make my harness for the lugtronics? i don't want to solder any wires together so kevin is extending my harness extra feet for me. i have the OEM harness and plan on depinning all of the connectors so i can use them instead of buy all new ones but im not sure where to buy the pins that connect to the wire to go into the clips.


 You have a couple of options for them. Dealership will sell them to you. 

or... 
http://www.eagleday.com/ampconnectors.html


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> You have a couple of options for them. Dealership will sell them to you.
> 
> or...
> http://www.eagleday.com/ampconnectors.html


 Bookmarked! and Good god, I obtained the de-pinning tool from Mac Tools for $20.00. Same one shown in the pics. :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

holy crap those are expensive. but thanks for the link, bookmarked so i can order them when i figure out how many i need


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Bookmarked! and Good god, I obtained the de-pinning tool from Mac Tools for $20.00. Same one shown in the pics. :thumbup:


 Don't buy from there, send an email to O34 motorsports. They have them, just not on the site and they were from what I remember a more reasonable price. :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

ok ill keep that in mind as well. thank you :thumbup: 

new cluster came in today. should be expecting my bezel rings in the next day or 2 as well :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

well the paint job probably wont be happening this summer...again. I got an internship now for accounting, but its unpaid  so i will be taking out of the "corrado paint job" savings can to pay rent and bills now....#suckstosuck 

Hopefully it will be running and driving perfectly though, just be refried bean brown still.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Received my SAI block off from blue water performance made by IE. very nice piece which I expected for the price! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> Received my SAI block off from blue water performance made by IE. very nice piece which I expected for the price!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 LOL you should have let me know... They are down the street from me.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

got new stuff in the mail today....dun dun dun my spring break plans = corrado + wiring + beer for a full week. 

Also if anyone can give me the wiring diagrams for a 24v BDF motor w/ VVT AND the wiring diagram for a 93 SLC intrument cluster that'd be awesome too (the ecu has outs for VSS, Tach, etc etc)


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

93 Cluster pinout = Blue Column heading in table

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3078876-The-unofficial-Cluster-Swap-thread


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

so the only thing i need to solder into the clsuter would be pin #10 tach Input. also i need to splice in the VSS in order for the Boost by Speed to work properly. that would be pin#2 on the t28 connector right? if im reading that properly.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm currently in the process of making a write up about installing a wire-in ECU. going to be specifically for 24v BDF motor from a 2003 GLI but i feel if i put a good culmination of info together it could be used for almost any standalone install. just have to figure out the different colors in wires. 

stay tuned :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Completed List of bought items to be installed March 9th-18th over spring break...

4 coilpacks,
exhaust gasket, 
custom PS resovoir,
obd2 TB 
SLC vr6 cluster 
aluminum cluster rings
Lugtronic Standalone w/ WB, EGT, Oil Pressure sensors
Grommet from jegs to run wires through fender
techflex kit to wrap harness
new axles
g12 coolant
SAI blockoff


Still need a custom coolant tank

Hoping for the best with this! Have 7 days to get this together and running and HOPEFULLY a test drive down the street!


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> Completed List of bought items to be installed March 9th-18th over spring break...
> 
> 4 coilpacks,
> exhaust gasket,
> ...






signature sound.......................


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

what is this signature sound you keep talking about?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

1broknrado said:


> what is this signature sound you keep talking about?


"signature sound" is the s/n a a guy here that fabricates billet alloy tanks.
He's on the FB group as well - he posted his work there too, nice stuff :thumbup:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> what is this signature sound you keep talking about?


Ive told you his name before. I added him to the user group for you. He posted all his work. Pretty sure you commented. Signature sound on here. Brian Lawlor on FB


Here Ill do it for you............


http://www.facebook.com/SignatureProducts?ref=ts
http://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?searchid=18082964


Need any other searching done?:laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

oh ya i talked ot him already. he doesn't want to make the tank how i want it made and can't do it without the car being present.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> oh ya i talked ot him already. he doesn't want to make the tank how i want it made and can't do it without the car being present.


Send him detailed pics and measurments of Grants and Im sure he will help u out


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i tried to get the specs from grant with no success. im just ognna bring it to a local shop (endless detail) and have them make one once i have the car together and put on a trailer.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> i tried to get the specs from grant with no success. im just ognna bring it to a local shop (endless detail) and have them make one once i have the car together and put on a trailer.


no one should need the car for a simple coolant tank


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

mounting in proper location to be higher than the HC and where to weld the bracket on the tank.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> mounting in proper location to be higher than the HC and where to weld the bracket on the tank.


IMHO thats overkill. Measure what size u want, have nrkt made and weld where u want it. Saves a ton of time snd $$$$ for a simpleee tank


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I want it done right and to work properly, so I'm gonna do what I gotta do in order to make that happen. Meaning I'm gonna bring my car to my friend and have him make it with the car there for accurate measurements and no guess work.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I think the few times it was driven was in this pic back in 08


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

werd, was just cleaning/going through my old photobucket account and stumbled on that pic I took...might have another laying around...but figured u might enjoy it...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Much appreciated. My MacBook pro died a month ago and I lost 6 years of photos and school work.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

ordered my spacers today through Keith @ dubnutz :thumbup: 

25mm rear and 15mm front

www.tdnparts.com


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Got a lot progress today! 

Ran the wiring from glove box to engine, 
sorted the 24v harness and deleted what i didn't need and labeled which wires go where
soldered the Injector and Coil packs to the ECU
covered the harness with techflex

Big thanks to Dave for comin down and putting in 12 hours today! 

Tomorrow, going to Daves to pick up some parts
run wiring for starter and transmission
put the axles and downpipe in
continuing to solder the wires which are labeled and neatly sorted

hopefully be able to drive it tuesday!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

1broknrado said:


> ...
> Big thanks to Dave for comin down and putting in 12 hours today!
> 
> Tomorrow, going to Daves to pick up some parts...


...Dave's not here!...

Sorry, I had to. If you don't understand because you are too young, google it (Cheech and Chong)


----------



## Davedubbi.n (Oct 11, 2008)

sdezego said:


> ...Dave's not here!...
> 
> Sorry, I had to. If you don't understand because you are too young, google it (Cheech and Chong)


no me lol


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

sdezego said:


> ...Dave's not here!...
> 
> Sorry, I had to. If you don't understand because you are too young, google it (Cheech and Chong)


trust me, i watch the cheech and chong movies all the time lol. 


its got a bit of labrador in it but its mostly maui wowie


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Id say tape off that intake before nuts and nolts start disappearing down there........:thumbup: progress.....3am. Maybe ill werk on minez


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry I missed your call today timmy. I was busy having bloody mary's. But I will give you a call today after mimosas :laugh::laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

TheBurninator said:


> Sorry I missed your call today timmy. I was busy having bloody mary's. But I will give you a call today after mimosas :laugh::laugh:


Booze bag.......Timmy, LMK whats going on with the arches. If you need more help call me while your home....Ill make another trip


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Will do. And Kyle its cool. Me and Dave we searching for something and couldn't find it so I figured I'd call the Bentley :laugh: figures it out though :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

1broknrado said:


> ... so I figured I'd call the Bentley :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

went to harbor freight to buy some tools today, specifcally a jack and a set of allen keys and sockets but because of their sale this weekend everything was sold out. should be restocked tomorrow so gonna go back because my jack died. Can't get my exhaust and axles in with out being able to lift the car!


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> went to harbor freight to buy some tools today, specifcally a jack and a set of allen keys and sockets but because of their sale this weekend everything was sold out. should be restocked tomorrow so gonna go back because my jack died. Can't get my exhaust and axles in with out being able to lift the car!


Cool story Bro!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:...JK.....Dont waste time...Arch werk!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

today was family day. tomorrow gonna go back and get some tools...also to install the axles is a 9mm 12point inverted socket right? i need to buy one of them as well. 

to run the standalone, i was thinking i should get a netbook probably running windows XP to store in the car just to use for the standalone...or install windows on my mac and run it through there... opinions on that? not sure if i need XP or windows 7 to run the VEMS...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

last night i finished up the soldering just need to wire in the TB and the WB in order to start the car which will be done today. 

ran into a few snags last night..

1. missing exhaust mani stud that goes to DP
2. missing bolts for TB
3. missing bolts for DP -> Cat
4. needed a clothes hanger to fish the wires through the frame rail for the transmission
5. my jack died but i got new oil and plan on reviving it.


hopefully ill post a vid in here some time today with the car running!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

got the exhaust manifolds bolted up with the downpipe. didn't connect to cat yet because didn't have any wrenches

also got a new TB with bolts mounted to the manifold and bolted to motor.
wired in the TB
deleted aux water pump
installed axles
ran wires for transmission through frame rail 
and got a ton of caps for vac line block offs


tomorrow have to connect coolant lines, power steering and connect a few powers/grounds and some interior wiring for the cluster and she should move on her own tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Pop bang. Got fuel and spark. After I connect the vac lines it should be fine to run on its Own after I resolder the relay wires and rewrap everything. That's tomorrows project


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPN3TrXiSt4 :heart::thumbup::beer:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Unfortunately i am back at school now, so i had to pack up the corrado. 

I left myself at a good leave-off point. The inside of the car is done and all the relays are mounted next to the fusebox. 

the motor side of the harness is done, just need to rewrap it and mount the main harness along the fender. 

other than that, i need to figure out my vaccuum line situation in order to wire in the intake runner solenoid and oil pressure sensor. 

Coolant lines are mocked up and will fit, need to get a new power steering return line in order to complete that. 

also, which TB cable do you run? I tried hooking up the 12vr6 throttle cable and it doesnt fit on there very well at all. do you need to use a g60 throttle cable? 

other than that, graduation is in 6 weeks then back to work on the car to get it done before show season. with or without a paint job i wanna drive the car to something!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Graduated finally! Start working at my accounting firm full time on monday. Let there be a red car in the future!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

So i just picked up another b5 a4...i had one in the past but wrecked it so i got a truck instead to use to tow my corrado around...that was about 2 years ago. 

This audi is a 98 with 97k on it. Got it for 3600$ not too bad. The car outside is immaculate and the motor is too except one thing...the turbo was going bad. So i talked him down from 3900$ to 3600$ and then a friend has a turbo in his garage i can grab for 50$ 

Questions are: 
How muhc does it cost for a k04 setup? Is it worth going with a k04 or just staying with the tiny pea shooter k03? 
HIDs in the OEM projects a bad idea? 
Same with the fog lights? I want them to be yellow with 4300k hid headlights 
Fixing the LED screen as it is completely blank... 
What is a good option for coilovers...i have Konis on my corrado but dont wanna drop 1300$ on the audi as it is a daily. 
Best perspective size wheels? 17 or 18" x 8-9in? 


















































Feels good to be back but damn this car is a lot slower than i remember :laugh: i hope its due to the crappy turbo. the car doesn't even have a boost gauge so thats gonna be one of my things to start off with.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Will be back in CT Dec 22-Jan1, maybe get some time in to get everything buttoned up? We shall see. Hopefully tax return = paint job this year. Ended up spending too much money on my audi (coilovers, wheels, tune, boost guage, brake job, regular maintenance) therefore corrado was shunned


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> Questions are:
> How muhc does it cost for a k04 setup? Is it worth going with a k04 or just staying with the tiny pea shooter k03? *(950-1200 for the turbo, injectors and software will set you back around 500)*
> HIDs in the OEM projects a bad idea? *(Get some Euro lights)*
> Same with the fog lights? I want them to be yellow with 4300k hid headlights *(Dont see an issue here*)
> ...



Looks nice, rare to see a white 1.8T B5 :thumbup:


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesome work!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys, it would be a lot better and done if i didnt live 12hrs away from her. 

Anyways, here are the only pics i have of my Audi...this was before i adjuste the coilovers...right now currently at 23.25" GTF on the front


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Good news, 

my car will be headed to Caste Performance in Norwood NJ mid february to get the wiring harness completely redone and do a coolant tank setup that was fabricated for DWI_GTI. From there it should be smooth sailing on getting the car driving....but paint/bodywork is another story :screwy::laugh:

Tim


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice pick up man. Corrado is lookin good too!!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks casey,


here are some more pics of the car that i had taken recently.


----------



## BrownSoda (Mar 21, 2004)

Don't care about the Audi, want to see Corrado updates. I are disappoint


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

There nothing to update unfortunately until i get it over to CSP in February. 

After that it will just sit for a few months until i can get it down to Wilmington NC where i live now, or till i get $$ to send it to a body shop. 

Thats why its called my One Day build thread... because one day it will get done!


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

Do you have any pictures of where you ran the wiring harness


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I drilled a hole in the floorboard near the peddles for the obd2 harness. With my lugtronic setup i put the ECU in glovebox and ran the wires down the fender lining and mounted. That way i wont have to worry about the wires under the carpet near my feet :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

So this has been a long time coming, back from the dead reply. 

Car was supposed to go to CasteSystems Performance in Feb for the wiring harness and work done, but as life goes, things came up. I did just recently get a sizable raise that will allow me to spend some money on her.

Just got off the phone with them today and car will be delivered around 5/17-6/1 in order to get the tucked harness made so i can FINALLY ship it down to NC in order to finish the body work and what not that needs to be done. 

I will update again once the car is actually at CSP in May. I am beyond excited as it has been 3 years now since i've driven her! :laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Schmidts are for sale: 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6021659-FS-Schmidt-Modernlines-4x100-et25-16x9-06606


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Off to CSP! First time this car has seen sunlight in years!


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

hi_racing said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!

After CSP is done with her, its time to get the DA and longboard out again and finally finish those fenders and get her painted.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Untitled by 1broknrado, on Flickr


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Putting the planks to work right there!

Looking forward to seeing this car local, should be a good summer.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Yareka said:


> Putting the planks to work right there!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this car local, should be a good summer.


Thanks Kevin! Hopefully be at Juan's place sooner than later too!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

No pics yet, but car is at CSP still.

Got wired up with some 630cc injectors for boost prep (eventually).


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Keep it going Tim :thumbup:

Did Juan ever get ahold of you?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

No he has not. Its ok however as i wont be in NC but 5 more days.

I got a job in NYC on Wall Street as an accountant and move there on Jun 29th. I will however be selling my audi and putting all of the funds into the Corrado


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Congrats!

I'm sure the corrado is excited :laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Talked to James at CSP today. Still doing the wiring. Been busy from WF prep. I'm hoping to get it back by my birthday weekend (July 30th)... would be an awesome gift to be able to drive her for my birthday! 

Until then... more :beer:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Short Runner Intake purchased and is being sent to CSP to finish up the wiring for a clean install. Can't wait, so excited!


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

longest build thread ever, but a good read. So impressive that you have been slowly working on it for YEARS! Hope its finished soon!


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

What is crazy is that "back in the day" I have actually seen this Rado moving about under it's own power...glad to see you are chipping away still...Rome wasn't built in a day (or year) haha :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Haha this car I will never give up on. It has been QUITE some time but I love this car and would never get rid of it. Things got tough and sloppy for a while because I tried to cut corners when I was in college because funds were low, but now that I have a real job and paying back my debts from school I have been better at budgeting and slowly putting money into the car again. 

When i get the car back around h2o time from CSP, it will have a completely new harness for the whole engine and lighting. I will NEVER have an issue with fan relays, or RPM tach, or Speedo, or something stupid not working because of a wiring issue. Only a few things to sort out with the coolant system and figure out why the brake system is not working either and we should be good to go! 

Yes, the car is very ugly as I was in the middle of doing the fenders and body work on the car when i threw my back out, then ran out of money. But once I fix the brakes, and coolant system, savings begin for the paint job! I really don't want to throw it on a CC to just get it paid, but I am trying everything to possibly do get her painted and drivable for spring 2014. 

Its been a long road, but this one will need some TLC, foot massages, and maybe a mani pedi before shes gorgeous again and road ready. Definitely not going to the crusher!! :beer: 

edit: I hope to one day change my vortex name to 1doperado instead of 1broknrado too :laugh::laugh::laugh: jk.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Ordered: 

4.0bar FPR to support the 630cc injectors
16v passat upper radiator hose
mk3 radiator
new power steering lines to mount the custom coolant tank

Hopefully getting the car back soon so I can actually work on it myself. Go over all the nuts and bolts and tie up any loose ends. It's been brought to my attention MANY bolts are missing from the fenders and rad support, so I will be sure to check everything o the front end to double check that everything is tight.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

For those running the 24v/r32 HPA short runner intake with an OBD2 TB (lugtronic standalone) what are you doing about the TB clip? It seems to be hitting the Coolant flange. I think maybe putting a phelonic intake manifold spacer on there would help clear just those few MM needed to get a clip on?? Also looks like I will have to run the 12v vr6 thermostat in order to clear the TB


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

I had a similar issue trying to run the 24v housing on my rado, since the 02m shift bracket hit the 12v housing(until I figured out I could use a really aggressive short shifter to make it fit). So you probably could run the 12v housing, hopefully you have one laying around to mock it up. If not let me know and I can send you one.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Yea the guys over at CSP had a mk3 laying around that they put in. 

Also since the ISV is built into the obd2 TB, it was hitting the flange due to the increase in size. If only the clip was located at a different spot it would have worked fine . So i had to order a 70mm Edelbrock TB and use a regular ISV in order to get everything to fit. Eventually when i get some more cha-ching i will have a better SRI made so i can use the 24v plastics instead. 

Bringing some american muscle onto my VW with edelbrock :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's "One Day" Project Build Thread*

Got some pics from the shop today









Hopefully picking her up in the next week or two.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

you gonna throw your back out again doing something you have no idea how to do or are going to keep shelling out cash to have a car built?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's "One Day" Project Build Thread*

Yes because paying a shop to make a wiring harness for a standalone is shelling out cash to have my whole car built :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Stumbled upon a video on IG of CSP getting it running and idling beautiful...the excitement is starting to sink in!

Also was back at my parents' house this weekend and finally met and talked with the body guy I think I am going to go with. He too is a corrado owner and seems to take pride in his work. Also the car I saw that he did do looked great! Agreed on penciling me in for February, however that depends if the IRS screws me this year because of switching jobs...we shall see.


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

^ Nice build:thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

ray32 said:


> ^ Nice build:thumbup:


Thank you :thumbup:

Spoke with James @ CSP yesterday. Apparently my ECU wasn't picking up crank signal, but when they put in a spare ECU it fired right up. So sent ECU back to Kevin Black to get fixed. 

Car will be coming home next friday which then I will do the finishing touches such as bleed braking, power steering, front end on, and coolant and hopefully take her down the street and back for the first time in 3 years! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's "One Day" Project Build Thread*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151797942679398

Video


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Well, got the car all together. All the fluids are in it. 

Had some issues with calibrating the wideband so it ran like poopy unless i unplugged it. also wouldn't come down to an idle...think the TB Idle screw needs to be adjusted a bit as well as the TPS sensor calibrated with ecu. 

Bled the brakes to find a busted rear hard line, so I will have to bring it to BNR probably to get all new hardlines run from the MC to all 4 corners. Might as well right? Jeez that saying is going to kill me. They will also do the tuning on it on the dyno and get some numbers. 

My exhaust is also rotted to ****, so I will go ahead and buy the MBS 3" exhaust and have to have custom hangars made in order to fit onto the g60 body. 

Got the Dubfelgen CCW reps 16x9 et15 all around with a 15mm spacer in the rear for 16x9 et 0. Looks great I think. Not bad for $500 wheels. They will serve their purpose as that is the size and offset I want to run when I buy some real nice wheels. 

Glad to say the car is coming along! It's been as complete as it has been in 3 years. Forward progress is always good, no matter how much further it needs to be done. I didn't get to drive the car down the street due to the tuning and brakes issue, but I did drive it onto the trailer 15ft away!!! Does that count!? :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

stupid double post.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's "One Day" Project Build Thread*











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*1broknrado's "One Day" Project Build Thread*

That bay and motor look good. I'd accent the motor with some black paint. It would really make it pop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*1broknrado's "One Day" Project Build Thread*

That bay and motor look good. I'd accent the motor with some black paint. It would really make it pop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

the mad conductor said:


> That bay and motor look good. I'd accent the motor with some black paint. It would really make it pop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When the car goes to the body shop and i pull motor out. I will be doing the chains, gaskets, and Powdercoating everything matte or wrinkle black. I've also contemplated going with a nice clean look and doing everything OEM silver looking...can't really decide yet. I got an oil leak around the rear main or timing chain covers right now. I just wanted to get it together and driving to know everything works and fits before I take it apart to make it pretty.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yesterday I had a few hours to play with the car. 

Got all the fluids in and the car running up to temp. Fans turned on at 90c so I'm going to adjust that a bit...also got the idle squared away. The only thing that I can't get to work properly is the Wideband O2 Calibration. I think it may be a bad sensor because I can't get it to heat for the life of me. Turned on the testing output channels and still didn't get it to turn on. 

Only thing left is to bring the car over to a shop to have the brake lines redone and get a tune. Can't wait a few more months to get this thing on the road! Going to try and get the videos up onto the computer.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Need ot have 3" exhaust made because my old one rotted to ****. Can't decide to go with a Pro XS borla or XR-1, any suggestions?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Ordered my 3" Borla XR-1 muffler to be put in by BNR Motors sometime in the coming month or two.  

I'm hoping the single muffler won't give me any drone. It will be really loud, but not restrictive at all (boost prep), therefore eliminate the congestion that may cause drone. Is my thought process correct on this?


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

if this is a "juan" intake manifold, where can a guy indeed of such product get in touch?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

jettalvr41 said:


> if this is a "juan" intake manifold, where can a guy indeed of such product get in touch?


It's not. Its a HPA Clone manifold. 

He isn't too hard to get in touch with, look up M20 Motorsports. They are in NJ i believe and he works there. If he hasn't changed his username, its "Juan8595"

https://www.facebook.com/M20Motorsports


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Nick_2.8L said:


> longest build thread ever, but a good read. So impressive that you have been slowly working on it for YEARS! Hope its finished soon!


:beer::thumbup:
p. 22


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

New wideband sensor ordered as well as new bolts for the fenders and rad support. :thumbup:


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

jettalvr41 said:


> if this is a "juan" intake manifold, where can a guy indeed of such product get in touch?



pm me if you need to contact m20


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

Great build thread bro!!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Thanks bud. Its been a long time coming with a TON of setbacks from college and starting out my career etc etc. This is the year I'll be able to put some miles on it though!


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

Need ot have 3" exhaust made because my old one rotted to ****. Can't decide to go with a Pro XS borla or XR-1 said:


> I have a bola pro-x and I loved it in my old VR6-T setup. It sounded so sexy.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

dri0514 said:


> I have a bola pro-x and I loved it in my old VR6-T setup. It sounded so sexy.


got a video??


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Off to BNR Motors next monday for 3" vband exhaust and all brand new brake lines from the MC to all 4 corners :thumbup:. Will probably have them do a quick street tune just to see if its running really poorly. Don't want to spend a ton of cash on a full tune until i have everything I need.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's "One Day" Project Build Thread*

Brake lines are being run. Waiting on new SS lines from ECS to complete and the piping to come in for the exhaust










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's "One Day" Project Build Thread*

3" exhaust in the works. Can see the brake lines a bit better here










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's "One Day" Project Build Thread*

Almost done with the wookie noise maker










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Video of exhaust: Not the best quality, but I will make one next weekend when I start driving it.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I seriously can't catch a break with this car. 

I was supposed to pick up the car last Saturday, but couldn't because the brake line fittings were leaking so they had to reorder. In the mean time there was a small coolant leak that they wanted to address at the shop, so I said sure go ahead look into it. Come back to me today saying there is a hairline crack in the block near the transmission bolt and there is a water jacket right there, which is causing the leak. Going to try and stop the leak with some loctite or something. If they can't fix it, then i'll have to bring the block to a machine shop to see if they can even fix the leak. 

I seriously don't know when to call it quits with this car... its cursed. 

Come to my options of:

A) if block can be fixed, fix it
B) if it can't be fixed, buy r32 motor
C) scrap project and part it out.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

That is brutal.... but you've come far enough that IMO you shouldn't even consider parting it out.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't give up man, I've been there and ended up dumping the project and still regret it.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

It's one thing after another. I swear this car is cursed. Nothing ever goes the way it should.


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

1broknrado said:


> It's one thing after another. I swear this car is cursed. Nothing ever goes the way it should.


I think most of us here truly feel your pain. One day at a time, one issue at a time. You don't need to get everything done all at once.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> It's one thing after another. I swear this car is cursed. Nothing ever goes the way it should.


So was this one. I was the 3rd person to try and put it back on the road 

I went through two motors, then built one from the pan up only to have a defective pressure plate explode destroying everything in the engine bay including the built block... It ripped the tabs for the starter and front motor mount off the block.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

^^ i've seen pics of that car before! 

and that probably takes the cake on cursed cars haha


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Miss it so much, by far the most fun I've had behind the wheel. It was like an adult go cart.

It's been through two more people an is still not on the road.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's "One Day" Project Build Thread*

In light of my frustration, yet again, with this car. It's getting shoved back into the garage until I can source a good block, or find an r32 motor to swap in.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Is it the same spot that has issues on 12v motors if you use the wrong transmission bolt?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

TheBurninator said:


> Is it the same spot that has issues on 12v motors if you use the wrong transmission bolt?


Yes, the waterjacket near thermostat. 

The shop car is at is going to try what is said to do in this thread. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3768600-VR6-Tranny-Bolt-Coolant-Leak


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Woohoo. Great news, BNR was able to stop up the leak. It's only a temporary fix so i'm still looking for either an r motor or another block. Maybe I can get some miles on her just for fun! 

Super excited


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Purchased another 24v vr6 motor from High Body SLC on here. Should be swapping it out last weekend in May and possibly getting it tuned same weekend! Fingers crossed. Going to be a busyyyyy weekend!


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

good luck man... wish I could have swapped it in... just to much of a pita,... on top of me prob being the most indecisive person I know :beer:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

High Body slc said:


> good luck man... wish I could have swapped it in... just to much of a pita,... on top of me prob being the most indecisive person I know :beer:


No way man. I've been going back and forth for YEARS on what color to paint my car :screwy::screwy:


** I'm still not 100% sure what color.... :wave:


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

good news here (i think).


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

corrado-correr said:


> good news here (i think).


Good news :thumbup: 

New set of goals:

1) swap in motor in 2 weeks
2) get Kevin to do the tuning
3) spray bomb car one color so it isn't so ugly
4) drive to h2o
5) paint in spring time


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Bought a bunch of stuff from TDN Parts. Should have all my gaskets, seals, gasket maker, & replacement parts all set for next weekend's swap! 

Gettin excited!


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> Bought a bunch of stuff from TDN Parts. Should have all my gaskets, seals, gasket maker, & replacement parts all set for next weekend's swap!
> 
> Gettin excited!



Dont feel like reading but why the change of heart?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

eurosportgti said:


> Dont feel like reading but why the change of heart?


Emotional attachment to a car that i've had since 2006. 

Also the new car I wanted to get would cost me ~$150 a month in insurance compared to $300 for the year in the rado. I only get up to my parents' house every 6 weeks or so, so it would be a complete waste of money. 

I've also dropped the idea of trying to be super fast VRT badass car. I just want this car to be what a VW should be, a slow, low cruising beer getter. 

And to top it all off, I didn't want to deal with new cars and their MAFs and emissions, and CELs etc etc. Rado will be 25 years old in a few months = no more emissions/inspection! Less hassle and a TON cheaper.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> Emotional attachment to a car that i've had since 2006.
> 
> Also the new car I wanted to get would cost me ~$150 a month in insurance compared to $300 for the year in the rado. I only get up to my parents' house every 6 weeks or so, so it would be a complete waste of money.
> 
> ...




thataboy....Still build a vrt tho!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

eurosportgti said:


> thataboy....Still build a vrt tho!


Meh, million other things I'd rather buy first.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

I agree 100% get it rolling so you can enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> I agree 100% get it rolling so you can enjoy it :thumbup:


That's the plan! I need to re-fall in love with driving the car again that hasn't seen the road in years. That'll reignite the flame we once had :screwy::laugh:


----------



## acee_dub (Jun 12, 2008)

1broknrado said:


> Bought a bunch of stuff from TDN Parts. Should have all my gaskets, seals, gasket maker, & replacement parts all set for next weekend's swap!
> 
> Gettin excited!


Good luck with the swap! :thumbup:


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

damn, lots of bad luck with the car since the last I looked in here. I am glad to see your in higher spirits as of late though.:thumbup:

good luck with whatever you end up doing with it & making me feel bad for dumping tons of cash into a vrt.... haha


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the kind words. 

I'm hoping this is gonna be the time I can register it and drive it! All the new seals I got should take care of the coolant leaks, brake booster for the brake issue, and new motor for the knocking. Just need to hopefully get Kevin to do some log tuning for me on the weekend. If not I may have to contact a local tuner and see if he can do a quick street tune to pass emissions on Sunday. 

Stay tuned  pun intended.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

A NA VR isn't slow. It'll still be fun. Good luck ahead with this. 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's "One Day" Project Build Thread*

Replacement motor has arrived! Big thanks to Matt (high body SLC).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's "One Day" Project Build Thread*










My brother making progress on pulling engine. Should have new one in there tomorrow. Tidy ends up Friday. And logs on Saturday with Kevin 

:thumbup: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

1broknrado said:


> Purchased another 24v vr6 motor from High Body SLC on here. Should be swapping it out last weekend in May and possibly getting it tuned same weekend! Fingers crossed. Going to be a busyyyyy weekend!


Really happy to see you are sticking with this project. I wish you smooth sailing from here on out!



1broknrado said:


> Good news :thumbup:
> 
> New set of goals:
> 
> ...


FTFY


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's "One Day" Project Build Thread*

Motor almost read to come out









Pulling motors is easy with only a few hand tools lol









New and old motor waiting to have parts swapped between each other 









Nasty sludge found in intake side of head. Has 125k miles on it. Gonna do best to clean out the intake side with a rag and kerosene. Then seafoam the crap out of it on the highway and change oil again. Hopefully cleans up really well. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

That is not bad for 125k. My Wife's TSi has 98k and I did a complete cleaning at 40k when the intake mani went and then again at 90k when I had to do other crap. It was insane the buildup both times...

Don't use Kerosene. You will be wasting your time. I tried tons of stuff and the best is Berryman's B12 Carb cleaner. Make sure valves are closed and do those cyls. Spray, soak, pick away then use a shop vac or alike.

GM also makes a cleaner that is suppose to work really good.

They will come out like brand new with a bit of patience...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's "One Day" Project Build Thread*

Thanks for the tip. I'll do my best. Can you tell me what else I should clean since you've done it before? Do I need to clean the cams and valves? Or just clean out the intake holes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Just the intake Valves/ports. 

The port buildup is not Sludge (in the sense of a sludge motor where someone didn't change oil regularly) but rather a necessary evil of PCV and direct injection (i.e. no longer spraying fuel into the ports and washing out PCV oil mist, etc). 

There "should" be no sludge build up anywhere else unless the PO never changed the oil.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'll be taking the cover off just to be sure haha. 

Also will be buying a catch can setup soon, so I shouldn't have to worry about any more intake gunk.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> I'll be taking the cover off just to be sure haha.
> 
> Also will be buying a catch can setup soon, so I shouldn't have to worry about any more intake gunk.


LMK if u need one made


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sent you a text foooo


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

motor went in great. swapped the master cylibder and brake booster as well so now i have brakes

took her on maiden voyage. motor is 10x better than old one. runs quieter and doesnt leak! so happy no coolant leaks and such haha

tomorrow consists of cleaning up the garage and doing some logs with kevin. recalibrated my o2 sensor and sent the idle log. still running really rich. lots of fuel to be taken out of the tables.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

Really happy to know this car will live on!!! i need a ride though!

Motivated me to finish the rabbit in the garage... 

you still planing on going to H20?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Trict GTi said:


> Really happy to know this car will live on!!! i need a ride though!
> 
> Motivated me to finish the rabbit in the garage...
> 
> you still planing on going to H20?


Thanks man, hopefully drive it to your wedding this weekend if I can get the windows to roll down :banghead:

Planning on going, have to see how many vaca days I have left though before I commit to going.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's "One Day" Project Build Thread*










Fresh tank of 93 fuel on her maiden voyage. 8 successful miles without any hiccups. Just need to figure out why my coolant on dash is reading all the way hot when my ecu says it isn't. Probably just needs a resistor soldered into the line. 


Also can't figure out why my windows don't roll down. Can anyone send me pictures of the connectors for the windows and what fuses to check?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Having some issues. Voltage is reading low, TPS isnt responding and all my analogs are flat lined. 

My brother is going to load a new MAP onto the ECU and see if that fixes the issue. If it doesn't then double check all grounds/power wires to be sure they are all plugged in securely. I'm hoping its just a fluke with a bad MAP, or it's an easy fix if a ground wire has a dirty connection.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> Having some issues. Voltage is reading low, TPS isnt responding and all my analogs are flat lined.
> 
> My brother is going to load a new MAP onto the ECU and see if that fixes the issue. If it doesn't then double check all grounds/power wires to be sure they are all plugged in securely. I'm hoping its just a fluke with a bad MAP, or it's an easy fix if a ground wire has a dirty connection.


I'm not sure why this is happening but it happened to me twice this weekend. I found if I turn the car off, take key out, and restart it the issue goes away. 

Put around 200 miles on her so far with the new motor and Kevin workin on the tune. He keeps getting it better and better each time. Tried to pass emissions but failed visual inspection as I have no CAT installed. I may just ride it out till January as the car is exempt from emissions then unless I can find someone who will turn a blind eye to it. 

Still can't get the windows to open. Power is going to the doors as my mirrors and door locks work. Sunroof opens so that was my only source of ventalation, but I was so happy to drive the car i didn't care how much I was sweating in that oven! haha 

Felt amazing to finally drive the car after so long. It was surreal at first just because it's been so long! :screwy::laugh:eace:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's "One Day" Project Build Thread*






http://youtu.be/T4kIskQlsH4

Little video on the highway. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

Hell yea man! Good to see if moving again!


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

Have you checked to see if the motors are still good or if the window switch is still working? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Trict GTi said:


> Have you checked to see if the motors are still good or if the window switch is still working?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I checked to make sure there was power at the door and the fuses were good on the main fuse block. I didn't have time to do anything else...hopefully next weekend when I'm up there again I can check the actual switches.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

CTCORRADOKID said:


> Hell yea man! Good to see if moving again!


Thanks! It's been a long time coming haha. Should have just stuck with that 12v motor and I could have just swapped a new one in and called it a day!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Bump this back up. 

Can't seem to figure out why my windows still arne't working. I checked the rear lights are working and the fuse above the fuse box is good. I also noticed that the switch for the side mirrors is kind of "touchy" for lack of better words. Sometimes it works to adjust the mirrors, other times it doesn't, not sure if this could be a root of my problem being a low power current going to the doors? My power door locks also work, so this rules out the window control module in the rear correct? Also the wing went up and has not gone back down since. Not sure if anything window wise is connected to that. My sunroof also works (tilt/slide). 

Any tips or tricks on what to check next??? 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Finally had a chance to work on the car. Got a LOT done! 

After 6 hours of pulling apart the interior and testing and retesting wires and fuses and switching window modules, I got the windows to work. Apparently there is a plug about 5 inches away from fuse block position d9 that runs power to the window accessories which was unplugged. That explain why my reverse lights worked and everything worked connected to that fuse # 14 and not the windows! Such an easy fix but took HOURS to figure out. 

Also got my wing working again - sadly it goes up fine, but coming back down its reallllly sluggish so I unplugged the fuse in hopes of it not breaking. Need to take it apart and clean it out. 

Also got my headlights working again as the HID pin broke so only 1 headlight worked. But I think I might be ditching them and going with just OEM bulbs to avoid attraction from the police at night time. HIDs in Euro lights = attention grabber at night time.

Picked up a SLC radiator support and front bumper to complete my SLC front end conversion, looks so good now! What a difference the g60 vs vr6 front end makes! Should have just bought an SLC from the start :laugh: 

Ordered my black light/UV bulb replacements, spoonfed gauges, flourescent red paint for my needles, and an stole an office binder separator for the red overlay. Can't wait to finish the cluster in the mean time! 

... now its just a waiting game to strip it down and send it to the body shop in March. Believe you me when I say I am counting down the days and beyond excited! Long time in the making but the finish line is ALMOST there!


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

Good work man.. I feal like I owned some big parts on that car... solid too finally meet


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

High Body slc said:


> Good work man.. I feal like I owned some big parts on that car... solid too finally meet


Wells the front end and the motor were at one time yours. I feel like I give you all my money! Haha.

Yes I agree, nice to finally put a face to the name!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

So I am trying to diagnose this weird noise coming from my car. I am not sure if its a bad throwout bearing or a sign I need to do the timing chains. You can hear it at IDLE only. When you rev up the motor it goes away. 

I also pressed in the clutch and the sound did not go away, therefore causing me to rule out a bad throwout bearing. Any stabs?


Also - in the video is the color spray out of the final color choice for my car. No, I won't tell you what hte color is, but yes it does have a TON of orange pearl in it so it will be very pretty and colorful in the sunlight  Can't wait till March 2015 when she goes to the body shop for a full color change and loads of custom body work


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

So I've gotten few responses from local friends:

1) ring gear on LWFW
2) chains/guides
3) bad oil passage causing low oil pressure at idle
4) throw out bearing ( i think not because it doesn't go away when clutch is pressed in)



Any help would be great. Not sure how to diagnose issue either...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

bump??


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Well now that the car is 25 years old and emissions exempt and an antique, my old man is going to go to DMV and register the car for me in the next few weeks. I'd do it myself but its still in his name and easier to keep it that way...

In the next 2 weeks, the car will be going to BNR motors in Meriden to have an intake pipe made in order to be able to put a filter on the intake manifold. Probably do something that resembles IC piping and place the filter in front of the radiator. I doubt I will ever go turbo anymore as my interests have changed, but if they come back, then I should be able to just drop the filter and with some minor cutting, put an IC on the end instead. 

While Rose is at BNR, the power steering lines are leaking and will be addressed and finally the tune will be finished. I don't have the time to spend with Kevin sending logs back and forth, so I think I would like to have someone else just throw it on the dyno and finish the tune so I don't have to worry about it anymore. 

In about 6-8 weeks, Rose will be going BACK to BNR to have the paint and body work done. Things included are finishing the pulled fenders, shaved rear bumper, shaving the drop rails on the top, antenna, and rear wiper. I've picked the final color, its a cranberry red orange pearl. I found some pictures online of the color that someone posted which shows the light variations perfectly. I had BNR do a spray out a few months back and fell in love with it instantly. I hope others like it as much as I do. 

So here are the pictures of the color, and one last picture of Rose in her ugly duckling stage. Spring 2015 has a lot coming for me that i've been working on for YEARS. The project is coming closer to being drivable and beautiful, it's been a long time coming for this project. 


*Cranberry red when it isn't in the sun:*









*Orange hue to it with change of lighting:*


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Love the color choice!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks! I'm excited to see it on the whole car.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Excellent color choice Tim! 

Figure out what the noise was?, sounds like chain/guide slap to me.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks kevin. I haven't figured it out yet. Car has sat in that spot since June. Once I get her on road in a week or two I'll be able to diagnose issue better 

Would I be able to just change the upper guide out with the trans on or would it be like a 12v and have to pull trans off? I am unfamiliar with the 24v as I haven't cracked one open yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fast=Neverreckless (May 6, 2014)

Tim, amazing work and dedication..seriously! I just spent the last 15 mins reading this thread and I respect the humility and car looks good! Its funny how all/most Corrado owners incl me would rather not even drive the beauty untill its 95-100% right...just one of those things with one of those kinda cars. 
Hope you do boost her so you can fly through those rpm's ) or at least get the itch again lol...which I'm pretty sure you will and dude you're in CT, love to see some of the work and get a few ideas. I am currently dealing with :banghead:and boosting a G60 12v VR swap I did.. stock chipped management with a big ass turbo.. About to pull it out again to refine a few issues and mounts after getting more knowledge. So yesss SPRING 2015 will be fun!! 
I know I'll be blowing up a few things so and probably going 24v 02m next...hence me coming across your thread.
I'll keep following, looking forward to updates

Ben


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words. You will be seeing this car on the roads this summer. My goal to get car back from body shop in order to attend Staggered with it.

Just shoot me a PM if you have any questions, I'd be more than happy to help! 




Also - had a chat with my dad again this weekend. Said he isn't going to register car because he thinks it's dumb to pay for insurance and registration for the car for 2 months to sit at the body shop. He is entirely right, saves me about $80-100 in insurance money for two months, so I'll be trailering it up to the shop this weekend. I really wanted to drive the car up there, but logically it's not the wisest decision.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Dropped Rose off at the body shop Friday. They said approximately two months to finish the body work and paint. It's going to feel like an eternity probably. But the hunt for body seals and such starts now!

WTB: Outter window seals for driver/pass side, mirror gaskets, and the seals that go inside the door on the body. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

1broknrado said:


> WTB: Outter window seals for driver/pass side, mirror gaskets, and the seals that go inside the door on the body.


I believe these are all still available from VW. Pricey, I'm sure, though with a fresh paint job worth it.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

theprf said:


> I believe these are all still available from VW. Pricey, I'm sure, though with a fresh paint job worth it.


I would imagine so. Going to be hitting up Zeb for a bunch of stuff.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Can't wait to see the results :thumbup:
Zeb :thumbup:

Also, VW Corrado Dome Light Door Switch Seal
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Corrado-...sories&fits=Model:Corrado&hash=item3cd63b8cde

You may find other bits you need at the store: http://stores.ebay.com/NK-AUTOMOTIVE-USA/_i.html?_nkw=corrado&submit=Search&_sid=884348761


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

JDCorrado said:


> Can't wait to see the results :thumbup:
> Zeb :thumbup:
> 
> Also, VW Corrado Dome Light Door Switch Seal
> ...



Thanks :thumbup: 

I sent Zeb an email for the Scapers, the door jam seals that are inbetween quarter and the door, and the side mirror gaskets. I am ordering the vintage rubber rear glass seal soon and will be using the Honda front windshield trim. I am not sure what else Zeb will have for me to buy. I am shaving the roof rails too, so no need for those!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Going to look amazing painted! Love the colour choice- are you doing the engine bay too?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Unfortunately not. 

My reason being is since just the exterior will be such a huge project and expense with the condition its in, I want to wait and do the engine bay and motor at same time. I also am having the body shop use the best clear they have which was around 600$ for the gallon. No expense being spared on the exterior of the car. I can just leave the hood shut for a season. When I do the engine bay, I can powder coat everything, clean it up nicely, polish etc etc which will be a fortune in itself. Simply don't have 15k to drop on paint/body for whole car, engine bay, and refresh engine at once. Have to do it in steps. It also gives me something to look forward to work on in the future.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

1broknrado said:


> Unfortunately not.


That makes sense, it would be a huge project to do both at once. Are you going to put some clear paint protection film on the front when it is painted? Depends on the mileage you put on it but there are some new self healing films that I would put on a paintjob of that expense.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

JamesS said:


> That makes sense, it would be a huge project to do both at once. Are you going to put some clear paint protection film on the front when it is painted? Depends on the mileage you put on it but there are some new self healing films that I would put on a paintjob of that expense.


I am going to look into a clear bra for the front bumper and seal that completely. Haven't decided on the nose or fenders however. The guys at the shop were talking about a new 3m product that sprays on instead of roll... Have you heard about this product?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's &quot;One Day&quot; Project Build Thread*

My dad called me monday, told me he was moving stuff around in the garage and dropped my Pass side Ecode and broke the lens :banghead::banghead:I had put it out of the way in the "summer" section of the garage so no one would touch them or my french fogs. Oh well that didn't work out well...

I was talking to Zeb ordering my window scrapers, gaskets, seals and what not for the paint job, and he had SLC French Ecodes, brand new...so I bought them :wave::wave: I didn't expect to be buying French SLC ecodes to go with my french fogs. I am beyond excited to get these on the car after paint! 

I am going to be fixing my pass side g60 ecode and then selling them to recoupe some of the cost of the new lights. PM me if you are interested in them, fixed or broken.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Those lights are going to look awesome!

I have heard of but have no experience with that 3m spray on protection. It is interesting but doesn't look as durable long term as some of the new self-healing films. Would be good for temporary protection for road trips though.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Sitting at the shop waiting to be beautified. Will be started after a cabrio paint job is finished and the r32t is wetsanded and buffed 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krazeteggie (Jan 29, 2007)

If we have to, overnight some parts from Japan.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Bought a brand new front bumper lower grill with tow hook caps from SLAW.  So glad I could find that, really changes the whole appearance of front end with a proper grill. Spending wayyyy too much money on seals and replacement parts, but it will definitely be worth it in the end

Also bought his roof moldings, rear hatch hinge caps, and the door seals that I was looking for... I think that's every seal and molding I need to replace for this paint. Ughh, that hurt really bad. $$$$$


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's &quot;One Day&quot; Project Build Thread*

Gained some motivation towards the project and finally put together my DDI revise LCD red film kit as well as my spoonfed backlit gauges.


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

This one will be superclean after paint!
I belive arz tuning have the gasket for the doors !


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Oekern said:


> This one will be superclean after paint!
> I belive arz tuning have the gasket for the doors !


Thanks bud. I can't wait till it's done either. 

I ended up getting the door seals from Dave Pastor from SLAW :thumbup:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Those gauges are on point. Love em


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Checked on progress at the shop. Just started working on her last week. Lots of snow had them behind about 2 weeks. Estimated to have color sprayed on car first or second week in April










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Figured I should post this here as well for a little keep sake. I really enjoy this time hop app!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

She was pushed into the workshop finally. Full speed ahead on metal work this and next week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

Strange how fast 7 years fly by. 7 years in 9 days since I bought mine. 
I´m looking forward to the new painted pics :beer:
Such a sweet engine bay !


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Work getting done on the rear quarters. All of the old paint will be coming off, don't be alarmed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Oekern said:


> Strange how fast 7 years fly by. 7 years in 9 days since I bought mine.
> I´m looking forward to the new painted pics :beer:
> Such a sweet engine bay !


I agree! It'll be 9 years for me on July 29th.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Bumpers are in primer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

This makes me wana paint my rado. I forgot which color are you goin with? 


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, it's going to be beautiful. Makes me want to sell the purple one and paint the green one.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Dimmu said:


> This makes me wana paint my rado. I forgot which color are you goin with?


I haven't said the exact color yet until it's painted. It took me a lot of effort and resources and calling in favors to get this paint color and code from across the pond. I will once its done.



theprf said:


> Yeah, it's going to be beautiful. Makes me want to sell the purple one and paint the green one.


I agree! I believe in maintaining one project car VERY well, than to have two mediocre ones.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

1broknrado said:


> I agree! I believe in maintaining one project car VERY well, than to have two mediocre ones.


It's more like two great ones, one OK daily driver, and one that's "man am I ever going to get this finished".


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Haha. I've been in that stage for about 4 years now. Is this thing ever going to be finished. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Awesome to see that you've stuck with this for so long. Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Started following you on Instagram, btw.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

PSU said:


> Awesome to see that you've stuck with this for so long. Can't wait to see it painted.


Thanks man. It's been tough and i've considered quitting many times. I can't wait to finally see it painted and "pretty much" done myself! Couple more weeks till she gets some color on her. 

Thanks for the follow, I followed you back as well.


----------



## Spoolin2Liter (Sep 10, 2014)

Awesome. just read the whole thread.

I got a Corrado 8 months ago and am currently fixing previous owner fuxxups in the wiring. He cut a lot of corners building it. this is an inspiration to me. I would loooove to have a 3.6 motor swapped in. I just would have to figure out how to piggy back the ECU into my current harness.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Spoolin2Liter said:


> Awesome. just read the whole thread.
> 
> I got a Corrado 8 months ago and am currently fixing previous owner fuxxups in the wiring. He cut a lot of corners building it. this is an inspiration to me. I would loooove to have a 3.6 motor swapped in. I just would have to figure out how to piggy back the ECU into my current harness.


Thank you, I appreciate it. I had in the past cut some corners that came back to bite me in the ass which is why I went with having a shop to work on it. All brand new wiring, paint, exhaust, brake lines, etc done by a professional because I didn't have the time or experience to make those essential things 100% correct and clean. I will obviously do smaller stuff once it's in a pretty good condition. But anything major I'll just leave it to a professional from now on. I will admit, I was young, dumb, and naive to think I could do EVERYTHING myself. Somethings are just better by people that do it on a daily basis in order to ensure it's correct. 

I'd love to have a 3.6 too, or even a 3.2, but the cost wasn't worth it to me to upgrade. Maybe down the line I'll upgrade to an r32 or even an R head swap. But for now I just want to drive it... it's been too long. 

Good luck to you! I hope it everything goes smoothly for you.

Best,
Tim


----------



## Spoolin2Liter (Sep 10, 2014)

1broknrado said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it. I had in the past cut some corners that came back to bite me in the ass which is why I went with having a shop to work on it. All brand new wiring, paint, exhaust, brake lines, etc done by a professional because I didn't have the time or experience to make those essential things 100% correct and clean. I will obviously do smaller stuff once it's in a pretty good condition. But anything major I'll just leave it to a professional from now on. I will admit, I was young, dumb, and naive to think I could do EVERYTHING myself. Somethings are just better by people that do it on a daily basis in order to ensure it's correct.
> 
> I'd love to have a 3.6 too, or even a 3.2, but the cost wasn't worth it to me to upgrade. Maybe down the line I'll upgrade to an r32 or even an R head swap. But for now I just want to drive it... it's been too long.
> 
> ...


I am constantly educating myself on the systems of cars and how they can fit together. but i think youre on to something with the pro route. if i ever put a 3.6 in the Rado I would most definately have someone else do the wiring for me. theres a good shop in PA that does tons of swaps and are Corrado guru's (MMI Concepts) in Bangor, PA. If i cant figure out the wiring in this thing its going to them.

I learned a lot working on my old 87 Jetta. It was my first big project and the engine still lives on in my 89 Golf. I switched chassis because it was cleaner and I wanted a hatchback again. The end result of your car will be an accumulation of everything you've ever done, learned, and fuxxed up on. Its humbling and exciting. i know exactly how you feel.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Spoolin2Liter said:


> I am constantly educating myself on the systems of cars and how they can fit together. but i think youre on to something with the pro route. if i ever put a 3.6 in the Rado I would most definately have someone else do the wiring for me. theres a good shop in PA that does tons of swaps and are Corrado guru's (MMI Concepts) in Bangor, PA. If i cant figure out the wiring in this thing its going to them.
> 
> I learned a lot working on my old 87 Jetta. It was my first big project and the engine still lives on in my 89 Golf. I switched chassis because it was cleaner and I wanted a hatchback again. *The end result of your car will be an accumulation of everything you've ever done, learned, and fuxxed up on. Its humbling and exciting. i know exactly how you feel.*


Couldn't have said it better myself. I had a shop called Caste System Performance in NJ do the wiring for me as they work directly with Lugtronic, so I knew they knew exactly what to do. They completely rewired the front part of my car from scratch. This includes the ECU wiring to engine, headlights, turns, etc. I also had them make it so my ECU controls my fan and fuel pump, cluster, and all other displays in order to accurately show what was being received by the ECU. It's probably my favorite part of the car to know I'll never have another wiring issue again. All brand new wiring with tefzel wrapped and shrink wrapped with all brand new connectors. Real piece of mind knowing it that.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's &quot;One Day&quot; Project Build Thread*

Stopped by the body shop and dropped off the color. It's Volkswagen firespark metallic from the scirocco R. They said it should be ready for pickup in 2-3 weeks


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I love that colour, it is going to look great!


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Standox is the good schit! Cant wait to see this color laid down Tim :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys. I did my best to spare no expense when it comes to this paint job. They are using a poly filler instead of 2k high build as well as standox base and i can't remember the name of the clear, but it wasn't cheap either.

Edit: It's Sikkens clear they are using.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't even imagine what this is costing you... I was quoted over $10k for bodywork & paint, and they would not have done half as much disassembly on my car. And my car really didn't need much bodywork. 
Incredible work, nice color choice. Hope to see it some day.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I would call up BNR in Meriden CT. Ask for Rich or Bear and tell them Tim sent you.

I promise they will give you a better price than $10k. I also pay cash, so that helps


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

I Think I am more excited to see this car all one color then I was my own corrado. :beer:


----------



## pako (Jul 29, 2004)

Subscribed! 👍
What are the make and specs of your wheels?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> I Think I am more excited to see this car all one color then I was my own corrado. :beer:


Should have some paint on her this week 



pako said:


> Subscribed! 👍
> What are the make and specs of your wheels?


They are CCW reps. 16x9 et 15 all around, and I run a 15mm spacer in the rear so final is 16x9 et 15 front and et 0 rear.


----------



## pako (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks! Those replicas look dope!
Currently I'm welding and prepping for paint my wife's mk4 2.8 4motion. Too bad the color will stay the same - Black Magic Pearl. I love the moment when you see your car in a new freshly laid color. Waiting forward to see yours 👍


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

For the price they couldn't be beat. I only bought them so when I had the paintjob done, the body shop had wheels to pull the fenders to. These are the specs I want to run whenever I buy a nice set of wheels. I hope to buy a new set of something later this year.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Some pics of the test panel we sprayed in different color sealers to get the right color











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

Pretty awesome !


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Love that colour!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the love guys! I have plenty more pics. I can't stop staring at it. If you google Firespark red, you'll see the gti that pops up. In some pics it's sort of orange in orders it's really red. That's exactly how it looks in person. Absolutely stunning color. Can't wait to have the rest of the pieces on and see it cut and buffed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabby18t (Feb 17, 2005)

ooo thats nice


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Crappy video but you can see the nice reflections from straight panels


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks great Tim :beer:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

DeckManDubs said:


> Looks great Tim :beer:


Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## Nastyboost35 (Mar 26, 2007)

Your rado is not broken anymore dude, you done pimped your ride...


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Super refreshing color, see you at H20 buddy :wave:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Nastyboost35 said:


> Your rado is not broken anymore dude, you done pimped your ride...


Think I should retire the name now? :laugh::laugh:



Yareka said:


> Super refreshing color, see you at H20 buddy :wave:


Can't wait. When are you cruisin up? Might as well tag along in the caravan. I just talked to Kyle about the condo situation, so as of right now I got no where to stay.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Getting close! Windows go in this week. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -KILLSWITCH- (Jan 21, 2013)

Again, rad color! I like the gold in it.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks! I can't wait to see it in a week or two when its all assembled, buffed, and outside in the sunlight!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Back from being detailed. Just needs front lighting and brakes fixed. Pick up on Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -KILLSWITCH- (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks great! I can wait till Sunday to see it in the sun ;-)


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Let's hope the weather is nice Saturday to put the dealer plate on her and go take some pics!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

so f'n awesome.


----------



## Nastyboost35 (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking awesome man, don't change the name ......it will break again soon.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

color looks good..


interested in your fan setup... what size fans are those? 12 inch? i was thinking about mounting mine like that when i redo my bay


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes dual 12" SPAL fans flipped to be pushers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's &quot;One Day&quot; Project Build Thread*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -KILLSWITCH- (Jan 21, 2013)

Yep. That's a sweet color!!!!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

It looks incredible


----------



## Nastyboost35 (Mar 26, 2007)

Definitely a badass color


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys  You really have to see it in person at h2o. It'll blow you away. I can never get the "true color" of this car in a picture. I'm going to have a professional photoshoot done in the next few weeks.


----------



## -KILLSWITCH- (Jan 21, 2013)

Nothing compares to whay it looks like in person, in the sun ;-)


----------



## Nastyboost35 (Mar 26, 2007)

Word


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Niiiiiice work dude!


----------



## NELB3 (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks like pure sex brother!! Amazing color !!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Well Monday I towed her from CT to Charlotte NC and today I bought a daily support vehicle and tow rig. Boy am I glad I FINALLY have my own attached garage where I can go tinker with my car. For the past 8 years it's either been in CT and I was in NC for school, or i was in NYC and it was at my parents house which was 2hrs away. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Looks great! Hopefully ill get to see it in person soon since youre only an ~hour away now :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Dude! Anytime id love to meet up. Me you and dennis could go for a nice cruise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new rig Tim :thumbup:


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

It´s awesome !
Congrats buddy. Well done :beer::thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

thank you all. Sadly already having issues with the daily. I think it needs a wheel bearing or ball joint. Going to jack it up tonight after work and see whats going on with it. And boy does she guzzle gas... a lot more than i had expected! It's okay I love every minute of driving Large Marge. 

On the other hand... i wish kevin would respond to my log emails so that I can get the car on the road and running better. Running way too rich for my liking at the moment. Ever since I had the cold air intake made for the SRI (before it was just sucking in hot air behind the radiator) she runs a lot richer and much more rough. He needs to get the cold start/idle in better condition before i really feel comfortable driving her around. It's killing me to wait!!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Big dodge trucks suck.. Lol I work on them all the time.

Bump your email to Kevin. He always responds to me. You can always adjust your afr table. What's the afr reading?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I jacked the truck up and inspected further. Me and my buddy couldn't find anything wrong with the suspension... our only guess is that the PO put a front leveling kit on and it wasn't realigned which is causing me excess road noise and abnormal tire wear on the outsides. Either camber or toe is off just slightly enough to cause the wearing but it still drives straight. All the other noises and concerns i had are just from driving a full framed truck with no weight in it. Hit a bump and the truck likes to dance a bit because there is nothing in it...also trucks dont seem to like to go past 65-70 which is why he is saying you really notice everything at that speed. Drives great around 50-60 but above that is really pushing it. 


And i've bumped my emails to him 3x now with the log file. Im sitting around .95 Lambda at idle which i believe it should be 1.00. He has the target set as .95 though so i think it needs adjusting. I'm not familiar enough with how to change the tables and do stuff, so i'm going to leave that to a professional because i don't want to ruin anything.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

1broknrado said:


> And i've bumped my emails to him 3x now with the log file. Im sitting around .95 Lambda at idle which i believe it should be 1.00. He has the target set as .95 though so i think it needs adjusting. I'm not familiar enough with how to change the tables and do stuff, so i'm going to leave that to a professional because i don't want to ruin anything.


0.95 lamba ~ 14.0 AFR, which is only a touch rich of where you probably want the car to idle at. You could surely idle the car leaner than that, but in my experience a slightly richer idle is a bit more stable, especially when it's hot outside, you're stuck in traffic and your fans kick on...

Also, you really won't/can't hurt anything by going in and making minor changes to your VE tables. Just make sure you save a copy of the tune BEFORE you apply any changes, so you can always go back to where you were before you started making changes.

Does VEMS have an autotune feature? With MS I just set my autotune targets and go drive the car...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Honestly, I'm a bit intimidated by tuning. I don't know my way around the system very well and i've read plenty up on tuning and such, but it's hard for me to fully understand what they're talking about until someone shows me in action. I believe it does have tune by statistics or something, but I have no idea how to set that and let it do it's thing. 

Why don't you come by and i'll let you play with it


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Also when I start her up and let her idle for a bit in the garage I have to open up all the windows and everything because it smells of raw fuel so bad it makes my eyes water. Typically I know it'll run a little run for the warmup enrichment, but it's never been that bad before and my old garage didn't have the windows for extra ventilation...just the 1 garage door. I may be a bit paranoid I guess, but I just want to finally enjoy the car and not break anything else. I need to get atleast 100 miles on her before it breaks again lol


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

kevin emailed me back saying he is on a trip and will do the tuning tomorrow  

looks like i'll be going to register and insure her tonight/tomorrow morning :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

1broknrado said:


> Honestly, I'm a bit intimidated by tuning. I don't know my way around the system very well and i've read plenty up on tuning and such, but it's hard for me to fully understand what they're talking about until someone shows me in action. I believe it does have tune by statistics or something, but I have no idea how to set that and let it do it's thing.
> 
> Why don't you come by and i'll let you play with it


That's definitely a possibility... I've had my Corrado parked all winter, but maybe after I do some maintenance and get it going again I can take a ride up your way :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Well. Kevin emailed me back but without a new config file. So I will follow up with him again today/tomorrow to see when he'll look at my file.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Worked on the car a bit this long weekend. Started to install all my collection of parts haha. New door studs, removed all my old window stickers, except for one because it has too much sentimental value to it, and installed my hardlines VC breather so it goes directly to the ground instead of inside my engine bay. Those door studs COMPELTELY change the way the door shuts. I wish I had replaced them soooo long ago. Shuts like a brand new door now. 

After that, I got her registered yesterday and took her for her first drive. 25miles round trip. Stalled a few times from too much draw on the battery. I had the lights on, blinker, and fans kicked on at idle so it shut down. Other than that it didn't over heat and ran pretty good! Sent some logs to Kevin to get the part throttle cruising better, but for the most part it drove nice!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow Corrado looks amazing!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
Great work.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

dri0514 said:


> Wow Corrado looks amazing!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> Great work.


Thank you! Now if I can get mine to be as reliable as yours, then i'll be happy! haha


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's &quot;One Day&quot; Project Build Thread*

Bought some detailing products and they arrived saturday morning. So I gave her her first bath, don't worry no wax or sealant yet as she's still outgassing. I do love the adam's products. They smell and work great! Then I took her to local meet called Cars & Clouds - has to do with Vaping but I could care less... I wasn't there for long as the croud it attracted was not my scene at all. The car was received really well and plenty people were checking it out and taking pics. 

During the wash session I found my sunroof isn't sealed properly, so I'll have to address that maybe tonight. I also tried to lower the coilovers in the front in the AM, but they were rusted a bit so I sprayed with PB Blaster and bought a pipe wrench last night. Try to adjust them again... hopefully I can break them free. I also noticed my ignition switch is acting up. Doesn't always start at first click of the key...not sure if its IGN related or ground/power wires, so I'll also be looking at all that stuff tonight as well. Radio still isn't wired in, so I'll go buy a solder gun and do that sometime this week. 

So glad to be able to work on her again


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Yesterday I lowered the front end about an inch and mounted my ECU and installed the knee bars for the first time in god knows how long. 

I was going to start tackling the Radio situation, but I think it might be in my best interest to remove whatever is in there and just run all new wires to the speakers. If I remove the AKTIV system ( there is a clip inside that the radio connector was plugged into) what affects will this have? Will this cause the power door locks to stop working?


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

1broknrado said:


> Yesterday I lowered the front end about an inch and mounted my ECU and installed the knee bars for the first time in god knows how long.
> 
> I was going to start tackling the Radio situation, but I think it might be in my best interest to remove whatever is in there and just run all new wires to the speakers. If I remove the AKTIV system ( there is a clip inside that the radio connector was plugged into) what affects will this have? Will this cause the power door locks to stop working?


You can just totally rip the aktiv system out and run new wires. I ran new speaker wires but left the aktiv wires intact- in retrospect I should have removed them.


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Omg just saw the pics on Instagram....nooo


----------



## Nastyboost35 (Mar 26, 2007)

It is looking awesome.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

chrism1 said:


> Omg just saw the pics on Instagram....nooo


Really bummed to see. I hope you can get it back on the road without too much trouble.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys. 

BNR Called, they have left over paint and a VR fender, so they are going to work on that this week or next and get it pulled and painted. 

I'm about to order new rotors and pads, oil pan, and start to search for a replacement wheel.

Hopefully back on the road in a month or two.

The double whammy was my gf showed up in my truck to bring tools to get the wheel back on, and the daily's radiator started pissing coolant. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Some pics of the carnage. Local VW owner that just moved down from Frederick MD - Jason Mudd - was also on the way to the local Charlotte GTG and stopped to help out. He also owns a Silver SLC Corrado. Huge thank you to Jason for helping me out with the situation and keeping my company for almost 3 hours waiting for the tow truck. 

Also pics of the damage to the hood and door. The front lip is toast, flat spotted rotor, and oil pan took a thrashing. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

do you know what happened yet? lugs back out, or...?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Yea lugs backed out. I lowered the front suspension and didn't use a torque wrench, used a breaker bar like I have for years. Never had a problem before. I felt the wheel wiggling a bit and I knew my tires weren't off balance. As I was slowing down to pull over the wheel came off. I 3 wheeled for a bit, then when I hit the breaks it shoved the face into the ground. Wish I just coasted to a stop >.< 


Bet your ass the next tool I'm buying is a proper torque wrench. No more breaker bar for me.


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

Feel sory for you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

1broknrado said:


> Bet your ass the next tool I'm buying is a proper torque wrench. No more breaker bar for me.


Woof, sorry man! Did you have the correct lug bolts for the wheels (conical vs. ball seat)? I was going to text you because I'm heading to Charlotte tonight, but then saw your update...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

leebro61 said:


> Woof, sorry man! Did you have the correct lug bolts for the wheels (conical vs. ball seat)? I was going to text you because I'm heading to Charlotte tonight, but then saw your update...


Yea they are correct. I also checked all my other lugs used the same process on all of them, they were all tight.

If you're free andw ant to stop by i'll be outside replacing the radiator in my truck, which also started pissing coolant last night as my gf showed up to bring tools in it. :banghead: That should only take an hour or so


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

At least no one got hurt, cars are fixable. 
Hope your luck with this thing turns around:beer:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> At least no one got hurt, cars are fixable.
> Hope your luck with this thing turns around:beer:


Thanks man. It's just so frustrating. I haven't even waxed it yet because it's in outgas period still. Now I need to get the door and hood repainted and not sure if my fender is going to match. The shop has left over paint and a fender, but the car isn't there to pull the fender to the wheel again and it was painted all assembled and walked, so the metallics laid the same. Hopefully they lay the same again. 

Car's back in the garage for a couple months. Need to save $$ to buy a set of wheels. Wasn't planning on doing that already, but since this accident I don't have a choice. I'll also probably take front end off, paint some parts and make it look pretty while she's down. 

Trying to keep my head up through this whole process and seriously couldn't do it without the loads of people that have reached out to help me... lot of people know how long i've been working on this car and it's so unfortunate this happened, but we can rebuild it, so that's the plan. 1 step at a time.


----------



## pako (Jul 29, 2004)

Feel for you 
Maybe you should change your nick name after all? 1nbroknrado might be better...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

picked up a new oil pan. Going to convert my 24v over to a 12v pan because the steel is much more durable. 

Also ordered new wheels just in time for h2o  Can't wait till they arrive and I put them on!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

What wheels are you going with? Any hints?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Just going to have to wait and see


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Got a little carried away with painting stuff. Thought it was just going to be intake manifold and valve cover... Well that escalated quickly haha. 

Also taking this time Togo over and replace any broken bolts and double check torque on them. Changing my power steering lines with new ones and misc other stuff to clean up my engine bay while I wait for the wheels and fender to show up. Also found the wire that was causing my car to not start very well every now and then. New battery ends have been properly installed and ground wire shouldn't be an issue anymore! 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

New parts arrived. Went to compress piston to install new pads and the seals popped on the Pistons also the slide pins on carriers were grooved and needed to be replaced. Ended up buying two rebuild fronts with hardware and carrier for $33.79 each before core charge! 

Painted my VC today too. Didn't spend too much time sanding it down so it doesn't look amazing, but it's better than before. I'll post pics once a it all done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Little project last night to check another item off the list. My mk4 coolant sensor (4 pin has ECU and cluster sensor on 1 sensor instead of 2) wasn't reading the temp correctly on my Passat cluster. This sensor was causing it peg out the max coolant temp on the cluster. After talking with Ben Zarp at CSP who wired my car and Szdego's investigation of why the coolant sensors would read differently on the cluster, we decided to swap out the mk4 sensor with the mk3 yellow ringed ABA sensor which has the ECU and Gauge reading in 1 sensor. Depinned the old clip, crimped on new ends properly, and installed a new boot on the clip. No soldering and hack jobs here! Confirmed the wiring worked correctly with the ambient air temp on the lugtronic read out (34C was about 92-95F in the garage).

Another item off the check list of little issues that have been bugging me! Still plenty more to tackle :banghead::banghead:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's &quot;One Day&quot; Project Build Thread*

Finished up disassembly and painting all my engine parts and REALLY love the outcome. Satin black was the choice I went with. 

Also received, painted, and installed my new girling 60 caliper and carriers. 

And lastly a teaser picture of my wheels - will be shipped to me pretty soon and mounted hopefully this weekend or sometime next week. Getting so close to driving! Only the Powersteering lines, mount PS bottle, paint the wiper assembly, and fix my sunroof is left. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KentGTiKR (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello, I like your thread and build you're onto.
Sorry if I missed it somewhere in thread, but what engine management are you running ? What's engine code?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

KentGTiKR said:


> Hello, I like your thread and build you're onto.
> Sorry if I missed it somewhere in thread, but what engine management are you running ? What's engine code?


It's a BDF 24v vr6 and I am running a VEMS standalone system.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Got her up and running last night after all the dis-assembly and oil pan replacement. No leaks anywhere, oil pans good, no vaccuum leaks on the manifold. Runs great! let the Autotune function in VEMS smooth out the idle a bit which worked wonderfully! Don't mind the power steering pump, it stopped whining after the fluid burped a few times. Also extremely happy that my coolant temp on cluster reads moderately correctly now. Before, the old sensors OHMs were off (mk4 sensor) so it was making the needle peg to as hot as it can go. Maxing out the needle. Now it reads about 20-30F HIGHER than it actually is...when my fans came on at 88C, the cluster was reading just about 220F, but 88C is about 190F. I think the only thing I can do to fix this is take the needle off and re position it. Anyone have any input?

Getting excited to get her back on the road...only things left now are to grease the spoiler tracks so it stops popping fuses and to figure out whats up with my sunroof leaking. I'll tackle that this weekend I think.


https://vimeo.com/136730499


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

1broknrado said:


> Some pics of the carnage. Local VW owner that just moved down from Frederick MD - Jason Mudd - was also on the way to the local Charlotte GTG and stopped to help out. He also owns a Silver SLC Corrado. Huge thank you to Jason for helping me out with the situation and keeping my company for almost 3 hours waiting for the tow truck.
> 
> Also pics of the damage to the hood and door. The front lip is toast, flat spotted rotor, and oil pan took a thrashing.
> 
> ...


This makes me cringe and cry all at the same time  Love the color and all the work you have done to the car!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks man. It's been a long time coming. Glad to see the finish line in the far far distance... still a LOT of stuff on my checklist to do before its "done"


----------



## KentGTiKR (Apr 17, 2008)

1broknrado said:


> It's a BDF 24v vr6 and I am running a VEMS standalone system.


I have AUE, which is the same as BDF, but found in EU market only. I was wondering what standalone system could I run so I would be able to control VVT. What about your situation regarding VEMS+VVT ? Which version do you installed ? Haven't you got any of issues ? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

KentGTiKR said:


> I have AUE, which is the same as BDF, but found in EU market only. I was wondering what standalone system could I run so I would be able to control VVT. What about your situation regarding VEMS+VVT ? Which version do you installed ? Haven't you got any of issues ? Thanks for sharing.


No issues with it. The tuner controls the VVT through VEMS settings. I believe its VEMS v3.3? I'm not 100% sure on that one but i believe that's the latest one out.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Engine bay all finished up painted Satin Black:









Test fit the wheels on the rear and fit pretty good, really won't know until the tires are on and its back on the ground









I was told the wrong ET's on the wheels and was anticipating running a 10mm spacer... well the ET was lower than expected and tried grinding down the caliper some where the wheels are hitting the caliper and carrier. The wheels sit exactly where i want them to...before the spacer and now i think it looks a little dumb in the front with too much poke.









Front with the 10mm spacer on to clear brakes









New fender showed up from the body shop on friday. Got that mounted up and gaps set.









Side by side comparison of the fender paint and door. Perfect match. You can also see my little battle scar from the accident 









Got the front clip fitted and adjusted the gaps on the front. Muscled this bumper around for like 5 hours. Couldn't get the bolts to catch properly and the brackets were a little bent causing issues ofcourse - can't expect anything to be easy.:banghead::banghead:









New keychain came in the mail:









Last up is to get the tires mounted tomorrow! So excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nastyboost35 (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good man, paint color looks spot on.


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

fantastic man!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

corrado-correr said:


> fantastic man!


Thank you. Now that I'm passed the out gassing period for the car, time to wash, clay, hand polish, seal, glaze then wax it for MAXIMUM shine  Going to be a long weekend :beer:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks amazing, classic wheel choice! :thumbup:


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Car looks great Tim!!!

I keep forgetting to send you the info on which Adams products to pick up to complete your collection. Regardless the car looks great, keep up the great work:thumbup:



Tyler


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

JamesS said:


> Looks amazing, classic wheel choice! :thumbup:


Exactly what I wanted. Period correct classic timeless looking wheel. Nothing fancy or flashy for me. Just the right offsets and a functional height lowered. No fender gap but not tucking tire. It's a drivable car :thumbup:



Radvr6T said:


> Car looks great Tim!!!
> 
> I keep forgetting to send you the info on which Adams products to pick up to complete your collection. Regardless the car looks great, keep up the great work:thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thank Tyler. I am going to try and just wash wax and clay it this week before cars and coffee. When it starts to cool down down here (NC still low 90s) I'll do a full seal, glaze, wax job on it.


----------



## jturnbull (Jan 21, 2008)

Needs more low opcorn:


----------



## KentGTiKR (Apr 17, 2008)

looks stunning, man 
Actually choosing RSs can not be wrong in almost all cases


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Gave her a wash and first ever coat of wax yesterday. Wow it brought the paint to a whole new level. Can't wait to bring it outside today after the wax job last night, makes her look wet <3 <3












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

looks good Tim :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you! I wish i could capture how majestically amazing the car looks in person with the coat of wax, iphone camera can only do so much ha.


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

Great work as always ! 
This is just so amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

First full tank of gas since I can't even remember when! 










Drove it to work


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

:what:


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Wow Looks great. Were are all the wires for the engine bay?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

VRT said:


> Wow Looks great. Were are all the wires for the engine bay?


Ran down the frame rails.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

I wish I was a paint guy, my car is such a dirt.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

VRT said:


> I wish I was a paint guy, my car is such a dirt.


I wish i was too, paid a TON of cash to get my car painted ha


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Sounds great Tim :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Noah. Wish i was headed to h2o this year just financially can't make it happen.


----------



## Nastyboost35 (Mar 26, 2007)

**** that **** bro, you finished your ride man. You already won!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

GF's mom got a clip of me and her dad cruisin back from the lake this weekend. I loveeeee this paint when the sun hits it.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

1broknrado said:


> Thanks Noah. Wish i was headed to h2o this year just financially can't make it happen.


Maybe you should be banned from the Corrado group then.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Golfatron3 said:


> Maybe you should be banned from the Corrado group then.


Lol. You definitely took that the wrong way man... I think we need to clean up the Corrado group from non corrado owners... you now fall into that category so I jokingly said to Kyle to ban you.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

1broknrado said:


> Lol. You definitely took that the wrong way man... I think we need to clean up the Corrado group from non corrado owners... you now fall into that category so I jokingly said to Kyle to ban you.


I didn't take it any way. How do you know I'm not joking? Can you read my tone?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Golfatron3 said:


> Maybe you should be banned from the Corrado group then.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Just ban people who haven't had their corrado's out longer then 10 yrs :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Couple pics from a few weeks ago that I forgot about on my DSLR.

Corrado BBS RS by Timothy Vitale, on Flickr

Corrado Rear End by Timothy Vitale, on Flickr

Corrado Front End-2 by Timothy Vitale, on Flickr


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

Tim, car looks awesome man! PS- saw this in the Twin VRT thread and laughed so hard I farted.







so thanks for that. :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

AceWaters said:


> Tim, car looks awesome man! PS- saw this in the Twin VRT thread and laughed so hard I farted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thanks man. Reddit is gold. The title of that thread was "MRW (My Reaction When) I eat the whole 1lb bag of skittles."

i was just looking at your thread last week too for the rear seat delete. Debating whether or not I want to do it with mine still as my rear seats are minty and I never put anything int he back anyway so I don't need the extra space...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Took some fresh pics with the beautiful sunset yesterday. 


Corrado Sunset-2 by Timothy Vitale, on Flickr

BBS RS in the Sun by Timothy Vitale, on Flickr

Corrado Sunset by Timothy Vitale, on Flickr

Corrado Sunset-3 by Timothy Vitale, on Flickr


----------



## Nastyboost35 (Mar 26, 2007)

Badass man, love the color. So do the instagram folks that post your pics with no credit. Ha ha


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Nastyboost35 said:


> Badass man, love the color. So do the instagram folks that post your pics with no credit. Ha ha


Ha it's all good man!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Got in touch with a new VEMS dealer/tuner. He completely redid my map to use the whole map. Prior it was only using a small portion of the map (turbo car map going to 250kpa). It was also running pig rich at idle and cruising which brought my mpg down to about 21avg. Now the car runs 10x better. The butt dyno thinks an easy 30hp was picked up in the tune and it doesn't WREAK of fuel anymore. It runs so much leaner and smoother, I am incredibly happy with the tune now and it pulls hard. Finally feels like the 24v motor i was expecting. Glad i got in touch with this guy and if anyone needs a VEMS tuner, please contact me and i will put you in touch with him.


----------



## Nastyboost35 (Mar 26, 2007)

1 step closer to 1fixedrado


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Nastyboost35 said:


> 1 step closer to 1fixedrado


LOL. It's become 1nitpickyrado :banghead:


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

awesome.


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

*FV-QR*

I am not a big fan of shaved bays but yours looks great!

i wish i had the money...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

So when are you selling out for a geriatric sports car?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

TheBurninator said:


> So when are you selling out for a geriatric sports car?


Soon as someone shows up with the asking price for my car :wave:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> Soon as someone shows up with the asking price for my car :wave:


You sure you can handle driving a Corvette? I hear it requires you to drive 5 under the limit everywhere and be bald. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> You sure you can handle driving a Corvette? I hear it requires you to drive 5 under the limit everywhere and be bald, with a *large gut and able to do the steering wheel shuffle*. :laugh::laugh:


FTFY


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> FTFY


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Can't forget the beer gut. That's why some corvettes have the fancy seats that have bolsters that lower when you shut the car off. The owners can't get out otherwise 

Timmy, make sure you get really pissed off when you get passed by anything too. That is a MUST for being a corvette owner.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Can't forget the beer gut. That's why some corvettes have the fancy seats that have bolsters that lower when you shut the car off. The owners can't get out otherwise
> 
> Timmy, make sure you get really pissed off when you get passed by anything too. That is a MUST for being a corvette owner.


:laugh:

Had a guy fly by me on the way to a C&C event with the classic stare down, went to play and he would have no part, tough guys lol. 

Not saying that all Corvette owners are like this, because I have run into plenty of awesome guys at the track that can really drive!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> Not saying that all Corvette owners are like this, because I have run into plenty of awesome guys at the track that can really drive!


I had no idea Corvettes could be fast until Wells took me out in his a couple years ago. They just need the right drivers :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

TheBurninator said:


> I had no idea Corvettes could be fast until Wells took me out in his a couple years ago. They just need the right drivers :thumbup:


I plan on being that driver. Velocity Yellow or Space Gray c6z06 - A&A Supercharger kit, a cam, and some e85 opcorn:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

TheBurninator said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Timmy, make sure you get really pissed off when you get passed by anything too. That is a MUST for being a corvette owner.












Will this look work? I call it... blue steel. :laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Probably one of the last pics I'll post in this thread. Snapped not too long ago on my iphone when I pulled it out of the garage after sitting for 6 weeks due to surgery.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

1broknrado said:


> I plan on being that driver. Velocity Yellow or Space Gray c6z06 - A&A Supercharger kit, a cam, and some e85 opcorn:


Now your talking!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> Will this look work? I call it... blue steel. :laugh:


I had some weed a couple weeks ago called blue steel. I made that face at my bud tender and asked them if it makes me ridiculously good looking :laugh::laugh:
And proceeded to make jokes about it being weed for ants.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

TheBurninator said:


> I had some weed a couple weeks ago called blue steel. I made that face at my bud tender and asked them if it makes me ridiculously good looking :laugh::laugh:
> And proceeded to make jokes about it being weed for ants.


Still waitin on some edibles. Paypal ready bruh


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

1broknrado said:


> Still waitin on some edibles. *Paypal ready *bruh


same :beer:


----------



## krazeteggie (Jan 29, 2007)

lol


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Spent about 7 hours detailing the exterior of the car this weekend. I started with a wash and dry, claybar, handpolish, and sealant. I still need to put a coat of wax over the sealant but I wanted it to fully cure/dry overnight so I'll probably get to doing that tonight. I was starting to get some minor swirling from washing the car a few times this year, which was the reasoning for the hand polish. This is the first time applying sealant to a car and I really like it. Im excited to see what'll look like after I put a coat of wax on top of this. 

Ill have to start detailing the interior sometime this week as well. 

Lastly went up the Raleigh to meet with Sue and Kevin. Scott needed the passenger side fender rail to weld into his car so we took a day trip up there sunday and saw Kevin's Ipanema rado at his house <3












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*1broknrado's &quot;One Day&quot; Project Build Thread*

Got a new rear parcel tray to replace my old one that had some nasty stains and burn marks. Also swapped out my plugs last night - they were long overdue. Going to retouch the tune and hopefully be able to smooth it out even further.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> Got a new rear parcel tray to replace my old one that had some nasty stains and burn marks. Also swapped out my plugs last night - they were long overdue. Going to retouch the tune and hopefully be able to smooth it out even further.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That SoCo Dubs sticker though!!!

I need one for the rabbit.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Replaced my ABC pillars and rear hatch trim/speaker trays with all black parts from a mint shell a buddy of mine picked up. Car looks so much better now that it's got all the correct hardware & caps. The grease stains on the pillars really bothered me as I couldn't get the stains off as much as I tried to clean the parts up nicely. No pics because everyone knows what black ABC pillars look like. 

Trying to get in touch with an upholstery shop. Reached out to Loves trim and KDI customs. There's a local place here in Charlotte but they don't ever answer their phone and they also only work 9-5 M-F so it's tough for me to even get over there to talk to the guys about what I want done and pricing... trying to get the interior done sometime this summer hopefully.


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

Beautiful car!


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

Glad to see you back working on this! You've been through a lot to throw in the towel now and sell it for some generic faster car. Finish and enjoy it. :beer:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

jbcorrado said:


> Beautiful car!


Thanks :thumbup:



GT TDI Golf said:


> Glad to see you back working on this! You've been through a lot to throw in the towel now and sell it for some generic faster car. Finish and enjoy it. :beer:



I'm still working on it, but it's always for sale for the right price. Buying a house in the spring, so once I have another garage spot I'll look at buying a go fast car and keeping this just under a cover or something.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Recent buyer didn't hit my magic number to sell the car and after almost 12 months of being for sale, it was a sign to keep it. so the build thread continues

Added a 70mm lip this weekend and ordered a 3" highflow CAT to add to the car this week. That should be arriving tomorrow or wednesday. 

Next up will be to drop the steering column and rebuild it as it's "wiggly". i think the bushings are worn out. 

Finally going to buy 2 new window regulators so my windows close all the way and seal tightly as that annoys me a lot.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

1broknrado said:


> Recent buyer didn't hit my magic number to sell the car and after almost 12 months of being for sale, it was a sign to keep it. so the build thread continues


On one hand I'm bummed that your deal fell through, but on the other hand I think you will be happier in the long run with the way things worked out. If you need a hand getting the cat installed let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

1broknrado said:


> Recent buyer didn't hit my magic number to sell the car and after almost 12 months of being for sale, it was a sign to keep it. so the build thread continues
> 
> Added a 70mm lip this weekend and ordered a 3" highflow CAT to add to the car this week. That should be arriving tomorrow or wednesday.
> 
> ...


I'm also sorry it didn't sell, I also think in the long run you will be happy. The paint on your car is sick! :beer:


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

Love the updates on here and on Instagram :beer::beer:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

CAT came in - wow that was fast overnight shipping for free from Summit!










New 70mm lip on:









Some more recent gas station lighting pic - my favorite lighting









From a local shop's "The Grand Tour" premiere showing on the projector at his shop. The number of Corrados in Charlotte is growing rapidly!









Some more washing because I love to do that. Only using Adams products still









nice front end pic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

Your Corrado looks awesome bro.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

leebro61 said:


> On one hand I'm bummed that your deal fell through, but on the other hand I think you will be happier in the long run with the way things worked out. If you need a hand getting the cat installed let me know. :thumbup:


Im glad it didnt sell, but also upset it didn't at the same time if that makes sense haha. I only have room for 1 toy, and i want something newer, more reliable, has AC etc etc. We are looking at a new house on sunday with a 3 car garage though... so if it works out then I can keep this as I'll have room for 2 toys!



dragan1 said:


> I'm also sorry it didn't sell, I also think in the long run you will be happy. The paint on your car is sick! :beer:





corrado-correr said:


> Love the updates on here and on Instagram :beer::beer:


Thanks guys !:heart:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

dri0514 said:


> Your Corrado looks awesome bro.


Thanks - wish it was as fast as yours though


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

If you like the car - and you should, it's beautiful - why not just reinstall air conditioning? All the VR6 Corrado parts will fit on the 24V BDF engine, you do need to notch the front motor mount beam to clear the compressor. I had working A/C on my 24V swap until the engine crapped out, and I'm going to have working A/C on my R32 swap if it's ever finished.
PM me if you want details, I don't want to clutter your thread up with my pictures.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

theprf said:


> If you like the car - and you should, it's beautiful - why not just reinstall air conditioning? All the VR6 Corrado parts will fit on the 24V BDF engine, you do need to notch the front motor mount beam to clear the compressor. I had working A/C on my 24V swap until the engine crapped out, and I'm going to have working A/C on my R32 swap if it's ever finished.
> PM me if you want details, I don't want to clutter your thread up with my pictures.


I shaved the engine bay and got rid of everything AC related. Also not sure how the standalone would be able to handle an AC setup. I'd imagine I need to go back to an OEM management setup and cut the hole in the firewall where the AC use to be? Someone locally here suggested doing a vintage AC setup in the car too. 

I'm actually toying the idea of selling my entire swap (complete running plug and play swap, engine, ecu, trans, wiring, everything) to go to an OEM management setup...potentially 3.6 swap as they seem to be fairly easy to do now.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Standalone would just need to bump the idle 150-200 RPM when the compressor is engaged, and turn the rad fan on. 
If you want to spend some real money, you can run the A/C hoses out the side, through the passenger's fender, etc. Should be enough space. Might be expensive.

Instead of a 3.6, you can dump the 2.8 24V and drop in a 3.2 off a Touareg. It will run with your standalone, at least it should. Same size as the 2.8 engine. Swap all your external engine parts off the 2.8 and onto the 3.2. That's what I did, the Touareg 3.2's are readily available with less than 100k miles and actually are the same as the 2008 R32's engine.
Of course I would not say no to a 3.6, they're just a little too pricy right now for me.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

theprf said:


> Standalone would just need to bump the idle 150-200 RPM when the compressor is engaged, and turn the rad fan on.
> If you want to spend some real money, you can run the A/C hoses out the side, through the passenger's fender, etc. Should be enough space. Might be expensive.
> 
> Instead of a 3.6, you can dump the 2.8 24V and drop in a 3.2 off a Touareg. It will run with your standalone, at least it should. Same size as the 2.8 engine. Swap all your external engine parts off the 2.8 and onto the 3.2. That's what I did, the Touareg 3.2's are readily available with less than 100k miles and actually are the same as the 2008 R32's engine.
> Of course I would not say no to a 3.6, they're just a little too pricy right now for me.


Yep - it would be a direct swap however I'm getting tired of dealing with tuners. i want to go back to an OEM chip tune as they work perfectly fine. I'm not looking to make ridiculous HP that a standalone calls for. UM is so advanced now with OEM management no need for standalone. 

A friend of mine locally is a vintage air specialist. We may go that route for heat/AC and get rid of the OEM box and heater core. The lines will need to be custom regardless due to the vintage air, therefore probably will run the hoses through the pass side fender if we're already going that custom route. 

This is all pending the house purchase in spring and wedding next spring... need to figure out how I'm gonna pull off the funds to do it all or just wait till after my wedding... if I can sell my 24v setup with trans ecu and wiring as a plug and play setup swap for any mk2/3/corrado I hope to fetch around 4k (which is reasonable IMO). That could fund the 3.6 swap and some of the vintage air stuff. We'll see.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

3" vibrant high flow cat has been added. It sounds much deeper now and more "full" sounding. I like it a lot. You can feel the loss in HP from the restriction of the HFC, but it was a sacrifice I was willing to make. My house didn't smell when I pulled in the garage and sitting in traffic was much more pleasurable. Not sure if it quieted it down at all? Maybe a slightly, but nothing really noticable.

We also found some leaks at the vbands so we fixed those as well as they weren't making a great contact. Lastly I played around with the ECU, pulled the plugs, checked for spark, and fired all my injectors individually. I think I have a stuck or faulty injector at idle which is causing the misfire I've been trying to track down for a while. When you touch the #6 injector you can't feel it pulsating like you can the other #1-5 injectors. I'm getting one ordered and hopefully replace it next weekend. While the fuel level is low, I will be replacing the fuel filter and the fuel sending unit as that seems to have broke completely now as it doesn't work when I fill it up anymore. 

Question - I am using an SLC cluster on my car with a g60 gas tank and fuel sending unit. If I replace the tank and/or sending unit with an SLC setup, will that make the fuel gauge read properly?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Sent the injectors out to be cleaned and tested. I believe the injector all the way on the right #6 piston was causing my misfire at idle. When I was doing my testing, you could feel all the injectors pulsating except for that one. When manually tested, the voltage at the plug was 12v power and 12v signal ground so it's not wiring issue. When jumping the injector with 12v power and ground it clicked on an off fine. I think it has to do with the internals of it when it was at operating speed. You can see how it's slightly discolored too.

If the injectors come back with no errors/issues, then I will do a leak down test to check the valve seals and piston rings. I hope it's not that though...














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

I have plenty of 2.8L 24V parts if you need them.... hope you don't! 
I had my 3.2L injectors flow tested at Hurst Injector Service: hurstinjectorservice.com He found them all gunked up and the filters clogged, repaired them and I should be OK now. Some were flowing only 60% of spec!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

theprf said:


> I have plenty of 2.8L 24V parts if you need them.... hope you don't!
> I had my 3.2L injectors flow tested at Hurst Injector Service: hurstinjectorservice.com He found them all gunked up and the filters clogged, repaired them and I should be OK now. Some were flowing only 60% of spec!


How many miles did you have on them? These are fairly new... maybe 5-6k on them. I'm hoping he finds something to fix and it cures my misfire problem. If it isnt the injector not firing correctly, by rule of elimination it has to be something internally (rings/valves).

These are also 630cc Deka/Siemens injectors as I was planning to go boost when the car was originally built and wired up to the VEMS. I doubt I'll be going boost now, but the fueling is there if i need it! haha


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

The injectors I had flowed were out of a junkyard 3.2L with supposedly 108k. It had been sitting unused for many years. 
If your injectors are way too big for your power demands the duty cycle can be super low, and that also can run into problems.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

theprf said:


> The injectors I had flowed were out of a junkyard 3.2L with supposedly 108k. It had been sitting unused for many years.
> If your injectors are way too big for your power demands the duty cycle can be super low, and that also can run into problems.


Yea the duty cycle may be a hair low, however, if you think about a turbo engine they run essentially the same as an NA motor until you get into boost. That's when the additional fuel is necessary. I would imagine any injector would work fine on any NA engine as long as it's tuned properly. Idling boosted, or idling NA is still the same KPA and duty cycle


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I got my injector test results back. I will install them when I get back from my NYC business trip. Two of the injectors had a fair spray pattern. I'm not sure if that would be enough to cause the slight misfire at idle I was experiencing, but let's hope it fixes it! They replaced the o-rings and filters and are now within 2% flow difference of each other. If this doesn't solve my problem then I know I have a bigger issue going on and a leakdown/compression test will be next. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Friend of mine came to town, so we took some new photos. Here's one of my favorites with the Charlotte skyline in the background.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Great shot :thumbup:


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

that's a great picture. your corrado looks amazing.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

TheDeckMan said:


> Great shot :thumbup:





corrado-correr said:


> that's a great picture. your corrado looks amazing.


Thanks! I appreciate it. 

Update in my personal life & car plans: Bought a house a few weeks ago which is currently being built. We should be closing in May/June time this year. Once that happens I plan on taking the car apart again and refreshing the entire suspension and powdercoat everything as well as go back to OEM management. The standalone just doesn't fit the drivability and comfort I'm looking for. I'll also be repainting the engine bay while the motor is out


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Washed her.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Pictures look great Tim :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Did a thing. Start of the next journey for this car. Was going to do a 3.6 swap but after reconsidering, this was the cheapest way to get more power. Already running 3" exhaust. SRI. 630cc inj and VEMS, might as well finish what I had originally pictured. Goal is to have acquired all turbo parts and installed by 2017 year end. Hunting the classifieds for parts begins












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

1broknrado said:


> Did a thing. Start of the next journey for this car. Was going to do a 3.6 swap but after reconsidering, this was the cheapest way to get more power. Already running 3" exhaust. SRI. 630cc inj and VEMS, might as well finish what I had originally pictured. Goal is to have acquired all turbo parts and installed by 2017 year end. Hunting the classifieds for parts begins


Nice! Are you suuuuuuuuure you don't want a fancy tubular manifold? :laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

leebro61 said:


> Nice! Are you suuuuuuuuure you don't want a fancy tubular manifold? :laugh:


Want and can afford are strangely different :laugh:

I'd love one of your manifolds, they're pieces of art however they will be overkill for my desire. WHP target is 350 with room to grow to 500 if desired. Will probably run a 6266 t4 turbo, tial WG and BOV, 350hp IC and W/M to keep the temps down. Potentially run a 450hp core IC if it can fit... still not sure.


----------



## Vr6ttom (Jun 8, 2016)

Loved your car before. So pumped you're going turbo.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

1broknrado said:


> Want and can afford are strangely different :laugh:
> 
> I'd love one of your manifolds, they're pieces of art however they will be overkill for my desire. WHP target is 350 with room to grow to 500 if desired. Will probably run a 6266 t4 turbo, tial WG and BOV, 350hp IC and W/M to keep the temps down. Potentially run a 450hp core IC if it can fit... still not sure.


Only 350whp to start....someone is being a bit modest


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Vr6ttom said:


> Loved your car before. So pumped you're going turbo.


Thanks I appreciate the kind words. It will be interesting that's for sure!



TheDeckMan said:


> Only 350whp to start....someone is being a bit modest


I've been against turbo'ing a FWD car. I feel that anything over 350-400 is going to just be useless HP to begin with. I think it'll make more, but i don't think its necessary. However that all could go out the window the first time I romp on it on the highway :laugh:

Going to be selling the RS wheels for something that I can fit a bigger tire on, more aggressive and sticky traction. Dry weather only so I may run toyo r888s, jhust haven't decided on a wheel that looks good yet. Will also raise it up a bit in order to fit some meats under there.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Seeing what the manifold will look like installed. Plenty of room for activities. 

After touching base with kevin black from Lugtronic we will be doing a 6062 gen2 turbo per his recommendation and eventually upgrade to ID1000 injectors for better idle characteristics. My idle has never been that great and getting misfire due to the low pulse width the deka injectors are operating at. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Look at all that space


----------



## thejimster (Nov 27, 2006)

*Corrados*

The Corrados made it through hurricane Irma safe.


----------



## thejimster (Nov 27, 2006)

Head unit and all JL speakers installed, All interior parts installed that were missing. Cars running well about to get a turbo setup soon.


----------



## thejimster (Nov 27, 2006)

Spoonfed Tuning Rain tray with wiper hole delete installed. 








Clutch line replaced with a black braided SS line. (no more pig tail.)
























































The car also won top 25 in "Clean Cultures Ball Park Banger."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwd6teOQ50w
Here is another video of the car and CCBPB 2017
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QI9-1awejA


----------



## thejimster (Nov 27, 2006)

I run Adams & Topcoat F11


----------

